# ConfusioN (stopped)



## Trela (May 25, 2009)

*<big><big>ConfusioN is off!</big></big>*

Well guys, it turns out that, *sniff*, my Tournament is an epic failure lol. Everything that I thought would happened HAPPENED, so I'm going to go ahead and stop this Tournament. And dont worry. I do have some reasons that aren't very good :I

The first one is the players. Now that summer has started, everyone's busy with their summer break and doesn't really have enough time to get on the computer. Yet for some reason, they joined my Tournament. I specifically told everyone to make sure they could make it to the matches, and if they couldn't, they wouldn't join. It seems like almost ALL of the players really shouldn't have joined lol. These people (the ones that COMPLETELY missed their matches) ignored what I said and thought that they would be able to make it to them. THey should've PMed me telling me why they would have to drop out and such, but I got nothing. The only one who actually PMed me was Joe, so I give props to Joe 

The second thing is actually getting everyone together and trying to do the match. Getting your teammate and your opponents to show up can be REALLY hard. Even though some players can make it to the matches, they aren't as active on the Forum as others. That's why you have to PM one or both of your opponents and set a date to do the match. Once you all meet up, getting the match completed is the hardest part. Sometimes, there is SOOOO much lag in the match, and you just cant get the match done with it. I really dont know what to say to that. It's lag; I cant stop it. Someone's Wireless Router must be pretty damn screwed up then lol.

So, even though only 1 MATCH was done (almost 2, but lag screwed it up), I'm just ending ConfusioN. It's only gonna get worse, and no one seems to be having a fun time. I made ConfusioN because I thought everyone could handle getting to their match and stuff. I will probably NEVER do a Team Tournament again  I still <3 all of you retards out there!

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

Holy *censored.2.0*. DO YOU KNOW HOW MUCH LAG THERE IS GONNA BE?!

But Whatever. >_>

Blah.


Anyways..............What do the co-hosts do? Make sure everyone does their match, etc.?


----------



## Trela (May 25, 2009)

Yeah, it'll probably lag as HELL, but wuteva.

Lol pretty much, yeah. They can also report to me on matches, since whenever I get back from doing something, there will be like 50 new pages...

I'll find out more jobs for yoll though.

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah, it'll probably lag as HELL, but wuteva.
> 
> Lol pretty much, yeah. They can also report to me on matches, since whenever I get back from doing something, there will be like 50 new pages...
> 
> ...


M'kay.

But wait. Azila doesn't come on tbt. o:


----------



## Trela (May 25, 2009)

She "watches" us, just like Silver "watches" me over at TTC lol. Piranha's like always on.

Who are you gonna team with, Hub?


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> She "watches" us, just like Silver "watches" me over at TTC lol. Piranha's like always on.
> 
> Who are you gonna team with, Hub?


Tbh, There's a slight chance I won't be entering. Like, 60% to 40%


----------



## Cyber85 (May 25, 2009)

im up for this


----------



## Cyber85 (May 25, 2009)

but ryudo_dragoon has to be my partner if he wants:/


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 25, 2009)

Now I need to get a partner. >:/

Sorry but no cyber. o:


----------



## Ricano (May 25, 2009)

Can I play?


----------



## Ricano (May 25, 2009)

did this die already -.-


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

Lolno.

Most of the real Brawlers haven't come on yet.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 25, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Lolno.
> 
> Most of the real Brawlers haven't come on yet.


Lol.
Hub, be my teammate?


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know.


----------



## Ricano (May 25, 2009)

if this is going to happen... who is gonna host?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 25, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either you or Horus. >:/


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....Horus.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 25, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:
How come? :'(


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


........You have a better chance at winning.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 25, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you be the epic Nub. :O


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. I might not even be particpating in this tournament.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 25, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine. >:/

*goes to PM walrus*


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

Blah. >.>

Me and Ryudo join as a team.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 25, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Blah. >.>
> 
> Me and Ryudo join as a team.


And the team name is...

*waits for Hub to finish the sentence*


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;_;...


New Divide....


----------



## Ricano (May 25, 2009)

does anyone want to be my partner...


----------



## Cyber85 (May 25, 2009)

im joining with my friend he's making an account now


----------



## cornymikey (May 25, 2009)

oh you bassturds, silver and trela! now youre gonna pwn too many people and there will be no contest!
I need to team up with someone man good! Ryudo, xyoh, bcb!


----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2009)

yea me and cyber are in a team its called team TooNAce


----------



## MygL (May 25, 2009)

I might join... Im gonna get another controller so I guess mah spammy brother can join, so we wont lag


----------



## Horus (May 25, 2009)

crap nvm
but silver + trela = too over powered

@Trela: I HAZ MY COMPUTER BACKS! so maybe i get AIM


----------



## Trela (May 25, 2009)

Horus: Sweet.

Ryudo and Hub: New Divide, eh? Good luck you 2.

Mike: You should REALLY team with bcb. He's a good Brawler, and yoll 2 are liek fwiendz.

xYoh: My bro wants to team with someone, and I think it was you :O

=Trela=


----------



## Cyber85 (May 25, 2009)

trela im in this to with my friend acebrawler are team is TooNAce


----------



## Horus (May 25, 2009)

*tries to think of a teammate*

@MygL:we fighting together don't usually lag :s

coffee needs to be here

ummm who else...


----------



## MygL (May 25, 2009)

I lag in a 4vs, so since my Brother is going to be in the same Wii, we're not going to lag + He spams.


----------



## Horus (May 25, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> I lag in a 4vs, so since my Brother is going to be in the same Wii, we're not going to lag + He spams.


</3


----------



## Horus (May 25, 2009)

can you contact M2K for me Trela?


----------



## Trela (May 25, 2009)

Lol kk xYoh.

Horus: IF Kilex wants to, would you want to team with him? Yoll look like you could do good together. And yeah, Cofee needs to get his ASS in here now. If he misses this Tournament, then I'm just going to assume he left, so he will be taken off the Rankings...

EDIT: Well, first I gotz to kno why ya need him.

=Trela=


----------



## Horus (May 25, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol kk xYoh.
> 
> Horus: IF Kilex wants to, would you want to team with him? Yoll look like you could do good together. And yeah, Cofee needs to get his ASS in here now. If he misses this Tournament, then I'm just going to assume he left, so he will be taken off the Rankings...
> 
> ...


hmm maybe not sure


to own you and silver


----------



## Cyber85 (May 25, 2009)

trela when are we going to brawl hmm?


----------



## chubsterr (May 25, 2009)

id like to join this but i dont have a team member =\ assign me someone without one?


----------



## Horus (May 25, 2009)

Hey Trela me and Chubsterr are a Team


its called "Team Waffle"


----------



## cornymikey (May 25, 2009)

ok, when bcb comes online, I call him!


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

HORUS!

Team with Yeti. Or Mikey. Or bcb.


----------



## Horus (May 25, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> HORUS!
> 
> Team with Yeti. Or Mikey. Or bcb.


I'm with chub


----------



## Cyber85 (May 25, 2009)

nice team name horus Waffle

i change my team name it is now called Team Pancake


----------



## Horus (May 25, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> nice team name horus Waffle
> 
> i change my team name it is now called Team Pancake


you better not *censored.4.0*


----------



## chubsterr (May 25, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> nice team name horus Waffle
> 
> i change my team name it is now called Team Pancake


uh pancakes fail -.-


----------



## Cyber85 (May 25, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i know epic fail but i was just joking our team name is team ACE


----------



## Horus (May 25, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Straight!


----------



## Cyber85 (May 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no but horus i really like your team name /no sarcasm


----------



## chubsterr (May 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao


----------



## chubsterr (May 25, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes u like it cuz waffles r00l  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Horus (May 25, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dis


----------



## Cyber85 (May 25, 2009)

i wonder if were going to go against each other horus


----------



## chubsterr (May 25, 2009)

anyone up for a practice match? team waffle vs ------?


----------



## Cyber85 (May 25, 2009)

chubsterr against my team ill make room


----------



## Cyber85 (May 25, 2009)

wht ur fc chubsterr


----------



## chubsterr (May 25, 2009)

fc 2321 0746 80 23 add me


----------



## MygL (May 25, 2009)

Im getting tommorrow MAH SUPAH GC CONTROLLAH!!!

So maybe tommorrow I'll Brawl.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 25, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Im getting tommorrow MAH SUPAH GC CONTROLLAH!!!
> 
> So maybe tommorrow I'll Brawl.


Dammit.

That means I can't beat you now. >:/

Trela and silver? Seriously?
Spread the wealth. :/


----------



## Horus (May 25, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this means i want to fight MygL


4edit: inorite?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liez.

New divide is ftw. :]


----------



## Horus (May 25, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it will be defeated by a Waffle!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nuuu.
This New Divide shall rape all waffles. >:]


----------



## Cyber85 (May 25, 2009)

all of you will be pwned by team ACE


----------



## MygL (May 25, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> all of you will be pwned by team ACE


no u

With mah Pika Spam!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 25, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed.

That remix will crush all opposition... and then the New Divide will come in and get uber luck hax on them! >


----------



## Horus (May 25, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we haz sooper uber amazing mega giga ultra dooper waffle


----------



## Cyber85 (May 25, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no youu

with myyy pika spam


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'll just take longer. :]


----------



## Horus (May 25, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lies its the god of food


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nuu, 2D bacon>Waffles


----------



## Horus (May 25, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2D bacon = inedible = phail


----------



## chubsterr (May 25, 2009)

cyber add horushe cant join


----------



## MygL (May 25, 2009)

-_- I hate it when someone wants to Brawl and in the very last second they say no...

Im in Brawl, anyone wants to Brawl? Now?;D


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is edible... just not for you.


----------



## chubsterr (May 25, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> cyber add horushe cant join


cyberrrrr


----------



## Cyber85 (May 25, 2009)

i sent horus a message but he doesnt reply he hates me


----------



## Horus (May 25, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> i sent horus a message but he doesnt reply he hates me


looking at a vid...


lost interest in playing


----------



## Cyber85 (May 25, 2009)

ok whatever


----------



## Silverstorms (May 26, 2009)

Still loving the team name Trela.

Where is Coffee? If I'm #2 that means I have to lose to Trela more often :'(


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

Blah...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 26, 2009)

Fail name imo.
Me and Cyber are in teams.
We will be: Team Star Fox.


----------



## Cyber85 (May 26, 2009)

xeladude you and me are gonna kick ass


----------



## Horus (May 26, 2009)

sure you are


@Trela:add all the signed up teams plz :O


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> sure you are
> 
> 
> @Trela:add all the signed up teams plz :O


Your Mother. =]


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NoU

New divide ftw. :]
And why do we have to get raped by diarrhea? o.o


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

FagFail. :/


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> FagFail. :/


:[

*runs away to YT*


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NUUUU I'm not talking about yew!! =[

Hub12  huggles Ryudo

Brawl?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 26, 2009)

Team Star Fox is going to need some intense training.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But.. but... o:

@xela, indeed.


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let'sa Practice Ryudo!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 26, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite.
I haven't mained my Fox since the first Super Smash Bros, when I was actualy still good.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't practicing as a team be more effective against... another team? o.0
And this tourney is friendly fire on right?

@xela, then why use fox? o:


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. We must work on our skillz together. We can to Team combo's on other Team's later.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 26, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it was friendly fire, then we'd be screwed.
Im guessing no.
Fox was always my best character...
How about Hub and Ryudo against Team Star Fox?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 26, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is cyber online?

@hub, o:


----------



## Horus (May 26, 2009)

team waffle want challenge


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd. >.>


----------



## Horus (May 26, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> team waffle want challenge


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Silverstorms (May 26, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIZ IT'S ON!?!?!?

I know it's standard, but now I can't double rape people with PKT2.


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

RYUDO GET ONLINE.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 26, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'd make sense if it is.

@horus, nuu

@hub, :'(


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

Ryudo. Get. On. Line. NAO.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 26, 2009)

Yes Cyber is oline, we are having a practice match right now.
Join after.


----------



## Horus (May 26, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>:O


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

Are you ****ing me? JUST GET ONLINE.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 26, 2009)

Join now, New Divide.


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

D/c


----------



## Silverstorms (May 26, 2009)

STOP SAYING NEW DIVIDE!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 26, 2009)

Sorry Hub, looks like I won't be facing you in a while.


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> STOP SAYING NEW DIVIDE!


YOUR MOTHER.

It's our Team Name.


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Sorry Hub, looks like I won't be facing you in a while.


LolFail. Why?


----------



## bcb (May 26, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> STOP SAYING NEW DIVIDE!


Silver, when should we do our match?


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

OH MY GODZ

IT'S TRELA!!!11!!ONEONE!!!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 26, 2009)

1) Our Wi-Fis want to beat the crap out of each other, therefore this D/C protects both of them.


----------



## Trela (May 26, 2009)

Silver, you should really do the match today D:

Also, hai evary1.


----------



## Horus (May 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you repeat things too much


----------



## Cyber85 (May 26, 2009)

team Star Fox for the win


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> 1) Our Wi-Fis want to beat the crap out of each other, therefore this D/C protects both of them.


Uhhh...No. -_- FAIL.


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

TRELA HAI!!! =P


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> TRELA HAI!!! =P


Where'd you go? ._.


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

Disconnected. ;_;

Just join my room Ryudo.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 26, 2009)

No really, you get 86420 right Hub?


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> No really, you get 86420 right Hub?


Yeah. >_>


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Disconnected. ;_;
> 
> Just join my room Ryudo.


Fine. ._.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get it all the time with AC CF.
i don't know how to solve it.


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhhh...You just keep trying till you get it. -_-


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 26, 2009)

Do the same thing then..


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

Just join ours Alecks.


----------



## Trela (May 26, 2009)

Lol Silver we need to practice some mo D:

And no, Team Attack is *NOT* on, that is, unless yoll want it on. I figured most didnt like it, soo...

Lemmie add teamz.

=Trela=


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 26, 2009)

Got 86420 twice now.
I'll keep trying.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 26, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol Silver we need to practice some mo D:
> 
> And no, Team Attack is *NOT* on, that is, unless yoll want it on. I figured most didnt like it, soo...
> 
> ...


It's spelled diarreha iirc.


----------



## Horus (May 26, 2009)

fix'd my random image ftw


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> fix'd my random image ftw


ROXAS OMG

My Sigs better


----------



## Horus (May 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you like a 7 year old's favorite TV show and the word "Divide"


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mr. L = Mama Luigi in disguise 10/10
Optimus Prime: hey kids, is that the fire truck coming to save us?
Nope.
10/10

Yus it is.


----------



## bcb (May 26, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol Silver we need to practice some mo D:
> 
> And no, Team Attack is *NOT* on, that is, unless yoll want it on. I figured most didnt like it, soo...
> 
> ...


TEAM ATTACK ON!

Please.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 26, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dun forget "new"


----------



## Horus (May 26, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I trust Chubsterr so yeah, HAVE IT ON OR GTFO!


----------



## Horus (May 26, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur right

but meh


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 26, 2009)

I like it when people kick off their team mates.


----------



## bcb (May 26, 2009)

I like it when Pikachus PIKA! their teammates.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 26, 2009)

Hub, I've tried 10 times already.
New Divide and Star Fox won't be brawling D:


----------



## Trela (May 26, 2009)

Lol I put a poll up there for Team Attack, and I put 2 :I pick the 2nd poll.


----------



## Horus (May 26, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Hub, I've tried 10 times already.
> New Divide and Star Fox won't be brawling D:


ha ha


----------



## bcb (May 26, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol I put a poll up there for Team Attack, and I put 2 :I pick the 2nd poll.


I voted on both.

Srsly, team attack is nessacary for team battles. It creates more careful planning.

Me and Mikey will probably be on together, so watch out.


----------



## Horus (May 26, 2009)

Yes = Team Attack on

amirite?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 26, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Trela (May 26, 2009)

I'm only gonna count the bottom poll, so dont vote on the top one.

I didnt think yoll liked Team Attack! TTC despises it. xD


----------



## Horus (May 26, 2009)

http://kittycorp.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=yourtexturehacks&action=display&thread=278&page=5


look ^


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

No Team Attack SUCKS


----------



## Horus (May 26, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> No Team Attack SUCKS


lol for you


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 26, 2009)

I have to register Horus, which I will not do.


----------



## bcb (May 26, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> I'm only gonna count the bottom poll, so dont vote on the top one.
> 
> I didnt think yoll liked Team Attack! TTC despises it. xD


Really? lol.



Where's Silver? Dawg needs to brawl me.


----------



## Horus (May 26, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I have to register Horus, which I will not do.


wut


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 26, 2009)

Trela, is it k if I use texture hacks during the tourney?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 26, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i    have     to      register    on     kittycorp     which      i       will      not     do.


----------



## Trela (May 26, 2009)

bcb: I think he left 

xela: Sure. As long as it doesnt screw up anything.


----------



## bcb (May 26, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Trela, is it k if I use texture hacks during the tourney?


No.

At least, I don't think so.


----------



## Horus (May 26, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh 

just make an account, you don't have to go to your email to look at it [so use a fake one like moo@yahoo.com]


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 26, 2009)

oh ok good.
I found the best one ever
Trela will hate me after this buttttt

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm311/User232365/SuperSmashBrothersBrawlNA_024.png


----------



## bcb (May 26, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> bcb: I think he left
> 
> xela: Sure. As long as it doesnt screw up anything.


I'm not sure when I'll be able to brawl him tomorrow. Thursday... Ugh. Friday's my perfect day, I guess. Tomorrow's okay. Thursday's ugly.


----------



## Trela (May 26, 2009)

It's gotta be tomorrow. Semi Finals shouldnt take THIS long :O

xela: You just made Lucario fail for once in his life.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 26, 2009)

Thank you Trela.
Also, there's a first for everything!


----------



## bcb (May 26, 2009)

I'm gonna do some homework and maybe brawl you guys for fun. Team match for fun later?


----------



## Horus (May 26, 2009)

lasers are so complicated...
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/rHBulOwIs7g'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/rHBulOwIs7g' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHBulOwIs7g


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 26, 2009)

Horus, Brawl is too complicated once the first guy who gets a copy of this game goes on the internet and makes too many terms.


----------



## Horus (May 26, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus, Brawl is too complicated once the first guy who gets a copy of this game goes on the internet and makes too many terms.


a bunch of people experimenting actually not one dude that first got the game


----------



## Horus (May 26, 2009)

hence, i wana do this

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/APjt-cArpqk'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/APjt-cArpqk' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APjt-cArpqk

or

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/U-AtpbOzPZI'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/U-AtpbOzPZI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-AtpbOzPZI


----------



## chubsterr (May 26, 2009)

practice match anyone?

team waffle vs --------?


----------



## bcb (May 26, 2009)

Anyone wanna practice friendlies?


----------



## chubsterr (May 26, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna practice friendlies?


me n horus vs u and whoever?


----------



## chubsterr (May 26, 2009)

or vs u cyber?


----------



## Cyber85 (May 26, 2009)

your on chub make the room


----------



## chubsterr (May 26, 2009)

cyber add horus and get ur team mate


----------



## Cyber85 (May 26, 2009)

my teammate xeladude is off and im not sure horus is going to give me his friend code


----------



## bcb (May 26, 2009)

Mikey isn't online. If anyone wants to do 1on1 friendlies... Or free for all, or anything really just say so.


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

Les go

Me and Pai Vs. Team Waffers!!


----------



## Horus (May 26, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Mikey isn't online. If anyone wants to do 1on1 friendlies... Or free for all, or anything really just say so.


join with cyber, so it'll be 

me + chub vs bcb + cyber


or hub w/e

be online, chub host


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

LES GO TEAM WAFFERS


----------



## MygL (May 26, 2009)

Wont join, that GC Controller was a LIE!


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Wont join, that GC Controller was a LIE!


NUU. JOIN.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 26, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Wont join, that GC Controller was a LIE!


D:

That is not possible! o:


----------



## MygL (May 26, 2009)

=/ Ughh, I hate Mexico...

Im playing MadWorld  ATM, ITS AWESOME!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 26, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> =/ Ughh, I hate Mexico...
> 
> Im playing MadWorld  ATM, ITS AWESOME!


Lmao. XD
Why you gotta be hatin' mexico? o:


----------



## Cyber85 (May 26, 2009)

Team Star Fox


----------



## MygL (May 26, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cause there arent Original GC Controllers...

The one that I was supposed to buy, isnt oriniginal and cant be read by Wii Games  <_<


----------



## chubsterr (May 26, 2009)

horus wer are u -.-'


----------



## Cyber85 (May 26, 2009)

chub y u leave


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 26, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Team Star Fox is gonna get crushed... by diarrhea.


Fixed. 

That sucks xYoh.


----------



## Cyber85 (May 26, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh really ryudo lets brawl


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 26, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nuu.

One more episode of Code Geass R2 the Dinner then HW.


----------



## MygL (May 26, 2009)

I'll Brawl, after I beat Jude the Dude


----------



## Cyber85 (May 26, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> I'll Brawl, after I beat Jude the Dude


ok yoh lets brawl after you beat jude the dude..


----------



## MygL (May 26, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, ok Im getting on


----------



## Cyber85 (May 26, 2009)

yohx i made the room


----------



## MygL (May 26, 2009)

Ok, Ughh it took me out, wait!

Im getting back on


----------



## Cyber85 (May 26, 2009)

yohx are you chwdr online


----------



## MygL (May 26, 2009)

No.... Im MygL.


----------



## Cyber85 (May 26, 2009)

crap nvm just join


----------



## bcb (May 26, 2009)

That last friendly was epic. 

Mikey and me are gonna be called... Corny Cake


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 26, 2009)

AceBrawler9526 said:
			
		

> yea me and cyber are in a team its called team TooNAce


I'm curious, what happened to this? o.0


----------



## Horus (May 26, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> AceBrawler9526 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey u ryu how r code geass u liek?


----------



## Cyber85 (May 26, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> AceBrawler9526 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm yea my friend cant join his going to new jersey


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 26, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in New Jersey. o:

@Horus, 
I'm just annoyed that the second half of 23 and all of 4 R2 aren't on Youtube. :r


----------



## John102 (May 26, 2009)

Sign the sexy beast named John102 up.

oh and btw, team attack should be on.

the poll only had a yes or no option, not a on or off option.


----------



## Horus (May 26, 2009)

ofcourse all the noobs say no :\


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 26, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> ofcourse all the noobs say no :\


Now I'm having trouble finding R2 10. >:/


----------



## Silverstorms (May 27, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> ofcourse all the noobs say no :\


NO!!!!!!!


----------



## bcb (May 27, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noob.


----------



## bcb (May 27, 2009)

Please Trela... Have team attack on. -_-

All of the cool people said yes, and that's how it's officially done.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 27, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Please Trela... Have team attack on. -_-
> 
> All of the cool people said yes, and that's how it's officially done.


Nawww.

Better at brawl = cooler


----------



## John102 (May 27, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that would mean I cooler than you.


----------



## bcb (May 27, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You? Better than Silver?

Hahahahahahahaaaa!!!

No.


----------



## cornymikey (May 27, 2009)

bcb and I are 'Cornycake'. I hope bcb hasnt said that yet because I'm too lazy to read 20 pages. Rather play majoras mask.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 27, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> bcb and I are 'Cornycake'. I hope bcb hasnt said that yet because I'm too lazy to read 20 pages. Rather play majoras mask.


He said it. 
Now if bcb will get online, we can have a team fight. >:/


----------



## cornymikey (May 27, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry, im not allowed to play now. I have to start my hw. and when i finish, I'd probably play Majoras Mask over brawl.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 27, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:
Okay. :/
And you need Collector's Edition.


----------



## cornymikey (May 27, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, oh well. the game is still awesome.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 27, 2009)

I really need to practice my Lucario. :l


----------



## Hub12 (May 27, 2009)

Trela....

Did we just fight M2K?


----------



## Hub12 (May 27, 2009)

:O

COFEE'S ON!!!! =D

Well, On Brawl at least. =D


----------



## Trela (May 27, 2009)

Hub: Lol no that was me. I just made a Mii of M2K 

Damn. I lost (I think) every match in FFA with Lucario. For the past week, I've been losing with him almost every brawl I use him in. I'm scared that Imma lose LOYA 

And HOLY CRAP COFEE! <3

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12 (May 27, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub: Lol no that was me. I just made a Mii of M2K
> 
> Damn. I lost (I think) every match in FFA with Lucario. For the past week, I've been losing with him almost every brawl I use him in. I'm scared that Imma lose LOYA
> 
> ...


USE YOUR GODLIKE POWET TRELA!

Yay Cofee. =D


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 27, 2009)

*censored.3.0* you.
<_<


I hate when you make tournaments.

CUZ I KNOW I CANT BE IN IT GWD DAMMIT I WOULDVE TEAMED WITH SILVER....


----------



## chubsterr (May 27, 2009)

[quote="Toon]*censored.3.0* you.
<_<


I hate when you make tournaments.

CUZ I KNOW I CANT BE IN IT GWD DAMMIT I WOULDVE TEAMED WITH SILVER....[/quote]Why cant u be in it?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 27, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]*censored.3.0* you.
> <_<
> 
> 
> ...


Why cant u be in it?[/quote]Cuz my Brawl disc is *censored.3.0*ing gay.....


----------



## Trela (May 27, 2009)

He dont got a Brawl Disc. Get some $$$ TLM!

Btw guys, is anyone willing to record the Grand Finals for LOYA and ConfusioN? I definately want LOYA recorded, and it's all right if ConfusioN cant be.

=Trela=


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 27, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> He dont got a Brawl Disc. Get some $$$ TLM!
> 
> Btw guys, is anyone willing to record the Grand Finals for LOYA and ConfusioN? I definately want LOYA recorded, and it's all right if ConfusioN cant be.
> 
> =Trela=


No I refuse to record what I cant be in.

2- I have money, but I want a 360 and Halo 3 more than Brawl. <_<


----------



## Trela (May 27, 2009)

:O

Then GTFO! GAWD!

*waits for Cofee to get on TBT*


----------



## Hub12 (May 27, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> :O
> 
> Then GTFO! GAWD!
> 
> *waits for Cofee to get on TBT*


Bad Trela. Telling people to GTFO. =o


----------



## chubsterr (May 27, 2009)

Toon][quote="chubsterr said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]*censored.3.0* you.
> <_<
> 
> 
> ...


Why cant u be in it?[/quote]Cuz my Brawl disc is *censored.3.0*ing gay.....[/quote]aww go get another one! or get urs buffered or w/e at gamestop.

 >_<


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 27, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> :O
> 
> Then GTFO! GAWD!
> 
> *waits for Cofee to get on TBT*


.................................................................

 :'(


----------



## Trela (May 27, 2009)

...

WTF @ COFEE!

I told him to get on TBT, and he responded with "why". He doesnt like me anymore! 

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12 (May 27, 2009)

Ha....

TBT is changing.....

..........................................................


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 27, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Ha....
> 
> TBT is changing.....
> 
> ..........................................................


Your mom is changing...
and I'm watching...


----------



## Hub12 (May 27, 2009)

...................................................................


Why.........TBT..............

.................=(


----------



## chubsterr (May 27, 2009)

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> Ha....
> 
> TBT is changing.....
> 
> ..........................................................


Your mom is changing...
and I'm watching...[/quote]lmao


----------



## Trela (May 27, 2009)

Imma wait till this Tournament starts. If he doesnt get on by then, then I'm taking him off Rankings and someone else can be added.

I'll give more details on the Rankings later. It's hard finding who is better than who most of the time :I

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12 (May 27, 2009)

....................................


----------



## chubsterr (May 27, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Imma wait till this Tournament starts. If he doesnt get on by then, then I'm taking him off Rankings and someone else can be added.
> 
> I'll give more details on the Rankings later. It's hard finding who is better than who most of the time :I
> 
> =Trela=


Wheres the official list again?


----------



## Trela (May 27, 2009)

Go to page 3 in this Forum. It's at the top :I

Man. I gotta getz mah Lucario in shape again...


----------



## Hub12 (May 27, 2009)

......................................


Damn TBT.............


----------



## Horus (May 27, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Go to page 3 in this Forum. It's at the top :I
> 
> Man. I gotta getz mah Lucario in shape again...


I'll help you Trela! :O


----------



## chubsterr (May 27, 2009)

Theres only the top 5 on the list? there should be a list with everyone on it. Maybe have ranking matches one day or some sort of tourney for it?

hmm and the list should be stickied


----------



## Trela (May 27, 2009)

Horus: Imma try to play a lot of Brawl tonight. Thanks for helping, too 

chub: I'm just doing what Texas does for their Rankings, though they have a Top 15, since Texas is pretty big :O

I'm thinking about changing stuff. I'll work on the Rankings after LOYA, so peoplez gotta wait.

=Trela=


----------



## chubsterr (May 27, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus: Imma try to play a lot of Brawl tonight. Thanks for helping, too
> 
> chub: I'm just doing what Texas does for their Rankings, though they have a Top 15, since Texas is pretty big :O
> 
> ...


top 15 would be better i think top 5 is too broad the list will never change..

with top 15 at least people can try to move up a slot or so.

but anyway just a suggestion.


----------



## Trela (May 27, 2009)

Imma try Top 8 and see what happens...


----------



## cornymikey (May 27, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus: Imma try to play a lot of Brawl tonight. Thanks for helping, too
> 
> chub: I'm just doing what Texas does for their Rankings, though they have a Top 15, since Texas is pretty big :O
> 
> ...


will i have to rebrawl bcb and win to regain my ranking?


----------



## Hub12 (May 27, 2009)

.........................


=(..............


----------



## Trela (May 27, 2009)

Hub: ???

Mike: Yes. Your still on it, but your gonna be lower than bcb-

Oops. I just spoiled a player on the Rankings...


----------



## chubsterr (May 27, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Imma try Top 8 and see what happens...


sounds good. :]

any noobs up for brawling?


----------



## cornymikey (May 27, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Imma try Top 8 and see what happens...


:O 
There are only like 12 active brawlers here.


----------



## cornymikey (May 27, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub: ???
> 
> Mike: Yes. Your still on it, but your gonna be lower than bcb-
> 
> Oops. I just spoiled a player on the Rankings...


ok. so im #5 now? 
and bcb better be willing to brawl. :/


----------



## Hub12 (May 27, 2009)

............................................ :'(


----------



## Trela (May 27, 2009)

Lol IK exactly. I dunno why most Brawlers want Top 8 or 10 or whatever. Top 5 is good enough!

...I miss Cofee.


----------



## cornymikey (May 27, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol IK exactly. I dunno why most Brawlers want Top 8 or 10 or whatever. Top 5 is good enough!
> 
> ...I miss Cofee.


yeah, i wanna brawl cofee again too. :'(

i really feel like a piece of crap recently in brawl. I lost to silver and bcb, and I'm getting loss after loss on allisbrawl.


----------



## Hub12 (May 27, 2009)

..............


----------



## John102 (May 27, 2009)

who am I going to be teamed up with?

that reminds me, I need to get working on my tourney.

>.<

so here's the prizes I've come up with.

1st-2000 wii points
2nd-1000 wii points
3rd-500wii points

and for the remaining 500 wii points I think Imma going to do a poll like, most fun to brawl, or something to determine who gets i I dunno, I've still got A LOT of details to work out.


----------



## cornymikey (May 27, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> who am I going to be teamed up with?


well, youre late. everyone is practically taken. :O


----------



## Hub12 (May 27, 2009)

*CoughDj,Yeti,Techno,Waluigi,xYohCough*


----------



## cornymikey (May 27, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> *CoughDj,Yeti,Techno,Waluigi,xYohCough*


xyoh is taken. and waluigi will just lag like hell and hes not too active anymore. techno is.... idk. just get yeti or dj.


----------



## John102 (May 27, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, those are who I was thinking of....


----------



## cornymikey (May 27, 2009)

trela! You didnt add me and bcb to the team list yet. We're Cornycake.


----------



## John102 (May 27, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> trela! You didnt add me and bcb to the team list yet. We're Cornycake.


it'd be cool if I had a marth user so we could be team emblem od something, I'd have to practie my Ike though.


----------



## Hub12 (May 27, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CoughTechnousesmarthCough*


----------



## John102 (May 27, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good idea hub!


----------



## cornymikey (May 27, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> who am I going to be teamed up with?
> 
> that reminds me, I need to get working on my tourney.
> 
> ...


REALLY?!? LEMME JOIN! LEMME JOIN


----------



## cornymikey (May 27, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that reminds me. I fought a beast ice climbers on AiB. I got two stocked!


----------



## John102 (May 27, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, this is going to be bigger than TBT though, I'm talking about AIB and smashboards also, and also, I'll need a co-leader to help, I might just give them the extra 500 wii points.


----------



## MygL (May 27, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No... I lag in a 4vs So yeah I cant join, I would love to but I cant.... T-T


----------



## cornymikey (May 27, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might be co-host, depending on what I do and whens the tourney


----------



## cornymikey (May 27, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwwww.  T_T


----------



## John102 (May 27, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm me if you're intersted, that goes for everyone else also.


----------



## cornymikey (May 27, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when is it?


----------



## John102 (May 27, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it'll start in july, and, depending how big it is, will last for about a month.


----------



## cornymikey (May 27, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh, ill pass probably. sorry.  T_T


----------



## John102 (May 27, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh, no prob, I'll find someone.

if things get hectic I might not even do the tourney, but for right now it's in motion.


----------



## cornymikey (May 27, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, have fun! and ill probably participate as well.


----------



## John102 (May 27, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's cool, it's going to be a pool round robin, but before the ourney even starts I'll have to work on getting the tio tourney organiser down pat.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 28, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S SUICIDE!

Lmao @ TLM.

Hub stop spamming   

@ Mikey - I wanna learn how to use the Ice Climbers. They look fun to use >


----------



## Phil (May 28, 2009)

Me and Iceztar are entering  
our team name PK Freeze 
have any questions pm us or either or


----------



## Silverstorms (May 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQiMYGWhdVM

Owned! Go Ice Climbers!

Now I need to learn how to do that...


----------



## IceZtar (May 28, 2009)

^ Yeah I need to learn how to do that  .
How do you actually change it to a stock match  can you only do it with friends? Sorry this is my first tournament :s . 
Is  chain grabbing just grabbing three times so that's not allowed?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 28, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> He dont got a Brawl Disc. Get some $$$ TLM!
> 
> Btw guys, is anyone willing to record the Grand Finals for LOYA and ConfusioN? I definately want LOYA recorded, and it's all right if ConfusioN cant be.
> 
> =Trela=


I can do this.


----------



## Hub12 (May 28, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. WITH NO *censored.3.0*ING SOUND.

Let Silver do it. >_>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 28, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use Marth, just gotta train more...

Ryudo, I'm in NJ too :O


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I can do it with sound moron.
I know how to now.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 28, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> ^ Yeah I need to learn how to do that  .
> How do you actually change it to a stock match  can you only do it with friends? Sorry this is my first tournament :s .
> Is  chain grabbing just grabbing three times so that's not allowed?


... o.0

Change the matches rules?
Chain grabbing is grabbing and then throwing a person directly into another grab, usually only evadable by DI.


----------



## IceZtar (May 28, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah ok thanks ^_^ .


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 28, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:
South or North?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 28, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you were in NY.


----------



## Cyber85 (May 28, 2009)

hey anyone wanna brawl in about 20 minutes?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 28, 2009)

I'm up for one Cyber.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 28, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why the edit? o:

I be South.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 28, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Low in Cape May or south middle?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 28, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhh.... *goes to google earth to locate where he lives because he forgot*
D:

Middle south I guess, I'm like 20 minutes from Medford.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 28, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:'


----------



## Hub12 (May 28, 2009)

FAIL


Wii won't work...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> FAIL
> 
> 
> Wii won't work...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 28, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May contain edit. o:

lol xela


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 28, 2009)

Ooh.
We can meet in madagascar ryudo.


----------



## Horus (May 28, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/pD_imYhNoQ4'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/pD_imYhNoQ4' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

WOMBO COMBO!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 28, 2009)

That wombo combo is just pathetic.
They're screaming like hell! 
YES WOMBO COMBO YES
YESSSSSSS


----------



## Horus (May 28, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> That wombo combo is just pathetic.
> They're screaming like hell!
> YES WOMBO COMBO YES
> YESSSSSSS


i can't believe there's a better one. just can't


----------



## Silverstorms (May 28, 2009)

WOMBO COMBO!!!!!!!!!

Edit: Awwww. I can't join anyone's room :'(


----------



## Cyber85 (May 28, 2009)

silver wanna brawl?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 28, 2009)

Ok...


----------



## bcb (May 28, 2009)

[SARCASM]LOL, at the stalkers looking for eachother's addresses.

I bet somebody's going to be sorrily raped because of it.[/SARCASM]


----------



## Silverstorms (May 28, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> [SARCASM]LOL, at the stalkers looking for eachother's addresses.
> 
> I bet somebody's going to be sorrily raped because of it.[/SARCASM]


Wh.......what???

The Ice Climbers have soooooooooo many complicated ATs to learn, and so far I've only looked at chain garbbing  >_<


----------



## bcb (May 28, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I... I can't chain grab to save my life. That's why I never bother trying to main IC's. :/

If you can master their chain grabs, I applaud at you.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 28, 2009)

Sorry guys., fighting someone important and significant to TBT.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 28, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can do the basic "you run and grab" with one ice climber and I'm getting better at the down and side throw ones with both ice climbers....

But down throwing and spiking at the same time is so damn hard!


----------



## bcb (May 28, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My main flaw is that I can't control Nana.

She has a mind of her own...


----------



## Silverstorms (May 28, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a trick which let's Nana attack a second after Popo (I think that's how you spell it). Haven't tried it yet. 

AND TRELA YOU'RE NOT HELPING!


----------



## chubsterr (May 28, 2009)

Whos up for some matches? pm me


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 28, 2009)

I'm facing Jeremy and Cyer, you can join Chubbster.


----------



## bcb (May 28, 2009)

Trelaz... Add me and Mikey as CornyCake.


----------



## chubsterr (May 28, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I'm facing Jeremy and Cyer, you can join Chubbster.


yay do i already have u added? cant remember


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 28, 2009)

No you don't, Chubster.
The fourth slot for my match was just filled in. You'll have to wait D:


----------



## Trela (May 28, 2009)

Guys, I'll get to the teams as soon as I can. I add them in the Bracket first, not the thread.

Because I freaken HATE looking back 100 pages, can someone tell me any new teams?

=Trela=


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 28, 2009)

I wish I had Brawl...


----------



## chubsterr (May 28, 2009)

blah heres my fc add me when u can

2321 0746 8023

already added u


----------



## IceZtar (May 28, 2009)

Well there's me and Cooler called PK Freeze.
Gooo Ice climbers ^_^ .
We'll get our codes and post them eventually XD .


----------



## Trela (May 28, 2009)

I can get on in 30 mins. I gotta work on crap first :O


----------



## bcb (May 28, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Guys, I'll get to the teams as soon as I can. I add them in the Bracket first, not the thread.
> 
> Because I freaken HATE looking back 100 pages, can someone tell me any new teams?
> 
> =Trela=


Well, I already posted me and Mikey at the top of this page, lol.


----------



## bcb (May 28, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> I can get on in 30 mins. I gotta work on crap first :O


I'll do some homework then.

I wanna FFA with you.


----------



## Trela (May 28, 2009)

All right. Imma go get on now, so if anyone wants to play, join my room.


----------



## Hub12 (May 28, 2009)

Your Mother.

And I think my Wii broke....


----------



## bcb (May 28, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> All right. Imma go get on now, so if anyone wants to play, join my room.


I'm waiting.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 28, 2009)

What about stock sharing? o:

I'd play but I was just playing. o=


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Your Mother.
> 
> And I think my Wii broke....


ITS A CONSPIRACY I TOLD YOU!!

YOU SAID I WAS WRONG, BUT I TOLD YOU!
OUR BRAWLS AND WIIS WILL MAKE US ADDICTS, BREAK, AND MAKE US WANT MOORE!!


----------



## Hub12 (May 28, 2009)

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> Your Mother.
> 
> And I think my Wii broke....


ITS A CONSPIRACY I TOLD YOU!!

YOU SAID I WAS WRONG, BUT I TOLD YOU!
OUR BRAWLS AND WIIS WILL MAKE US ADDICTS, BREAK, AND MAKE US WANT MOORE!![/quote]=( I think you're right...

._. No more Wii for now....I think?


----------



## bcb (May 28, 2009)

How could lag be so bad, that it would freeze the waiting room?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 28, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> How could lag be so bad, that it would freeze the waiting room?


When cornymikey joins my game.


----------



## bcb (May 28, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Retorical question, or however you spell it.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 28, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not imo.


----------



## cornymikey (May 28, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its not my fault everyone else is prettty non-laggy w/ me. even this guy from England on AiB.

maybe its YOU


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 28, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.
I get no lag with anyone else 
And it was a joke.
Jeez, can't you take a joke?


----------



## cornymikey (May 28, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WELL, QUIT YOUR COMPLAINING!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 28, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quit your loud screaming of the typing.


----------



## cornymikey (May 28, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<small><small>ok</small></small>


----------



## djman900 (May 28, 2009)

yes


----------



## bcb (May 28, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> yes


NO


----------



## chubsterr (May 28, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey pie youre bcb right?

just making sure >.<


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 28, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD

Bump.
Just finished watching Code Geass. o:


----------



## chubsterr (May 28, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oo! ryu i dont think we've ever brawled before have we?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 28, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think we have. o:

Brawl? >:3


----------



## chubsterr (May 28, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lets


----------



## chubsterr (May 28, 2009)

My fc is in my spoiler whats yours?


----------



## chubsterr (May 28, 2009)

nvm found it


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 28, 2009)

Good games Chub, good spam Horus. 

Gotta go to bed, night.


----------



## bcb (May 29, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I'm Trela. x_x

Yes, I'm bcb...


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm Coffe


----------



## Trela (May 29, 2009)

Ok. I added all of the teams that have signed up. I'll probably add 2, since Dj might be teamming with Kilex and John with TXM. Oh, and my lil sis with my other lil bro LOL.

I also added 2 Rules up there. Team Attack IS ON, and stock sharring is allowed. Btw, this Tournament may not get so many sign ups. There is already 14 players in here, so I doubt we would find more teams...

=Trela=


----------



## IceZtar (May 29, 2009)

^ Team attack on XD . You dont know how many times Im going to hit my own team XD .
Also whats the difference between the Neutral and Counterpick stages?


----------



## Trela (May 29, 2009)

Team Attack helps balance the game out though. No Team Attack is BROKEN AS HELL.

Neutural stages are stages that will be played the first game in a set (a best out of 3 or 5). It doesnt matter witch one you pick, just pick a Neutural stage lol. After the first game, the loser of that game gets to pick another Neutural stage or a Counterpick stage. This process will repeat until the winner is declared of the set.

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

Darn, no more epic PK Flash combos :'(


----------



## IceZtar (May 29, 2009)

@Trela Ok thanks  . I guess it will balance it out but I think Im going to kill Coller rather than the other team XD .


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

That's why you must practise!


----------



## IceZtar (May 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> That's why you must practise!


Yeah I did for a while this morning and I still suck XD . Oh well it is for fun...right?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant team practise.


----------



## IceZtar (May 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh right XD .


----------



## Phil (May 29, 2009)

oh cool were already signed up. cant wait


----------



## MygL (May 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Darn, no more epic PK Flash combos :'(


No... But you can do Wombo Com-- Oh wait this is Brawl


----------



## MygL (May 29, 2009)

So, anyone Brawl?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

I will.


----------



## MygL (May 29, 2009)

Ok! Im getting on


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

Son of a *censored.3.0*....


I'm gonna have to say. I think I have to drop out of this tournament.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

Why?


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

I think my Wii broke...


----------



## bcb (May 29, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0su4A3CQXo


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

WOMBO COMBO!!!!


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

:l

Blah....


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

Brawl anyone?


----------



## Horus (May 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Brawl anyone?


i will :s


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

I hate you all.


----------



## Horus (May 29, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I hate you all.


Orly y is dat


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

Eziooo  dances happily for the first time.
Eziooo  has heard the news about Hub's broken Wii, then smiles


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

I shall burn all of you.


----------



## Horus (May 29, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I shall burn all of you.


team divide got divided


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

Team New Divide got newly divided.



Let's all dance.


----------



## Horus (May 29, 2009)

Silver should stop looking at this thread at brawl walrus


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

..............................................




 :'(


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

Join our room Walrus.


----------



## Horus (May 29, 2009)

yay ohkay


----------



## Cyber85 (May 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> xeladude  dances happily for the first time.
> xeladude  has heard the news about Hub's broken Wii, then smiles


Same here except instead of xeladude cyber


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

DAMN IT TRELA!

YOU DON'T STAGE SPIKE YOUR OWN TEAM-MATE!


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

Furfags. >_>



....................


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

Gawd Trela.

First you steal my stock, then you miss a perfect spike opportunity, then you kill me with Up B.


----------



## Trela (May 29, 2009)

Lol the whole time we did teams we were screwing up. We need to practice with real players next time.

What to do now...


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

PKT goes wrong in lag...

I need a better ICs.


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

Trela.

Have to quit.

Sozz. T-T

I'll still halp with the co-host though.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

Who's gonna team with Ryudo?


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

............................

oshi....


----------



## Trela (May 29, 2009)

If Dj doesnt wanna team with Kilex, would you like to Ryudo? Kilex really wanted to team with you for some reason lol 

Oh, Hub, I have a job for you. Send a PM to ALL the brawl players you know here (other than the ones that signed up) and tell them about this.

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> If Dj doesnt wanna team with Kilex, would you like to Ryudo? Kilex really wanted to team with you for some reason lol
> 
> Oh, Hub, I have a job for you. Send a PM to ALL the brawl players you know here (other than the ones that signed up) and tell them about this.
> 
> =Trela=


M'keh Sir!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

Lol advirtising with a guy who can't even Brawl.
Nice.


----------



## Trela (May 29, 2009)

Lol you dont have to play it to advertise bro.


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol you dont have to play it to advertise bro.


o: I SAW THAT

You shpelled "Advertise" wrong.


----------



## Trela (May 29, 2009)

No I didnt...

EDIT: Oh, when I edited the word you mean lol yeah I did.


----------



## Horus (May 29, 2009)

rawr i need to fight RZA, he doesn't leave after 3 games

coughtrelacoughsilvercough


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> rawr i need to fight RZA, he doesn't leave after 3 games
> 
> coughtrelacoughsilvercough


I saw him at the AiB chat the other day, actually.

COME TO THE CHAT HORUS.

THe social one


----------



## Horus (May 29, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya, he's my friend on AiB

and nothx


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PLEASE HORUS

It's funz0rs.


----------



## Horus (May 29, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lies


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No really. It is.


----------



## Horus (May 29, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go away


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHTOP.

HORUS DO YOU REALLY WANT ME TO GOOGLE THAT FOR YOU?


----------



## Horus (May 29, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gtfo newb


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

http://tinyurl.com/kw293z

Here you go.


http://tinyurl.com/lrt9vv

Just in case


----------



## Horus (May 29, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> http://tinyurl.com/kw293z
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> ...


you'll need to kill me


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://tinyurl.com/mz8ogs


----------



## Horus (May 29, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you do


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://tinyurl.com/kna8wn


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2009)

Hi I'm new my friend jj (toad karter 64 or something like that) showed me this site and I wanna join this on his team.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 29, 2009)

dragonite56 said:
			
		

> Hi I'm new my friend jj (toad karter 64 or something like that) showed me this site and I wanna join this on his team.


What he said.

We'll come up with a team name later.


----------



## Trela (May 29, 2009)

Okayz.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Horus is Hub's mother!  :O


----------



## Hub12 (May 30, 2009)

Good and Bad news. =D

What do you want to hear first?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

Bad plz.


----------



## Trela (May 30, 2009)

Yeah bad D:


----------



## Hub12 (May 30, 2009)

Techno,Waluigi and anyone else doesn't want to join. T-T


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

Good news?


----------



## Hub12 (May 30, 2009)

I gotz mah Wii fixed. =D


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Hub12 (May 30, 2009)

Forgot to plug....

Nah, Had to unplug it for awhile.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 30, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Ok, Hub you still want to do the agreement?


----------



## Hub12 (May 30, 2009)

No Fudge you.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 30, 2009)

Fine.
Ssve yourself from the embarassment and gtfudgeoff


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

Agreement?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 30, 2009)

NOYB Silver D:


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

YOU'RE NOT THE BOSS OF ME!


----------



## Trela (May 30, 2009)

lolwut's with da fudging?

Dang. I expected this Tournament to at least get to 16 teams :O I'm guessing this one will only be about 12 or less. That's still good, but, but, 

Well, I'll be back later. I gotta Tournament to attend  I have one every Saturday for the next 4 weeks. YESH!

=Trela=


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 30, 2009)

SUCKS 4 U CUZ ULL NEVER FIND OUT TEH AGREEMENT SINCE HUB WONT TELL YOU CUZ IT DISGRACES HIM


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> lolwut's with da fudging?
> 
> Dang. I expected this Tournament to at least get to 16 teams :O I'm guessing this one will only be about 12 or less. That's still good, but, but,
> 
> ...


Go and kick some MK butt!


----------



## Hub12 (May 30, 2009)

LOSE TRELA LOSE TRELA


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 30, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> LOSE TRELA LOSE TRELA


Hub cna be part of teh col kids with teh bad grammer


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*censored.3.0*ing lag....

And now Dj's left, despite the fact it's best of 5.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 30, 2009)

Trela, can you mark me and dragonite56 down as "Meta Slicers" for our team name?


----------



## Joe (May 31, 2009)

I WANNA JOIN >;]


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> I WANNA JOIN >;]


YOU SHOULD TEAM WITH LINK!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 31, 2009)

I'm making a room in a short bit.


----------



## Link (May 31, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe (May 31, 2009)

DOUBLE YU


----------



## Trela (May 31, 2009)

So, you gonna be with Link, Joe?

Wutz yolls team name?


----------



## Link (May 31, 2009)

Look, I'll join then. I'm with the team name of..
uh..

Jinx? It kind mixes Joe and Link!


----------



## Trela (May 31, 2009)

Sounds good lol.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

Let's get this straight....

Trela stole my tourney idea...

And I stole it from Link...

So Trela stole it from Link...

TRELA YOU THIEF!!!!!


----------



## Trela (May 31, 2009)

Heh, you know how I do!

Sometime today or tomorrow (I get off school at like 9am), we need to find some real teams to play against Silver. Anyone up to help us practice?

Oh, Dj and Kilex will probably play with us sometime today; they practicing right now :O

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12 (May 31, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Heh, you know how I do!
> 
> Sometime today or tomorrow (I get off school at like 9am), we need to find some real teams to play against Silver. Anyone up to help us practice?
> 
> ...


How about now? =D


----------



## Trela (May 31, 2009)

Kilex is on Wii and is practicing with Dj, so probably in like 30 minutes we can


----------



## Hub12 (May 31, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Kilex is on Wii and is practicing with Dj, so probably in like 30 minutes we can


............................................................................................................................


Sure, why not.


----------



## Trela (May 31, 2009)

Ok. I'm ready :S how bout yollz?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 31, 2009)

I would've stayed but Hub irritated me. ._.


----------



## John102 (May 31, 2009)

hmm, I think Imma ask yeti to be my partner.

if he says no, do you know anyone that'll be illing to be my partner trela?


----------



## Trela (May 31, 2009)

Hmm. Not sure. I cant think of anyone else that wants to join this.

Well, I do, but I think he already has someone that he wants to team with


----------



## John102 (May 31, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Hmm. Not sure. I cant think of anyone else that wants to join this.
> 
> Well, I do, but I think he already has someone that he wants to team with


thats fine.


----------



## Trela (May 31, 2009)

Hey John, the guy that I thought had a partner, Master Fangs, would like to team with you xD


----------



## MygL (May 31, 2009)

Hmm, I dunno, I might bring a friend to play (Same Wii ofcourse) cause I really love 2 vs 2 T-T


----------



## Trela (May 31, 2009)

That would be KILLER xYoh


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 31, 2009)

I could ask my cousin if he wants to join..
But he'd need to be at my house on a Saturday and have a TBT partner D:


----------



## Trela (May 31, 2009)

The Rounds will go by quick, but if he has to, he can do his matches late.


----------



## John102 (Jun 1, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Hey John, the guy that I thought had a partner, Master Fangs, would like to team with you xD


is he still available?


----------



## MygL (Jun 1, 2009)

Wait wait! When is this, I know now!!!

A friend is going to lend me a controller


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 1, 2009)

i want this to start already :3


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2009)

Can I join, I just need a partner...


----------



## Trela (Jun 2, 2009)

Archy: I think I got someone for ya.

xYoh: Sweet.

John: Yep. What's yolls team name?

Guys, we are just 3 days away from starting this! Remind your teammate about it, and dont forget to be here Friday! Also, just so yoll know, this will be my last Tournament I'm participating in. IF this Tournament gets finished within a week or a week and a half after it starts, I'll stick around for 1 MORE Tournament 

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 2, 2009)

Trela, be here on Friday!

BUT WHY?!?!?!?!?


----------



## John102 (Jun 2, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Archy: I think I got someone for ya.
> 
> xYoh: Sweet.
> 
> ...


who does he main? that might help with the team name, also can you get him to make an accoun here?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 2, 2009)

Guys, I'm going to record this and use a bunch of texture hacks.
If you have any texture hacks you want me to put for your character, post.


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 2, 2009)

I would love to join, if there wasn't extreme lag.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Guys, I'm going to record this and use a bunch of texture hacks.
> If you have any texture hacks you want me to put for your character, post.


Sweet. I've always wanted to try texture hacks. They look cool  ^_^


----------



## Trela (Jun 2, 2009)

QNT3N: Inorite?

xela: Sweet  can you get my Lucario to be the Mewtwo texture?

John: He made an account here a couple days ago and is masterfangs. He mains pretty much Random, but likes to go Olimar, the Spacies, Marth, Kirby, and G&W lol.

Silver: I'm gonna be pretty busy this Summer with my secret project. All of the Lucario players we have have just given up. Lucario is falling down on the Tier List, and most Lucario mains (Azen, Lee) are switching to someone else. so ITS UP TO TRELA AND HIS SIDEKICK JUNEBUG TO SAVE THE LUCARIO WORLD! 

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 2, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> QNT3N: Inorite?
> 
> xela: Sweet  can you get my Lucario to be the Mewtwo texture?
> 
> ...


Lucarios gonna die and Meta-Knight/Olimar will rise.

GOD TIER.

What is a tier anyways?...

XD I've always been wondering


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does everybody hate Olimar? I *censored.3.0*ing love him, well him in Brawl at least.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 2, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. His moves are good and powerful so why not. =0


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 2, 2009)

Tiers are for competitive people.

Do you have a text hack for Lucario to be Mewtwo, Trela?


----------



## bcb (Jun 2, 2009)

MK can't rise... He's SS Tier, 15/15. 

MK will fall, and Ness shall rise (in my dreams). But Wario has a chance, sort of.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT IS A TIER?


MK=God Tier D=<


----------



## bcb (Jun 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SS Tier =/= God Tier.

But... MK is starting to get beaten.  And with Yoshi countering him... MK shall fall. :O

Well, he'll still be number one, but closer to Snake.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 2, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THE *censored.3.0* IS A TIER? GOD!


----------



## Trela (Jun 2, 2009)

xela: Lol nope 

All I know is that Pokemon Trainer is rising and Lucario is falling. Pretty much the only Lucario mains now that are trying to make Lucario good again are me, Junebug, Milln, RJ, Rayku, RT, and I forgot some of the others lol. It will now be RARE to see a Lucario place really high anymore...

=Trela=


----------



## bcb (Jun 2, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> xela: Lol nope
> 
> All I know is that Pokemon Trainer is rising and Lucario is falling. Pretty much the only Lucario mains now that are trying to make Lucario good again are me, Junebug, Milln, RJ, Rayku, RT, and I forgot some of the others lol. It will now be RARE to see a Lucario place really high anymore...
> 
> =Trela=


Yeah... I think Lucario  would still be high though, probably high C tier, or low B tier.

(Link is gonna fall I bet, and Ganon could rise a little.)


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 2, 2009)

Can someone please answer my question?!


----------



## bcb (Jun 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S A RANKING SYSTEM FOR HOW WELL CHARACTERS DO OVER OTHERS!

SS - MK
S - Snake
A - Falco, D3, G&W, Marth. Diddy
B - Wario, R.O.B, Lucario, Olimar.
C - Pikachu, Kirby, DK, Ice Climbers
D - ZSS, TL, Pit, Peach, Wolf
E - Luigi, Zelda, Bowser, Fox, Sheik, Ike
F - Mario, Lucas, Ness, Samus, Sonic, PT, Yoshi
G - Link, Jiggly, Ganon, Falcon

(Fox will rise. Big time. o_o)


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 2, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MygL (Jun 2, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bcb (Jun 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 2, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bcb (Jun 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 2, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


........................................

wat


----------



## Trela (Jun 2, 2009)

Hub: lolwut

I dont see how ROB is up THAT high. He should probably go a little lower than that. I just dont see ROB as a good guy. Of course, I can see Lucario going up over time after I WIN ALL THE TOURNAMENTS!

=Trela=


----------



## Horus (Jun 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stoopud
any way


> Guys, I'm going to record this and use a bunch of texture hacks.
> If you have any texture hacks you want me to put for your character, post



i want texture haxs for Marth, Ike, and Falco plz  can i pick the textures from a bunch of pictures or something? Also you can use texture hacks on wifi without getting banned?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 2, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub: lolwut
> 
> I dont see how ROB is up THAT high. He should probably go a little lower than that. I just dont see ROB as a good guy. Of course, I can see Lucario going up over time after I WIN ALL THE TOURNAMENTS!
> 
> =Trela=


*censored.3.0* YOU.

ROB is good. >_>


----------



## MygL (Jun 2, 2009)

Well I dont see why Luigi is so low, he has some awesome moves


----------



## Horus (Jun 2, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub: lolwut
> 
> I dont see how ROB is up THAT high. He should probably go a little lower than that. I just dont see ROB as a good guy. Of course, I can see Lucario going up over time after I WIN ALL THE TOURNAMENTS!
> 
> =Trela=


I like how high Falco and Marth are 
also i figured out the jumping problem


----------



## Trela (Jun 2, 2009)

Horus: 

Hub: no u

xYoh: Luigi has been doing a little better in Tournaments now, so he'll probably go up some.


----------



## bcb (Jun 2, 2009)

Fox is seriously way too low. And R.O.B. used to be higher, but may even get lower than he is now. Maybe. I can also see Marth passing G&W and Luigi moving past Pit.

EDITED...

UNEDITED


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 2, 2009)

Fail.

*Goes back on Brawl*

D:< Horus. Can stop ****ting the match by ending it? Kthxbai

*censored.3.0* it Trela. >_>


----------



## Horus (Jun 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Fail.
> 
> *Goes back on Brawl*
> 
> ...




It was only once

<small><small>because you only almost won once lolol</small></small>


----------



## MygL (Jun 2, 2009)

Luigi should be atleast in C Tier =(


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 2, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0*tard'  t(-_-t)


----------



## Horus (Jun 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Mother.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 2, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.2.0* yourself. >:O


----------



## Horus (Jun 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Mother.
<small><small><small>i steal yo lines</small></small></small>


----------



## bcb (Jun 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noob fight, noob fight! I'm selling tickets!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 2, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You. Shut the *censored.3.0* up. Ass. >_>


----------



## bcb (Jun 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will once I get my popcorn. Continue.


----------



## Horus (Jun 2, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah continue on bcb


----------



## bcb (Jun 2, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Puts fist full of popcorn in mouth waiting for flaming to continue*


----------



## Horus (Jun 2, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you took my spot when you said "noob fight"


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 2, 2009)

*censored.3.0* this.

*Walks off*


----------



## bcb (Jun 2, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Gets in time machine*


----------



## bcb (Jun 2, 2009)

Umm... Maybe I should say noob fight, via PM instead of interrupting it on the thread. :/


----------



## bcb (Jun 2, 2009)

Now I just look like an idiot. :l


----------



## Horus (Jun 2, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Now I just look like an idiot. :l


Yeah you do
triple poster


----------



## bcb (Jun 2, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was for fun. :l

My self-esteem has decreased dramatically. I'm gonna go study. *shudders*


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 2, 2009)

Lolwut?

I can see Trela, holding his hand on his face going wtf. :]

Now back to English HW.


----------



## Horus (Jun 2, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Lolwut?
> 
> I can see Trela, holding his hand on his face going wtf. :]
> 
> Now back to English HW.


There's a period of time called "summer break", get a time machine and travel to that period of time.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 2, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or just wait to June 19th. :'(


----------



## MygL (Jun 2, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orrrr, June 30, probably July 5 or around that date =/


----------



## Horus (Jun 2, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 2, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NoU.

@xYoh, D=


----------



## Trela (Jun 2, 2009)

YOLL ARE TRASH!

I got off school today.


----------



## bcb (Jun 2, 2009)

I get off 17th. It would've been 15th, if it weren't for regents. D:


----------



## John102 (Jun 2, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I get off 17th. It would've been 15th, if it weren't for regents. D:


12th for me, the last three days are half days though.


----------



## Horus (Jun 2, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> YOLL ARE TRASH!
> 
> I got off school today.


got off a week ago 

I'm pure gold


----------



## bcb (Jun 2, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fool's gold. Pyrite.


----------



## Horus (Jun 2, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


better than being poop in a sewer 

<big><big><big><big>*TRASH!*</big></big></big></big>


----------



## linkvscross3rs (Jun 2, 2009)

ill sign up as soon as i get a partner and a name


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 2, 2009)

I can't take this anymore... :l


----------



## Horus (Jun 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I can't take this anymore... :l


Take what?

*censored.3.0*! @ my color now


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 2, 2009)

how does color change?


----------



## Horus (Jun 2, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> how does color change?


more posts = different colors


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 2, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything. Why do we live? Why do we love? Why do we do anything? :l


----------



## Horus (Jun 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_FOR THE LULZ_


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 2, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhhh i get it


----------



## Trela (Jun 3, 2009)

OH SHIZ

It's just 2 days away everyone! I'm gonna PM everyone participating so they are reminded of this. Right now, there is 14 teams signed up (actually 13, since I'm not sure about xYoh). That's KEWL. If you have any questions about anything, ask them quickly :O

=Trela=


----------



## Horus (Jun 3, 2009)

:O


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 3, 2009)

Is that secret project the Lucario website you're going to make?

Also, IC should be higher on the Tier list. Being able to infinite CG someone at 50% and then kill with an Up smash is as broken as hell.

Also, MK should be going down....


----------



## Trela (Jun 3, 2009)

Lol yeah kinda. I'm doing other stuff, too.

IC's is gonna go up more. They've been doing good lately.

I was thinking the same thing. I dont think he will though. His Tournament record is insane...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 3, 2009)

IC for god tier!

Lucario for demi-god tier...


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> IC for god tier!
> 
> Lucario for demi-god tier...


Typo.

Hub12  stabs Typo



Blah.

Would anyone care to Brawl? =/

Meh. MK shouldn't be going down..


----------



## John102 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll brawl you hub.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nu. Only if I host and it's a FFA


----------



## John102 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 3, 2009)

giggity. E3 stuff came out.


----------



## bcb (Jun 3, 2009)

ORLY?

E3 2009 was okay for Nintendo. Not as bad as last year, but not as good as 2007. I'm impressed with Galaxy 2, Golden Sun DS, etc. Not so much with NSMB Wii. I'd rather keep it on DS. And Metroid Other M, I don't know. I never played a Metroid game.

Lack of Star Fox/Pikmin/F-Zero for Wii makes me sad. Very sad. And the Wii needs a very new amazing aweshem series. One was different, but it didn't interest me. Even if their swords look like lightsabers.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

Pie...

I never see you post on TBT


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 3, 2009)

Monster Hunter 3, Capcom vs. Tatsunoko, The Conduit.
Games I want in my wii now. o:


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 3, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Pie...
> 
> I never see you post on TBT


Other than SSBB threads? xD


----------



## Horus (Jun 3, 2009)

someone play a pokemon brawl with me


----------



## linkvscross3rs (Jun 3, 2009)

me and archy1121 are a team
our name is death by robot


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey Ryudo.

Wanna practice?


----------



## MygL (Jun 3, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ORLY?
> 
> E3 2009 was okay for Nintendo. Not as bad as last year, but not as good as 2007. I'm impressed with Galaxy 2, Golden Sun DS, etc. Not so much with NSMB Wii. I'd rather keep it on DS. And Metroid Other M, I don't know. I never played a Metroid game.
> 
> Lack of Star Fox/Pikmin/F-Zero for Wii makes me sad. Very sad. And the Wii needs a very new amazing aweshem series. One was different, but it didn't interest me. Even if their swords look like lightsabers.


Agghh I want a new Fox, Ive bought all of them except the first one =/


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 3, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> someone play a pokemon brawl with me


*cyber*:hey horus wanna pokebrawl?
*horus*:no thanks lost interest in playing.
*cyber*:you always do.
*horus*:......................................


----------



## bcb (Jun 3, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Pie...
> 
> I never see you post on TBT


Cause I joined here for brawl, not animal crossing. :/

Please don't call me Pie... I accidentally set my username as that without thinking enough.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok Pie BCB bcb.

D_D


----------



## Trela (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok everyone. Tomorrow's when we start this thing! I'm sending a PM our to everyone that signed up just for reminding.

Be here tomorrow at 12pm (central time)!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 4, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Ok everyone. Tomorrow's when we start this thing! I'm sending a PM our to everyone that signed up just for reminding.
> 
> Be here tomorrow at 12pm (central time)!


.................


I be at school...


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 4, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Ok everyone. Tomorrow's when we start this thing! I'm sending a PM our to everyone that signed up just for reminding.
> 
> Be here tomorrow at 12pm (central time)!


thats when im at school. :/


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 4, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can change your name to bcb by PMing stormcommander i think.


----------



## Trela (Jun 4, 2009)

It's ok if you cant be here tomorrow. It just makes it easier for me if everyone is


----------



## Joe (Jun 4, 2009)

I'M WITH LINK <3


----------



## bcb (Jun 4, 2009)

You should probably change it to 5:00 CST, just cause. Peoples may be in California.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 4, 2009)

I will come. XD Just need to find somebody.


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jun 4, 2009)

can i still join i need a partner


----------



## MygL (Jun 4, 2009)

AHH FORGET IT!!!

The guy that was supposed to lend me the Controller, didnt remembered to bring it today, ughh...


----------



## John102 (Jun 4, 2009)

hey, anyone up for a brawl?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 4, 2009)

Me and Horus are gonna wreck this tournament.

We got apples for all of ual ;]  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## John102 (Jun 4, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Me and Horus are gonna wreck this tournament.
> 
> We got apples for all of ual ;]  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:


nah, ne and masterfangs is gonna pwn!


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 4, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope u drool i rool.:]


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naww u both phail.


----------



## Trela (Jun 5, 2009)

IMPROTANT ANNOUNCEMENT! (dunno if I spelled that right lol)

I will be leaving for about 2 to 3 days today to a friend's house and will not be on here for that period of time. I expect everyone to PM their opponents and get their matches done. I'm about to post the Bracket up, btw.

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE get your matches done! While I'm gone, Azila, Hub, and Piranha will try and cover this for me. Listen to them, ok?

Anyways, good luck to you all! Now lemmie get the Bracket up...

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> IMPROTANT ANNOUNCEMENT! (dunno if I spelled that right lol)
> 
> I will be leaving for about 2 to 3 days today to a friend's house and will not be on here for that period of time. I expect everyone to PM their opponents and get their matches done. I'm about to post the Bracket up, btw.
> 
> ...


Speeling phail bye Trela their.

And how am I supposed to do my match when you're not here?


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 5, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all you fail.. me and xeladude are gonna wreck all of you


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You thinking that makes you fail.


----------



## Trela (Jun 5, 2009)

Good luck everyone! I'm leaving now 

IF Hub and Piranha arent able to help, can someone else keep an eye on this Tournament? Any help is appreciated 

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

Yay!

Round 1 byepass


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 5, 2009)

Whos dragonite?

I know toad but ive never seen dragonite in my life lol

and silver u fail!  have an apple pleasee :throwingrottenapples: lol


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

A friend of someone on here, I think.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 5, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> A friend of someone on here, I think.


oo i see


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

fsgfda




*Check Bracket*


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

<big>*Round 1*</big>

Team Waffle Vs. Meta Slicers: *3 days left!*

Team Star Fox Vs. PK Freeze: *3 days left!*

Star Emblem Vs. Asora + Jake: *3 days left!*

New Divide Vs. Death By Robot: *3 days left!*

Jinx Vs. Maccoroni Friends: *3 days left!*


Look here for what team you're on.

Signed Up Teams
Trela + Silverstorms : Diarrhea Remix
Horus + chubsterr : Team Waffle
Cyber85 + xeladude : Team Star Fox
Azila + Piranha325 : Maccoroni Friends
ryudo_dragoon + Hub12 : New Divide
bcb + cornymikey : CornyCake
Cooler + IceZtar : PK Freeze
djman900 + Kilex: The SheShez
Link + Joe: Jinx
Asora + Jake: No team name at the moment
Toad Kart 64 + dragonite56: Meta Slicers
masterfangs + john102: Star Emblem
linkvscross3rs + archy1121: Death By Robot


C'mon people, LET'S MOVE

*waits*


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 5, 2009)

I pmed toad for our match horus.

Hopefully get replies quick


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> <big>*Round 1*</big>
> 
> Team Waffle Vs. Meta Slicers: *3 days left!*
> 
> ...


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 5, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bcb (Jun 5, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

Trela!

What are you doing here?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

o_o

Azila I think?...


----------



## John102 (Jun 5, 2009)

hey, anyone up for a brawl?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> o_o
> 
> Azila I think?...


Dresses up as Trela?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


On his Account.


----------



## John102 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, trela did say azila would be helping out....


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

She has her own account.

I think....


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Your Mother.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 5, 2009)

nubs me and horus pwn u all


----------



## Trela (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah I think I do, can't remember my password!


----------



## bcb (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm bored... 

Wario and/or Ness (plus Meta Knight) owns you all, btw.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah I think I do, can't remember my password!


TOLD YA IT WAS AZILA!

Haiii. =]


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah I think I do, can't remember my password!


Whoops....

@ bcb - I r imune to their ownage.


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

Azilla, i need to fight you for the pokemon tourny >_<


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

I need to fight Kilex too.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 5, 2009)

Eh... well I'm gonna go on SSBB for a bit... join if you wish. :yay:


----------



## Trela (Jun 5, 2009)

Whoever has to fight my siblings can't... Trela wasn't thinking, so he brought his brawl disc to his friend's house! He's sleeping over there. So that is sad... We'll have to fight tomorrow. If you guys are able to. SorryZ!


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Whoever has to fight my siblings can't... Trela wasn't thinking, so he brought his brawl disc to his friend's house! He's sleeping over there. So that is sad... We'll have to fight tomorrow. If you guys are able to. SorryZ!


-.-

that douche bag! <small><small><small><small><small><small>jk</small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Whoever has to fight my siblings can't... Trela wasn't thinking, so he brought his brawl disc to his friend's house! He's sleeping over there. So that is sad... We'll have to fight tomorrow. If you guys are able to. SorryZ!


That's just WONDERFUL!/Sarcasm

>_>

Trela Fail


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

Lmao fail Ryudo


----------



## bcb (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm bored. Brawl anybody? Maybe I'll join Ryudo.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

We're full.

I've won every game so far


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

xYoh and bcb.

FFA?


----------



## MygL (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah sure.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

Lmao.

Winning streak of 4.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow.
I always expected to Trela to be more brainy.
D:
And I got his Mewcario text hack for nothing..


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Wow.
> I always expected to Trela to be more brainy.
> D:
> And I got his Mewcario text hack for nothing..


I want Megaman Ness!


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 5, 2009)

brawl anyone?


----------



## bcb (Jun 5, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want a Weegee Luigi.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

bcb REHOST


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure 
I'll go look, if anyone else has a request, just PM me


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good thing I have one already


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

>:l

Where is everyone?

So...

We'l have to call off the match where Trela's siblings are I guess.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> >:l
> 
> Where is everyone?
> 
> ...


Meaning they are d/ced ftw


----------



## bcb (Jun 5, 2009)

Never play as Kirby, Ike, or Bowser against Zay.

His wii gets corrupted. :/


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Never play as Kirby, Ike, or Bowser against Zay.
> 
> His wii gets corrupted. :/


....

Oops....

I picked Ike....

 :veryhappy:


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

Who's Zay?
And why D:


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 5, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lmao fail Ryudo


Which one?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sonic vs G&W


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 5, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well I be good at failing, k?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep  :veryhappy:


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

GUYS!

Ugh...

We'll have to do this tomorrow.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

Do what?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 5, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Do what?


Your mom?

Idk.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nobody's on.

None of the matches of been done.

And BLAH/


----------



## Trela (Jun 5, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> >:l
> 
> Where is everyone?
> 
> ...


But are the people Lexi and I are fighting able to do it tomorrow? And is.... HORUS able to?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well...

Seeing Trela bringing his Brawl disc to his friends house, How can you fight?


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 5, 2009)

anyone brawl?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 5, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Never play as Kirby, Ike, or Bowser against Zay.
> 
> His wii gets corrupted. :/


Okay its definitely time for zay to get a new disc.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 5, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> anyone brawl?


Im fixing to go grab something to eat, ill brawl when i get back cyber.


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably

btw are you hawt?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Horus....


Azila...

Don't mind him.

He needs to go see a therapist.


----------



## John102 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's America (in some peoples case) he has the right to free speech.

plus this will make a great story for Trela when he comes back, Horus hitting on his sister.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ugh

We'll have to do these matches tomorrow unless Two teams are on...

Which they are not.


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh *censored.3.0*....


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude..


YOU'RE DEAD.


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but it was for the lulz


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

I'm so telling Trela.


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.4.0*, I'll take you down with me


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA!

How so? You said it yourself "Btw, Are you hawt Azila?" Lmfao


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i haz my wayz


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

Sure you do.


You can be sure, I'll tell Trela. AND Azila. And She's gonna shmack you.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 5, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And TLM haz hiz.

Hub didn't do crap so xP


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Toon][quote="Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And TLM haz hiz.

Hub didn't do crap so xP[/quote]...

I didn't do wat



@ Horus: For Teh Lulz FAILS for you. =D


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 5, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

I didn't do wat



@ Horus: For Teh Lulz FAILS for you. =D[/quote]Wow.

Thats teh last time I try to defend you. <_<


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

I didn't do wat



@ Horus: For Teh Lulz FAILS for you. =D[/quote]Wow.

Thats teh last time I try to defend you. <_<[/quote]Nu.

Hub12  be estupido

Hub12  bangs head on keyboard

I DIDN'T UNDERSHTAND WHAT YOU WERE SAYING.


 :'(


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 5, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.

Thats teh last time I try to defend you. <_<[/quote]Nu.

Hub12  be estupido

Hub12  bangs head on keyboard

I DIDN'T UNDERSHTAND WHAT YOU WERE SAYING.


 :'( [/quote]


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.

Thats teh last time I try to defend you. <_<[/quote]Nu.

Hub12  be estupido

Hub12  bangs head on keyboard

I DIDN'T UNDERSHTAND WHAT YOU WERE SAYING.


 :'( [/quote]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote]Teh Lulz?

Ah. I getz it...

Noreally. =P


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 5, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 5, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> > chubsterr said:
> >
> >
> >
> > ...








Is dis teh legendary Trela?

According to Google, it is.


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you see?

lulz worked


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> > chubsterr said:
> >
> >
> >
> > ...








Is dis teh legendary Trela?

According to Google, it is.[/quote]I'm *censored.3.0*ed

seriously


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> > chubsterr said:
> >
> >
> >
> > ...








Is dis teh legendary Trela?

According to Google, it is.[/quote]No, just no.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> > chubsterr said:
> >
> >
> >
> > ...








Is dis teh legendary Trela?

According to Google, it is.[/quote]LMFAO'

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Trela%20Brawl&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw

HE BE ON TEH GOOGLEZ XD


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, just no.[/quote]i present, Trela's voice 

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/q_bwDYuFjUo'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/q_bwDYuFjUo' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
could be


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 5, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, just no.[/quote]Go on google images and search Super Smash Bros Brawl Lucario Trela.

See what comes up.

Trela will tell us.


----------



## John102 (Jun 5, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i present, Trela's voice 

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/q_bwDYuFjUo'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/q_bwDYuFjUo' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
could be[/quote]no silly that's ozz.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i present, Trela's voice 

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/q_bwDYuFjUo'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/q_bwDYuFjUo' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
could be[/quote]LMFAO

In conclusion...

Gay Trela...

IS gay.



http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Hub12+Brawl
Hey look. I FOUND MYSELF


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

That probably is Trela.
He's PIKAJEW's VOICE FTW


----------



## John102 (Jun 5, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> That probably is Trela.
> He's PIKAJEW's VOICE FTW


the picture is ozz, trust me.


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO

In conclusion...

Gay Trela...

IS gay.



http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Hub12+Brawl
Hey look. I FOUND MYSELF[/quote]i haz more results kay?

Egyptian god owned you
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Horus&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g10


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 5, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO

In conclusion...

Gay Trela...

IS gay.



http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Hub12+Brawl
Hey look. I FOUND MYSELF[/quote]


----------



## John102 (Jun 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/ztJZkQBts6M


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/ztJZkQBts6M


That's Ozz, FEWL!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

Haha, Play N' Trade > Gamestop.
I'm not kidding


----------



## John102 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S WHAT I'VE BEEN TRYING TO TELL YOU!


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Falco *censored.4.0*!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 5, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/ztJZkQBts6M


GWD DAMMIT TRAYLA U HAZ NO PIKS OF YOUZZ

YOU PHAIL AT THE INTRANETZ NOOB


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Toon][quote="john102 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/ztJZkQBts6M


GWD DAMMIT TRAYLA U HAZ NO PIKS OF YOUZZ

YOU PHAIL AT THE INTRANETZ NOOB[/quote]*Rants about Trela not having any Pics on teh Interwebz*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

Anyone up for a Brawl D:


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Anyone up for a Brawl D:


Yesh :s


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

I host. :3


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm recording, you want any text hacks for a char?


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I host. :3


oh kay 
cya later newbs i be online


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES!
Falco / Marth


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MewCario Text Hax Please 
SHHHH. Dun tell Trela


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

I gotta REDL Mewcario i think...


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I gotta REDL Mewcario i think...


JUST JOIN MY ROOM


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

Nope, I've got Mewcario, going on now.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Nope, I've got Mewcario, going on now.


HURRY!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll join next room nobo.


----------



## bcb (Jun 5, 2009)

Ooh, haxxors.


----------



## bcb (Jun 5, 2009)

I was just working on getting yet, another character in Home Run Contest over 2000.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

*censored.3.0*


JOIN NOW


----------



## bcb (Jun 5, 2009)

I got Ice Climbers, Ganon, Fox, Falcon, Yoshi, Ness, Olimar, and now Pit over 2000.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

I might have to test out my text hacks first though.


----------



## bcb (Jun 5, 2009)

You got a Weegee hack?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I might have to test out my text hacks first though.


DUDE

WHO GIVES A *censored.2.0*


JUST *censored.3.0*ING JOIN! I HAVE TO GO SOON!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

Sorry man, I NEED to test them.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 5, 2009)

Lolwtf? xD

And if Trela got first, we could have had his pic. o:


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Sorry man, I NEED to test them.


so you can use the hacks without getting the nintendo ban?

also omg, i was like owning people all day then i get raped by a person named zero. hate when that happens -.-


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA 

HA

HA

Pwned


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your one to talk


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

OMG....

CPUs CAN WOMBO COMBO!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akbiCA4cqRE


----------



## bcb (Jun 6, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> OMG....
> 
> CPUs CAN WOMBO COMBO!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akbiCA4cqRE


That poor poor Peach. :/


----------



## Trela (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey everyone. This is Trela on my friends computer. I can stay on for another 10 minutes, so...

I'm here for one purpose: to check on the Tournament. BUT I'll answer the questions that were asked everywhere.

Q: You fail Trela with the Bawl disc :I
  A: F U

Q: This Tournament sucks. Its all your fault for leaving and ditching everyone >
  A: F U That's why I'm extending Round 1 for another 2 days 

Q: IS THAT PICURE OF THE GUY YOU!?
  A NO, YOU *censored.2.0*! That's Ozz, the best Falco in Texas and probably Top 10 for Falcos. He beat me that one Montly at Play N Trade lol so he got the interview and Pic. We havent fought in a Bracket since, but we always play friendlies (I win most of them now lol but he might win against me in a Bracket; Iono). I'm going to his house for a Tournament next week  OZZ IS THE STUFF.

Q: Get a pic of yourself, you *censored.3.0*!
  A: I actually do have one on the internet. It's on a Youtube Video.It's an OLD OLD Pic of me! I look A LOT better than I did that day lol. I'm not gonna tell you the Vid, but a hint for you is "Santi". Believe me guys, I'm taking a lot more at my Tournaments, but Iono if I'll show you 

I think that's everything that had to do with me lol. I'm probably staying at my friends house for another day, so LOLOL HAVE FUN FAGGETS! Once I get back, I'll reorganize everything for yoll. Laterz!

=Trela=


----------



## MygL (Jun 6, 2009)

So, Trela, you actually read all the posts that the people made when you werent here?


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 6, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> So, Trela, you actually read all the posts that the people made when you werent here?


guess so.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Q: IS THAT PICURE OF THE GUY YOU!?
> A NO, YOU *censored.2.0*! That's Ozz, the best Falco in Texas and probably Top 10 for Falcos. He beat me that one Montly at Play N Trade lol so he got the interview and Pic. We havent fought in a Bracket since, but we always play friendlies (I win most of them now lol but he might win against me in a Bracket; Iono). I'm going to his house for a Tournament next week  OZZ IS THE STUFF.


He has a cool handbag.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

Santi is a Toon Link player.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 6, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Hey everyone. This is Trela on my friends computer. I can stay on for another 10 minutes, so...
> 
> I'm here for one purpose: to check on the Tournament. BUT I'll answer the questions that were asked everywhere.
> 
> ...


Nu, F U. >;o

=P


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 6, 2009)

Well i still havent received a reply from toad >.< for our match


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> OMG....
> 
> CPUs CAN WOMBO COMBO!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akbiCA4cqRE


QFT


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 6, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lols?  :r


----------



## Horus (Jun 6, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> So, Trela, you actually read all the posts that the people made when you werent here?


Luckily, he didn't say anything about me hitting on his sister


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess he missed that bit....


----------



## Horus (Jun 6, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FTW


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Luck hax.


----------



## Horus (Jun 6, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i r bored, i wunts to play with sum 1 on brawl


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi! I've been having this account this account, since March! And I figured out my password. And I read what you guys were saying... That includes you... HORUS!!!! You scareZ me now 0_0

*pimp slaps Horus*


----------



## masterfangs (Jun 6, 2009)

Anyone want to brawl in an hour? haha, go azila!


----------



## MygL (Jun 6, 2009)

Mhmm, I'll play


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 6, 2009)

Azila said:
			
		

> Hi! I've been having this account this account, since March! And I figured out my password. And I read what you guys were saying... That includes you... HORUS!!!! You scareZ me now 0_0
> 
> *pimp slaps Horus*


LMFAO

OWNT HORUS. 

QTF!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 6, 2009)

Fail is fail.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> > chubsterr said:
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


MOAR QFT!

Triple Post Fail T-T


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 6, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD

lol@above nub post.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 6, 2009)

i am not sure if this has been said before but your polls dont make any sense, it is like saying Do you like hell or heaven? yes


----------



## Horus (Jun 6, 2009)

Azila said:
			
		

> Hi! I've been having this account this account, since March! And I figured out my password. And I read what you guys were saying... That includes you... HORUS!!!! You scareZ me now 0_0
> 
> *pimp slaps Horus*


:'(

Don't tell your bro plz


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're screwed.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AZILA

MAKE SURE TO TELL TRELA


----------



## Horus (Jun 6, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_>


----------



## MygL (Jun 6, 2009)

So, since masterfangs is off, anyone else? Now that I'm on Brawl


----------



## Horus (Jun 6, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> So, since masterfangs is off, anyone else? Now that I'm on Brawl


me :O

i might be fighting with other people though


----------



## MygL (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok! You host?


----------



## Horus (Jun 6, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Ok! You host?


yea sure, be on in a sec


----------



## bcb (Jun 6, 2009)

so i herd u liek tunelinkz


----------



## John102 (Jun 6, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> so i herd u liek tune]wolf eatz babiez.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus, just to tell you, Trela is the one who showed me what you said. I was VERY surprised! If you would've seen my face...... You would scream, and my age.


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 6, 2009)

anyone brawl?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 7, 2009)

Azila said:
			
		

> Horus, just to tell you, Trela is the one who showed me what you said. I was VERY surprised! If you would've seen my face...... You would scream, and my age.


lolfail.
I'd brawl but I'm watching CKmswhore's live MKW feed. :O
He be too epic to stop watching.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

Azila said:
			
		

> Horus, just to tell you, Trela is the one who showed me what you said. I was VERY surprised! If you would've seen my face...... You would scream, and my age.


Lol owned.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 7, 2009)

Azila said:
			
		

> Horus, just to tell you, Trela is the one who showed me what you said. I was VERY surprised! If you would've seen my face...... You would scream, and my age.


xD


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

Bad Horus....


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

Lmfao.

*Hi-5's Azila


----------



## Horus (Jun 7, 2009)

Azila said:
			
		

> Horus, just to tell you, Trela is the one who showed me what you said. I was VERY surprised! If you would've seen my face...... You would scream, and my age.


*censored.3.0*, maybe he knows it r good joke? :S


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO XDDDDDDDDDDDDDd


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noes.

He will pound the *censored.2.0* out of you.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suggest you hide, Horus.







. . .

GRAY?!

;ald;;dlsjsla'aslskdjjsf


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the greyness.

No, Horus should stay so when Trela kills him, we can take a picture and put it on the internet  ^_^


----------



## Horus (Jun 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Walrus can live through the pain


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.2.0*. You can't.


----------



## Horus (Jun 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes i can, Walrus have thick fat. mai pokedex say so


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you has Ice Body.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 7, 2009)

I doubt that Trela thinks it's a joke! oHHHHH! Don't worry Horus, just hide like whoever said!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

Azila said:
			
		

> I doubt that Trela thinks it's a joke! oHHHHH! Don't worry Horus, just hide like whoever said!


O hai.

Make sure Trela doesn't forget to kill Horus.


----------



## Horus (Jun 7, 2009)

Azila said:
			
		

> I doubt that Trela thinks it's a joke! oHHHHH! Don't worry Horus, just hide like whoever said!


i dusnt need two, i lives states awayz lolololol  :veryhappy:


----------



## Robochao (Jun 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your avatar sickens me.


----------



## Horus (Jun 7, 2009)

Robochao said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...okay?


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol, random? Horus, I'm sorry but. YOU'RE GOTTA START THINKING!! IM NOT WHAT YOU THINKz! lolZ.


----------



## Horus (Jun 7, 2009)

Azila said:
			
		

> Lol, random? Horus, I'm sorry but. YOU'RE GOTTA START THINKING!! IM NOT WHAT YOU THINKz! lolZ.


D:


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

Horus just got dumped :O


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Still no reply from toad.. chubster geting impatient >.<


----------



## Horus (Jun 7, 2009)

i wunt to fight someone :s


----------



## bcb (Jun 7, 2009)

Trela's gonna kill Horus. Tomorrow. In a dark alley.


----------



## Horus (Jun 7, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Trela's gonna kill Horus. Tomorrow. In a dark alley.


Or Mind rape me, through a child's video game


----------



## John102 (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, so I guess Trela found out about the whole "hawt" thing.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## bcb (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think Trela's gay. He might be... But I don't think he is.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 7, 2009)

TRELA ISN'T GAY, TRUST ME! And Horus, Piedisliker is right. He's gonna kill you in a dark alley!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

.........

I can so tell Azila is a n00b/newb right away.

Heh. No offense, of course.


----------



## bcb (Jun 7, 2009)

Azila said:
			
		

> TRELA ISN'T GAY, TRUST ME! And Horus, Piedisliker is right. He's gonna kill you in a dark alley!


Then I was right! For once...


----------



## bcb (Jun 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> .........
> 
> I can so tell Azila is a n00b/newb right away.
> 
> Heh. No offense, of course.


You're a noob too. And so am I. You see, there's an internet scale.

Chuck Norris
...
...
...
...
Legends - Rick Astley
Moderators and Creators
People with skills - Trela
Sidekicks - Coffee (sort of)
Noobs - Us
Pop Stars
Horus
Flamers
Trollers
Johns


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You and Azila can go fail together. 8D


----------



## Robochao (Jun 7, 2009)

Aye I wanna play some Brawl.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol Azila, why does your brother stay in dark alleys :O


----------



## bcb (Jun 7, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Lol Azila, why does your brother stay in dark alleys :O


He gets the best cardboard boxes there.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

bcb and Azila sitting in a tree...

Want meh to continue? >


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 7, 2009)

Please do Hubbeh D:


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> bcb and Azila sitting in a tree...
> 
> Want meh to continue? >


K-I-S-S-I-N-G



First comes Love,
Then comes Marriage


----------



## bcb (Jun 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You $#@&head! I'm gonna find a screamer and send it in a link to you. Then you'll be scared and then I'll kill you, make love with your mother, and do the funny hand in the cup of water trick on you!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bcb (Jun 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bcb (Jun 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that's not true, But that's not true

The baby's eating monkey poo!


----------



## bcb (Jun 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna make a monkey come out of your butt, just like in Bruce Almighty.


----------



## MygL (Jun 7, 2009)

So I heard bcb lieks .....


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

Wait till Azila hears this


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 7, 2009)

Azila and bcb sitting in a tree

F-

Forget it d:


----------



## bcb (Jun 7, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Azila and bcb sitting in a tree
> 
> F-
> 
> Forget it d:


Oh, yeah... Here's some proof. I'm thinking about starting an online business you you can watch our pictures and vids.

Clicky


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that's not right, But that's not right


The baby's peeing through the night!


----------



## bcb (Jun 7, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHEM


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHEM


----------



## bcb (Jun 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHEM


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

I'm not shtoopid bcb. >_>


----------



## bcb (Jun 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? You think it's a screamer?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Rickroll ya nitwit. >_>


----------



## bcb (Jun 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you fell for it, before. Nitywitydoofyloosygoosycheesygeekynerdy...Cwap face.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.


Go *censored.3.0* your Girlfriend. XDDDDDD


----------



## bcb (Jun 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kay. I'm gonna be with your mom, excuse us for some time. Alone.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. You mean Azila, You silly goose.


----------



## bcb (Jun 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Azila's your mom? No way! Never knew she was THAT hot.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol you fail.


You know you want Azila. xD


----------



## bcb (Jun 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got your mom, that's enough for me.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolno.

Dude. We all know you like Azila.


----------



## bcb (Jun 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're thinking of Horus.

Your mom is hawt.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.

You're crushin on Azila. =P


----------



## bcb (Jun 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're crushin' on Horus.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FAIL

I have no crush on no one.

It's better to be alone.
That way, no one can hurt you. =]


You, on the otherhand, have a crush on Azila.


----------



## bcb (Jun 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Double negative.

You be crushin' on Horus, and I be crushin' on yo momma.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. . .

MAN, You actually listen n your Eng. classes. You little nerd, you.

No seriously, I don't have a crush. >_>

You be crushin on Azila and you know it.


----------



## bcb (Jun 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna stop posting on this thread, because 2 pages is enough.

xD

Your mom is hotter than lava. Azila is too young for me, I'd look like a sex offender.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw. Azila lurves you and you lurve her.

<3 you two. =]


OH AND!

I completed your mom. With Captain Falcon. On Intense.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah. I'm that awesome.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol bcb, everyone knows smoooooch.net already >_>


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

bcb. >


----------



## Horus (Jun 7, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNEW IT!

always flirting with me...


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. . .

No, Just no. >_>

*censored.3.0* Crushes anyways.


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/\ this


----------



## bcb (Jun 7, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Lol bcb, everyone knows smoooooch.net already >_>


Umm... Yeah.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

bcb Wuvs A-

. . .

oshi Trela's on...


----------



## Trela (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah....

I'm back...

What's up guys-

WOAH.

WTF HAS BEEN GOING ON HERE!? First Horus, then bcb, now Hub!? Yoll are just freaken stupid. Seriously. Stop spamming the thread with ******** posts, all right? If I see another perverted conversation, I will be kicking the people who were in the conversation out of ConfsioN.

*sigh*

Anyways, ConfusioN has been going pretty bad lately lol thanks to me. Just to make it up to yoll, *I'm extending Round 1 for another 2 days.* Not even a match was done 

Now that I'm here, you better GET YOUR *censored.3.0*ING MATCHES DONE! Unless you have a valid excuse, you and your teammate better get crackin'...

=Trela=


----------



## bcb (Jun 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> bcb Wuvs A-
> 
> . . .
> 
> oshi Trela's on...



... *Edited so bcb can stay in tourney*


----------



## bcb (Jun 7, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah....
> 
> I'm back...
> 
> ...


Hub started it.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah....
> 
> I'm back...
> 
> ...


. . .


HeeHee~

Lawl Trela. Sorreh. xD

I have no idea why I did that...Heh../ 

=P HOW IS YOUNG AZILA ANYWAYS?

NUH UH!

HORUS STARTED IT 

And Geez, No need to overreact. We were just having a Delightful Conversation.


----------



## bcb (Jun 7, 2009)

...

Life sucks because my TV's precious video is gone. There's only audio now.

I guess I need to switch my wii to another magic box.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUMP-TEH


----------



## Trela (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol I'm not overreacting. It's just random when I get back from my little "vacation" and see that stuff.

I'm like WTF!?

IK that Horus started it. Even though you thought it was for teh lulz Horus, it really wasnt that funny. My sis is, what, 11 years old? That as pretty perverted man. Dont do that again. Oh, and just you think I'm forgiving you:

WRONG!

We shall Brawl tomorrow.

No Items.
Fox Only.
Final Destination.

Let's go.

=Trela=


----------



## MygL (Jun 7, 2009)

Aha, that silly Horus 
<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Horus is a PedoBear</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 7, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol I'm not overreacting. It's just random when I get back from my little "vacation" and see that stuff.
> 
> I'm like WTF!?
> 
> ...


Fox is my character  :'(


----------



## Horus (Jun 7, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol I'm not overreacting. It's just random when I get back from my little "vacation" and see that stuff.
> 
> I'm like WTF!?
> 
> ...


D:

wut, dats melee

Meta Knight
No Items
Final Destination


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh noez, Trela is gonna get back at Horus in brawl. :O

So true xyoh. ^^


----------



## John102 (Jun 7, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate you.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 7, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol ownt.


----------



## MygL (Jun 7, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahaha, fix'd


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

Yay, no one loves me. ;_; = ;3





I thought Azila was 13+...


----------



## John102 (Jun 7, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol I'm not overreacting. It's just random when I get back from my little "vacation" and see that stuff.
> 
> I'm like WTF!?
> 
> ...


looks like horus is going to die.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Yay, no one loves me. ;_; = ;3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Trela would know best... :O


----------



## John102 (Jun 7, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, horus a pedophile.


----------



## Horus (Jun 7, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly i thought she was 8


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

. . .

Then yay, no one loves me. ;3 = ;_;


----------



## Horus (Jun 7, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/O-7gmds2njg'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/O-7gmds2njg' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-7gmds2njg


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-7gmds2njg
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-7gmds2njg


Oh noez, stop tempting Trela's relatives with skittles. :O


----------



## John102 (Jun 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/O-7gmds2njg'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/O-7gmds2njg' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


*goes for the skittles*


----------



## Horus (Jun 7, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nu, I'm hub hunting

and crap not another John


----------



## John102 (Jun 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUT JOHNS ARE SEXY!

=D


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

No one loves me. ;3 = ;_;


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> No one loves me. ;3 = ;_;


[Comment removed by Trela]

Is that so Hub? o:


----------



## Horus (Jun 7, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. :X


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO ryudo... trelas relative haah..


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yesh. ;3


----------



## Horus (Jun 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want cake. D:


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 7, 2009)

anyone brawl please? so when i beat you i can use you to scrub the remains off Final Destination. Hmmm?


----------



## John102 (Jun 7, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> anyone brawl please? so when i beat you i can use you to scrub the remains off Final Destination. Hmmm?


no items fox only.

lol, srry I can't I actually have school tomorrow. (last week)


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 7, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damm anyone else wanna get wrecked?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 7, 2009)

Nuuu.

I gotta go to bed. 
Eww, fox.


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 7, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Nuuu.
> 
> I gotta go to bed.
> Eww, fox.


You guys are all pussys come on man. Who wants to get Wrecked.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 7, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a perfect quote to reply but I can't remember it right now. >:/


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 7, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it something mean, nice, stupid, etc..


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 7, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something very, very arrogant. :]


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

lololololololololol




liek, sory cyb3r, i wuld luv 2 but i hav 2 go 2 slept nao, but dued we culd totaly g0 2marrow fo' sure kay syber?


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 7, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, thanks


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> lololololololololol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay.. dam it im just so *censored.3.0*ing bored


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> lololololololololol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh noez, Hub stole my drugs and glow sticks. D:


----------



## John102 (Jun 7, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive got one

you call me a *censored.8.3*, that's fine, bause I am what I eat.

PPPPPPWWWWWWWNNNNNNAAAAAGGGGGEEEE!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 7, 2009)

HIDE THE DRUGS HUB, IT'S TRELA!!!

*hides*


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 7, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i always say that lol. john brawl?


----------



## MygL (Jun 7, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You see this is why Johns arent allowed in tournaments. 

PPPPPPWWWWWWWNNNNNNAAAAAGGGGGEEEE!


----------



## Trela (Jun 7, 2009)

LOL something is wrong with you guys.

Get along *censored.7.61*!

Horus, I accept your MK challenge. And, to make it a little more fun:

IF I lose: You get a free bye in the next Tournament and I am automatically sent to the Loser's Bracket.

IF I win: You are never to talk to my sis ever again.....about ******** crap.

I'm on right now  LETS GOE!

EDIT: He logged out  lol.

=Trela=


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 7, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> LOL something is wrong with you guys.
> 
> Get along *censored.7.61*!
> 
> ...


trela mind if i join after match pleaseeee :'(


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 7, 2009)

Horus can't accept that, his ******** crap makes him funny. D:


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 7, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus can't accept that, his ******** crap makes him funny. D:


lol


----------



## Horus (Jun 7, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> LOL something is wrong with you guys.
> 
> Get along *censored.7.61*!
> 
> ...


yeah lets not make it MK 

*thinks of characters you might possible fail at*

FALCO

i might have an actual chance


----------



## Trela (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol all right.

BRING IT.

I'll make room.


----------



## Horus (Jun 7, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol all right.
> 
> BRING IT.
> 
> I'll make room.


right nao? :O
I'll get on :s


----------



## Trela (Jun 7, 2009)

Mhmm. I wanna do it NAO. 

Best out of 5?


----------



## Horus (Jun 7, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Mhmm. I wanna do it NAO.
> 
> Best out of 5?


yeah sure

be on in a sec


----------



## Trela (Jun 8, 2009)

Dang.

Horus, good stuff man. Your MK was SOO CLOSE to taking out my Lucario! That was scary lol. Your Falco was all right, and your defense is crazy :O


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Dang.
> 
> Horus, good stuff man. Your MK was SOO CLOSE to taking out my Lucario! That was scary lol. Your Falco was all right, and your defense is crazy :O


lol my falco was bad :s
Didn't know how to approach, not good enough lasers, no SHDL, bad SHL if any, bad DI (never remember lol) horrible spiking after CG (bad CG too lol) but my MK surprised me, Chubsterr beat it but i beat him with Ganon. My Marth did good in the first stock i think :s

Oh well you won i won't rape your sister or anything like that (can i still get the by[bye?/bi? idk] i did get you to one stock on almost every game?)


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha NO cause your horus NO bye for you. :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lulz

Night to Horus and co.

And Hub I guess. :yay:


----------



## bcb (Jun 8, 2009)

Yay, Horus got owned by Trela. :-D


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where am I on there?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

OH NOES IT TRELA!!!


----------



## Trela (Jun 8, 2009)

Lol I dunno if you can get a free bye Horus. >_<

Anyways, I expect you people to actually try to do you matches today. If the ither team doesnt respond, PM me about it. You'll probably get to advance, but I'll give them a time limit, and when that goes off, you shall move on  I hope that doesnt happen...

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol I dunno if you can get a free bye Horus. >_<
> 
> Anyways, I expect you people to actually try to do you matches today. If the ither team doesnt respond, PM me about it. You'll probably get to advance, but I'll give them a time limit, and when that goes off, you shall move on  I hope that doesnt happen...
> 
> =Trela=


You know it will....


----------



## Trela (Jun 8, 2009)

MAN SHUDDUP!

Silver, I'm scared that we wont make Top 3


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> MAN SHUDDUP!
> 
> Silver, I'm scared that we wont make Top 3


:O

Is that your way of saying I'm <big><big><big><big><big>crap</big></big></big></big></big>?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> <big>*Round 1*</big>
> 
> Team Waffle Vs. Meta Slicers: *3 days left!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 8, 2009)

^ XD , Sorry we haven't been able to do the matches because Cooler is never online and by the way I'm IceZtar


----------



## Trela (Jun 8, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're calling Silver.... Princess? Oops, I'm on Trela's file. TRELA LOG OUT WHEN UR DONE!


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 8, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> ^ XD , Sorry we haven't been able to do the matches because Cooler is never online and by the way I'm IceZtar


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a crappy line from an animated thing that Hub used too much, now he's using.

And seriously, use common sense. It's not hard.


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orly Silver

D: @ Trela


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH GOD IT'S AZILA...

Most likely....

Heh.

Well, Excuseeeeeeeeee me Princess. r_r


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

Rawr?


----------



## Trela (Jun 8, 2009)

Eh. Azila isnt smart enough to logg off my account and get on hers...


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Eh. Azila isnt smart enough to logg off my account and get on hers...


Lolraped.

TRELA

=0 No one's on D=


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Eh. Azila isnt smart enough to logg off my account and get on hers...


Ohhhhhhh. Burnnnnnnnn.

Your such a good brother....


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*You're


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shuddup.

An 11 year old can't tell me how to spell.

I type faster than I think.


----------



## Trela (Jun 8, 2009)

Lol she just acts stupid sometimes. The old saying "think before you act" doesnt apply to Azila.

Wednesday is the last day for Round 1, so I hope people actually get on. I'm gonna edit front page with new Bracket and other stuff.

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


12, you *censored.1.2*.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


W/e. Still younger than me


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ass. D:<


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I challenge you to a Brawl!
(With Trela)


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I accept!
(with Lain)


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 8, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that so? (with me? =D)

*gets bored* :yay:


----------



## bcb (Jun 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're in between sidekicks and noobs.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's Dj?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

YAY!!!


Let's practice


New Divide Vs. Diareah Remix


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pop stars.
I dunno.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Horus
Me neither.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> YAY!!!
> 
> 
> Let's practice
> ...


GOGOGOGOGO!


----------



## bcb (Jun 8, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noobs. Just like the 90% of us.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 8, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O rly Hub? :O


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


................................................




wut


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You made a new friend


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yarly.


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 8, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's host? :yay:


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

D=


Horus+Ryudo+Hub12+Silver?

Trela+Hub12+Ryudo+Silver?

Ryudo+Silver+Trela+Hub12?

Silver+Trela+Horus+Hub12?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 8, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> D=
> 
> 
> Horus+Ryudo+Hub12+Silver?
> ...


So... which? o=


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=_=


----------



## Trela (Jun 8, 2009)

Guys, I'll host room.

Me and Silver are red. Yoll be blue :O


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Guys, I'll host room.
> 
> Me and Silver are red. Yoll be blue :O


Yakay.


LES GO RYUDO!


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Guys, I'll host room.
> 
> Me and Silver are red. Yoll be blue :O


D':


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 8, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LET'S

I'll go now. o:


----------



## Trela (Jun 8, 2009)

What is it Horus? D:

You coming guys?


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> What is it Horus? D:
> 
> You coming guys?


i wana join :[


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go brawl bcb? D':


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

Silver be gone.


Wanna let Horus join for now?

And if he comes back,Horus leaves.


----------



## Trela (Jun 8, 2009)

Hurry guys. I gotta do my match in bcb's Tournament.

Dont make Trela's opponent sleepy and grumpy 

EDIT: Sure Horus. You and me red.


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silver be gone.
> 
> 
> Wanna let Horus join for now?


ya i be on Trela's team :3


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

=[


----------



## Trela (Jun 8, 2009)

Ryudo D:

Horus


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

i go get on


----------



## bcb (Jun 8, 2009)

D: I dunno. BTW, my wii's on another TV with horrible quality. D:


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

I haz a life, u no.

Me come pwn u guiz now.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

I see no room....

Who's hosting?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I see no room....
> 
> Who's hosting?


Trela.

Horus already joined. D=


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

LOLOLOL.

Me and this other guy were having a Taunt party on random wifi, then we went round owning everyone.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> LOLOLOL.
> 
> Me and this other guy were having a Taunt party on random wifi, then we went round owning everyone.


LOL.

Now join us. D:<


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

Everyone was edge hogging the PT player.


----------



## Trela (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, I'm done for now guys  srry Silver.

GGz yoll.


----------



## bcb (Jun 8, 2009)

Bored.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

Did I mention I was a pro at getting smash balls?


----------



## Trela (Jun 8, 2009)

bcb are we gonna be fighting in your Tournament?

If so, when would you like to?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

Falcon ownage!

Side B spike to edgeguard!

Falcon Punch to Dair spike!


----------



## bcb (Jun 8, 2009)

I haven't fought Fangs yet.


----------



## Trela (Jun 8, 2009)

:O

I WANNA FINISH MY WINNERS BRACKET UP AND GO TO LOSERS


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 8, 2009)

trela i havent brawled my opponent :[


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

Is dat Trela or sister of Trela?


----------



## Trela (Jun 9, 2009)

Cyber: Then BRAWL THEM.

Well, at least one match was done....kinda. Link and Joe dropped out (unless Link finds a new partner before Loser's Bracket starts), so Maccoroni Friends advance :O FREE BYE FTL!

Let's see what happens today.....................................

Silver: It's me silly :I

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

But...you look the same...


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

I still havent received a reply from toad trela.


----------



## Trela (Jun 9, 2009)

No. I look different.

*yawn*

So bored.

chub: I'm giving those people 1 more day. Tomorrow if they dont reply back, you and Horus advance.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

I've got Trela's combo vid playing in the background.

Don't know why...


----------



## Trela (Jun 9, 2009)

Cant wait till I make my new one


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> No. I look different.
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> ...


kay ftw :]


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inorite

Trela = bored?

Trela + brawl + Horus = not bored?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Cant wait till I make my new one


....I can't believe you still think the other one sucks...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where am I in there?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trela+horus+chub+silver = hawtness


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This equation works better^^^^

@silver: u be giving me false info >:O


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since when?

And get on brawl.


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolwut

sense i picked a tyrouge  :'(  

but i forgives when i beat people up in a child's video game


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i c wat u did thar.

You took out the cool people and replaced them with fail people.


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trela :O

silver be dissing you! 

(i edited my post on the other page)


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL burnn


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

Brawl anyone?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

join my room noobs


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

oh kay, lets join chub, silver

cya online


----------



## Trela (Jun 9, 2009)

HEY!

I WANNA DO TEAM BATTLE!

Diarreha Remix Vs. Team Waffle GO!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

Wooo!!!

I liek Waffles!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

Trela, just join Chub's room.


----------



## Trela (Jun 9, 2009)

KKz.

*is coming*


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

join im hosting


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

actually someone else host and set the correct rules


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

wdf dam it what team lol


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

Horus wanted to be red


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

Damn it. I got lag raped.

Stupid FD ledge. Battlefield ftw.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

take items off damit


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

Horus


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

that was lame.

items on all matches lol


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

Lol horus when u kicked me down with zero suit samus..

that was EPIC


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

Me and Trela fail at soccer <_<


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Me and Trela fail at soccer <_<


LOL


----------



## Trela (Jun 9, 2009)

I left since the rules were just GAY.

USE YOUR *censored.3.0*ING EYES AND *censored.3.0*ING READ THE *censored.3.0*ING FRONT PAGE MOTHER *censored.3.0*ERS!

Thank you.

=Trela=


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> I left since the rules were just GAY.
> 
> USE YOUR *censored.3.0*ING EYES AND *censored.3.0*ING READ THE *censored.3.0*ING FRONT PAGE MOTHER *censored.3.0*ERS!
> 
> ...


seriously...

who the hell had items on -.-

NOOBS

have apples please
 :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, I set the rules EXACTLY like in the first post, so not me....

Obviously not Trela.....

Not Chub.....

Hmmmmm, I wonder who had items on????


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> I left since the rules were just GAY.
> 
> USE YOUR *censored.3.0*ING EYES AND *censored.3.0*ING READ THE *censored.3.0*ING FRONT PAGE MOTHER *censored.3.0*ERS!
> 
> ...


. . .

I'm telling Dad you swore.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Well, I set the rules EXACTLY like in the first post, so not me....
> 
> Obviously not Trela.....
> 
> ...


-.-

<big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>HORUSSS!@</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> I left since the rules were just GAY.
> 
> USE YOUR *censored.3.0*ING EYES AND *censored.3.0*ING READ THE *censored.3.0*ING FRONT PAGE MOTHER *censored.3.0*ERS!
> 
> ...


I can only imagine what would have happened to you if this was TTC,


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

lolololololololol

Trela and-*Gets Shot*


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> I left since the rules were just GAY.
> 
> USE YOUR *censored.3.0*ING EYES AND *censored.3.0*ING READ THE *censored.3.0*ING FRONT PAGE MOTHER *censored.3.0*ERS!
> 
> ...


Wait a minute!

You put an "s" on the end of mother *censored.3.0*er.

That means you don't like more than one person.

I feel sorry for you, Chub....


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh its cool horus has his moments..thats all...


Remembers his cheers

*KIRBY KIRBY KIRBY!*


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_bwDYuFjUo&NR=1

Trela can speak! :O


----------



## John102 (Jun 9, 2009)

Horus just waits until you come to him, then he does some unscapable combo that gets you up like 50%, it really annoying, but I found out a way to reverse that.

Horus would you like to brawl me?


----------



## Trela (Jun 9, 2009)

Is that your first time seeing that Silver? D:

Nah. I <3 you all, though yoll do stupid *censored.2.0* sometimes lol.


----------



## John102 (Jun 9, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Is that your first time seeing that Silver? D:
> 
> Nah. I <3 you all, though yoll do stupid *censored.2.0* sometimes lol.


trela you're purple

brawl? 1 on 1.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Is that your first time seeing that Silver? D:
> 
> Nah. I <3 you all, though yoll do stupid *censored.2.0* sometimes lol.


He <3s me most cuz were h-town bros   

so forget ual


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Is that your first time seeing that Silver? D:
> 
> Nah. I <3 you all, though yoll do stupid *censored.2.0* sometimes lol.


WHY THE *censored.3.0* WOULD I WATCH THE NEWS VID WHEN THE COMBO VID IS ALREADY OUT?!?!?!?!?

Also, you used gay items.

Also, you used a gay laugh.

Also, who was the gay Pikachu?


----------



## John102 (Jun 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


his brother?


----------



## Trela (Jun 9, 2009)

John: Cant right now 

Silver: Screw you lol. That Vid is fail and I will probably remove it. I am the Lucario and Azila is the Pika.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> John: Cant right now
> 
> Silver: Screw you lol. That Vid is fail and I will probably remove it. I am the Lucario and Azila is the Pika.


Why don't you remove the old combo vid?

Lol at this comment:

_TheOneGBeast (1 month ago) 
you need mental care if you think trela﻿ is bad..._


----------



## John102 (Jun 9, 2009)

anyone brawl right now?

oh and trela, tell masterfangs to get his self over here.


----------



## Trela (Jun 9, 2009)

Silver: I dont want to remove the old Combo Vid since some people still like it and it shows how Lucario's Metagame got started. And lol, Gbeast made that comment. He's kewl.

John: Haha I'll tell him. Btw, you and him are gonna be fighting my bro and sis around 2-4pm Central Time tomorrow. I forget what the REAL time is, but IK it's tomorrow.

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 9, 2009)

omg, hub is grey...
he beat me in posts. 
i havent been on tbt so much anymore. stupid end of the year tests/projects.


----------



## Trela (Jun 9, 2009)

Lol Mike you've been gone for a while D:

John, Fangs should be getting on here sometime before 4pm Central Time today. It turns out he can do it then, so yoll should get prepared!

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol Mike you've been gone for a while D:
> 
> John, Fangs should be getting on here sometime before 4pm Central Time today. It turns out he can do it then, so yoll should get prepared!
> 
> =Trela=


What's this!  :O


----------



## John102 (Jun 9, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol Mike you've been gone for a while D:
> 
> John, Fangs should be getting on here sometime before 4pm Central Time today. It turns out he can do it then, so yoll should get prepared!
> 
> =Trela=


I want to do a practice match with him, to pick up his style first.

silver brawl?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

Nahh.

I with Walrus and this cool Marth player called Lunar.


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

wtf i didn't have items on >:0

infact silver, i only had items when YOU joined >


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> wtf i didn't have items on >:0
> 
> infact silver, i only had items when YOU joined >


I never have items on.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> wtf i didn't have items on >:0
> 
> infact silver, i only had items when YOU joined >


I know i didnt have items on, cuz at soon as the first match showed items i checked to make sure...

so one of u noobs needs some apples..

 :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

I think trela prolly had items lmao..

his sis playing or something maybe?


----------



## bcb (Jun 9, 2009)

LOL, anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> LOL, anyone wanna brawl?


i would but im about to go eat, so maybe later on today


----------



## bcb (Jun 9, 2009)

:l Anyone wanna brawl NAO?


----------



## Trela (Jun 9, 2009)

KK Fangs and John yoll ready?


----------



## bcb (Jun 9, 2009)

flippin' BORED

I'm getting online and'll hope somebody will join me.


----------



## Trela (Jun 9, 2009)

bcb and Mike, yoll gotta fight Fangs and John in the Tournament.

When would yoll like to do it? They said whenever


----------



## bcb (Jun 9, 2009)

IDK

When's it good for you, Mikey? And I think we should practice first.


----------



## John102 (Jun 9, 2009)

thanks trela, now we shall pwn.


----------



## John102 (Jun 9, 2009)

who's asora and jake?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 9, 2009)

*Yawn*


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Santi is a Toon ]..................................
> 
> :O


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

. . .

wat


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 9, 2009)

You children and your tiers.
Does it matter if Santi uses Toon Link or Mrgaymanwatch is used by Ryudo?
No.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> You children and your tiers.
> Does it matter if Santi uses Toon ]It's not about tiers, stupid.
> 
> Look at my name.
> ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 9, 2009)

Lol, you're that poor cartoon's "master."
Fail


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Lol, you're that poor cartoon's "master."
> Fail


If I had BRawl I'd pwn you right now.
Oh, and Im fixing it some time this summer, so I'll be back by August.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

Toon][quote="xeladude said:
			
		

> Lol, you're that poor cartoon's "master."
> Fail


If I had BRawl I'd pwn you right now.
Oh, and Im fixing it some time this summer, so I'll be back by August. [/quote]w00t w00t


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 9, 2009)

Toon][quote="xeladude said:
			
		

> Lol, you're that poor cartoon's "master."
> Fail


If I had BRawl I'd pwn you right now.
Oh, and Im fixing it some time this summer, so I'll be back by August. [/quote]Dude, what would that prove? That you're good at a game?
FYI, so is everyone else .-.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah.

And it would prove you have no right to diss my name, and wed get over this stupid problem I just made because I got bored. 

Yay for solving things with violence!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 9, 2009)

>.>
I insulted your name in a different way.
You think I'm saying "you suck" but I'm not.
You don't get the joke dude?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> >.>
> I insulted your name in a different way.
> You think I'm saying "you suck" but I'm not.
> You don't get the joke dude?


Oh, I got it.

But let's use violence anyway!


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

Toon][quote="xeladude said:
			
		

> >.>
> I insulted your name in a different way.
> You think I'm saying "you suck" but I'm not.
> You don't get the joke dude?


Oh, I got it.

But let's use violence anyway!
[/quote]LOL


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok, fine D:


----------



## masterfangs (Jun 9, 2009)

Yay for violence!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey you kid, stop supporting violence!


----------



## bcb (Jun 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Hey you kid, stop supporting violence!


Stop yelling at kids that support violence!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Hey you kid, stop supporting violence!


*punches kid*

Yeah, no violence!
*punches again*


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

How about you all shut the FGSFDA up. 8D


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 9, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> How about you all shut the FGSFDA up. 8D


nou


----------



## bcb (Jun 9, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> How about you all shut the FGSFDA up. 8D


Put a sock in it, anyone wanna brawl or somethin'?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> How about you all shut the FGSFDA up. 8D


nou[/quote]Lolno.

_Amerca's Suitehearts!!!_


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 9, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brawl right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2535-3272-6618


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol



coughshpamurcough


----------



## bcb (Jun 9, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A little late in timing. :/


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 9, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dam


----------



## Trela (Jun 10, 2009)

Well, today is the last day for Round 1. The SheShez and Team Awesomeness will be fighting today at 2. What about Team Waffle, New Divide, and Team Start Fox? Have you been able to contact your opponents?

RIGHT after Dj and Kilex fight Team Awesomeness, I'm starting The Quarter Finals for the Winner's Bracket. That round also will go on for 3 days, so you should have plenty of time to finish your match.

Btw, about me not joining anymore Tournaments, I think I still will be. My project for the Lucarios already seems to be going on, for they have stopped complaining and actually started working to bring Lucario back up. I'll have to look more into it, but I probably will be staying for the summer 

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 10, 2009)

Yay


----------



## Horus (Jun 10, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Well, today is the last day for Round 1. The SheShez and Team Awesomeness will be fighting today at 2. What about Team Waffle, New Divide, and Team Start Fox? Have you been able to contact your opponents?
> 
> RIGHT after Dj and Kilex fight Team Awesomeness, I'm starting The Quarter Finals for the Winner's Bracket. That round also will go on for 3 days, so you should have plenty of time to finish your match.
> 
> ...


we have not.

and it turns out i might've had items on yesterday, it was on high but with no items on x_X


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 10, 2009)

Bad Horus....


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Well, today is the last day for Round 1. The SheShez and Team Awesomeness will be fighting today at 2. What about Team Waffle, New Divide, and Team Start Fox? Have you been able to contact your opponents?
> 
> RIGHT after Dj and Kilex fight Team Awesomeness, I'm starting The Quarter Finals for the Winner's Bracket. That round also will go on for 3 days, so you should have plenty of time to finish your match.
> 
> ...


Well, Excuse me Princess.

The team we're fighting hardly comes on. >_>


----------



## Trela (Jun 10, 2009)

Well then that's their fault, Hub. They should've PMed me that they would'nt be able to get on much.

I think Dj and Kilex are gonna do their match in an hour, so after that, we start Quarter Finals :O

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 10, 2009)

I just realised something...

The first character I ever used on wifi was Lucario.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And never at the same time. :/


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 10, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I just realised something...
> 
> The first character I ever used on wifi was Lucario.


Oh Em Gee.
I think I used Snake, or link, maybe Ike.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 10, 2009)

trela still no reply from toad just letting ya know


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

Birfdey Secks.

lolwut


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Birfdey Secks.
> 
> lolwut


See you on August 5. =D

I dunno.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. . .

wat


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2009)

Cooler and IceZtar are never on together.
And Hub,

It's your birthday, SO I KNOW YOU WANT TO RI I I IDE!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Cooler and IceZtar are never on together.
> And Hub,
> 
> It's your birthday, SO I KNOW YOU WANT TO RI I I IDE!


Girl, You know I-I-I-I

Girl, You know I-I-I-I

Lolwut


----------



## John102 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO HUB! STOP PMING ME, I WILL NOT GO OUT WITH YOU!


----------



## Horus (Jun 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be there!

You know.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

o-o


----------



## Trela (Jun 10, 2009)

Ehhh...

Should I advance Kilex and Dj? Kilex is here waiting for Team Awesomeness who were supposed to be here at 2, and Dj is having trouble getting on, due to his Laptop being broke. Iono what to do D:

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Ehhh...
> 
> Should I advance Kilex and Dj? Kilex is here waiting for Team Awesomeness who were supposed to be here at 2, and Dj is having trouble get on, due to his Laptop being broke. Iono what to do D:
> 
> =Trela=


WAIT TRELA

JOIN MY ROOM NOW

Please. FFA. =o


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2009)

Albert, Cooler and Ice are never on at the same time.


----------



## Trela (Jun 10, 2009)

I cant right now, and I hate FFA's...

I guess I'll just advance Kilex and Dj  lemmie edit front page with Round 2.

xela: Well, I dunno what to tell you. Did yoll ever try setting a date?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 10, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> I cant right now, and I hate FFA's...
> 
> I guess I'll just advance Kilex and Dj  lemmie edit front page with Round 2.


Yeah cuz u sux at them.

Even I can beat you in a FFA


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2009)

What's with yoll?
Y'all plocks.
I got the Mewcario text hack ftw.
I'll see f I can.


----------



## Horus (Jun 10, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> I cant right now, and I hate FFA's...
> 
> I guess I'll just advance Kilex and Dj  lemmie edit front page with Round 2.
> 
> xela: Well, I dunno what to tell you. Did yoll ever try setting a date?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

Blah. Trela. The team we're facing isn't on...Again. >_>

Horus, Ryudo, Silver, Trela, bcb SOMEONE JOIN


----------



## Horus (Jun 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Blah. Trela. The team we're facing isn't on...Again. >_>
> 
> Horus, Ryudo, Silver, Trela, bcb SOMEONE JOIN


I can't


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2009)

Of course, not me Hub.
Because you know I can record.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm about to start English work.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 10, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> What's with yoll?
> Y'all plocks.
> I got the Mewcario text hack ftw.
> I'll see f I can.


Where's my Megaman texture hack!?!?!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

FGSFDA


----------



## Trela (Jun 10, 2009)

xela, try setting a date. I can give yoll one more day. Everyone else that has been here I will just advance, for their opponents haven't even responded :I

This is stupid. I told everyone that you should sign up if you know you will absolutely be here for the matches. I even gave everyone an extra 2 days to finish your matches, but I guess that isnt enough. I understand that it's summer, but comon. Dont join if you know you cant make it to the matches or if you dont really wanna play in it...

Let's hope Round 2 is better.

=Trela=


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2009)

I have it Silver, what character is it for again though?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

CAN ANYONE HERE BRAWL? =/


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 10, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> IDK
> 
> When's it good for you, Mikey? And I think we should practice first.


probably tomorrow would be fine. i have a half day.
and we dont really NEED to practice. i mean all there is is randomly attacking. and if youre gonna fall off the edge i attack you w/ MK and you come back up.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 10, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I have it Silver, what character is it for again though?


Ness, silly.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 10, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Well, today is the last day for Round 1. The SheShez and Team Awesomeness will be fighting today at 2. What about Team Waffle, New Divide, and Team Start Fox? Have you been able to contact your opponents?
> 
> RIGHT after Dj and Kilex fight Team Awesomeness, I'm starting The Quarter Finals for the Winner's Bracket. That round also will go on for 3 days, so you should have plenty of time to finish your match.
> 
> ...


Wait what are you guys talking about?


----------



## Trela (Jun 10, 2009)

TLM: You mean the thing about me leaving for a while?

KK. I edited front page with stuff. IF Round 2 starts going bad, I'll give an extra day to everyone in it. We'll see how it goes :I

=Trela=


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 10, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> TLM: You mean the thing about me leaving for a while?
> 
> KK. I edited front page with stuff. IF Round 2 starts going bad, I'll give an extra day to everyone in it. We'll see how it goes :I
> 
> =Trela=


yesh


----------



## Horus (Jun 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> CAN ANYONE HERE BRAWL? =/


I'm just to lazy to go get ready to for family stuff


----------



## Trela (Jun 10, 2009)

TLM: I had an idea for the Lucarios (over at Smashboards), which was creating a website that would show guides and everything for Lucario. None of them did anything and would just complain about how sucky Lucario is. They never thought positive about him. My website was gonan take me all summer to finish, so I would never have time to get on TBT anymore. But, just recently, the Lucarios stopped crying and now are working together to bring Lucario back up again. Because of this, I dont need to make a website anymore. I need to look more into it though, cause I might need to still.

Mike: Lol. I would DEFINATELY get some practice on. Create team combos with each other; practice working together in teams. Some of the other teams here are REALLY good, and without practice, it'll be tough. And I'll tell Fangs about doing it tomorrow 

=Trela=


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm against a different team now :O .


----------



## Trela (Jun 10, 2009)

What do you mean, Ice?

Your still fighting Team Star Fox :O


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 10, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> TLM: I had an idea for the Lucarios (over at Smashboards), which was creating a website that would show guides and everything for Lucario. None of them did anything and would just complain about how sucky Lucario is. They never thought positive about him. My website was gonan take me all summer to finish, so I would never have time to get on TBT anymore. But, just recently, the Lucarios stopped crying and now are working together to bring Lucario back up again. Because of this, I dont need to make a website anymore. I need to look more into it though, cause I might need to still.
> 
> Mike: Lol. I would DEFINATELY get some practice on. Create team combos with each other; practice working together in teams. Some of the other teams here are REALLY good, and without practice, it'll be tough. And I'll tell Fangs about doing it tomorrow
> 
> =Trela=


fine, when bcb goes online, we can practice against cpu's. team attack is on, so not grabbing combos.


----------



## Trela (Jun 10, 2009)

Good xD

Also, you gotta do your match over at TTC in bcb's Tournament. D:


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 10, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Good xD
> 
> Also, you gotta do your match over at TTC in bcb's Tournament. D:


oh yeah. i forgot about that.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 10, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> TLM: I had an idea for the Lucarios (over at Smashboards), which was creating a website that would show guides and everything for Lucario. None of them did anything and would just complain about how sucky Lucario is. They never thought positive about him. My website was gonan take me all summer to finish, so I would never have time to get on TBT anymore. But, just recently, the Lucarios stopped crying and now are working together to bring Lucario back up again. Because of this, I dont need to make a website anymore. I need to look more into it though, cause I might need to still.
> 
> Mike: Lol. I would DEFINATELY get some practice on. Create team combos with each other; practice working together in teams. Some of the other teams here are REALLY good, and without practice, it'll be tough. And I'll tell Fangs about doing it tomorrow
> 
> =Trela=


Well, he dooooes suck...

Tha might get annoying.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 10, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> What do you mean, Ice?
> 
> Your still fighting Team Star Fox :O


Read that wrong sorry XD .
Also I always see Cyber on but I never seem to see Xela on,..


----------



## Trela (Jun 10, 2009)

Mabye you could try finding a new teammate Ice. IF you would like to, you could team with my OTHER brother. And yeah. Cyber does get on more than xela does, but they're both on 

TLM: Lol ino.

=Trela=


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 10, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Mabye you could try finding a new teammate Ice. IF you would like to, you could team with my OTHER brother. And yeah. Cyber does get on more than xela does, but they're both on
> 
> TLM: Lol ino.
> 
> =Trela=


No my team mate is fine its just probably because of our time difference XD .


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 10, 2009)

holy crap, trela! you lost a brawl to this guy named kondi?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Trela (Jun 10, 2009)

Ice: KKz. Find a way to wake up Cooler, and fast! You only got a day left :O

Mike: Lol, no! I beat him 2-0. bcb just made a mistake and I'm pointing it out lol.

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 10, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Ice: KKz. Find a way to wake up Cooler, and fast! You only got a day left :O
> 
> Mike: Lol, no! I beat him 2-0. bcb just made a mistake and I'm pointing it out lol.
> 
> =Trela=


oh, good. i thought the end of the world was coming.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2009)

Lolwut Trela?
I've been busy for the past couple of days, so I'm never on Wi-Fi.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 10, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait Is today the last day because I have to get off because It's 10 pm :O .


----------



## Trela (Jun 10, 2009)

You still have tomorrow Ice.

xela: Wi-Fi? Boi, I'm talkin' bout TBT!


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 10, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> You still have tomorrow Ice.
> 
> xela: Wi-Fi? Boi, I'm talkin' bout TBT!


Oh good :O .
I don't think we'll ever fight XD .
We're always on at different times >_< .


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2009)

I have been active on TBT, I think..
I've been addicted with Ocarina of Time for the past two days, don't overreact D:


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 10, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I have been active on TBT, I think..
> I've been addicted with Ocarina of Time for the past two days, don't overreact D:


Wow, we're like positive and negative.

I was addicted to MM for the past few days.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2009)

Sweet, Alex.
Where you upto?


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 10, 2009)

Toon][quote="xeladude said:
			
		

> I have been active on TBT, I think..
> I've been addicted with Ocarina of Time for the past two days, don't overreact D:


Wow, we're like positive and negative.

I was addicted to MM for the past few days.[/quote]me, too! but now im gonna beat it soon.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 10, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me, too! but now im gonna beat it soon.[/quote]Ive already beat it.

Im trying 2 get the last 3 heart pieces without a guide, and now im just doing anything i like,


In Ikana Canyon I like to do the mini-boss battles.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

Brawl=/=Zelda


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2009)

Shush, Hub.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 10, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Shush, Hub.


Brawl<Zelda


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

Your Mother


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2009)

So true, other Alex.
So true.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 10, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> So true, other Alex.
> So true.




But this is a Brawl topic...

when Trela's here...


But when Im here..
ITS A ZELDA TOPIC! >


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 10, 2009)

Toon][quote="xeladude said:
			
		

> So true, other Alex.
> So true.




But this is a Brawl topic...

when Trela's here...


But when Im here..
ITS A ZELDA TOPIC! >[/quote]OH HELL KNOW.  It's going back to a brawl topic...I should really start playing that game again.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 10, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH HELL KNOW.  It's going back to a brawl topic...I should really start playing that game again.[/quote]Yes sir..



Angry face


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH HELL KNOW.  It's going back to a brawl topic...I should really start playing that game again.[/quote]BDUBS

Wanna brawl then? 8D


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BDUBS

Wanna brawl then? 8D[/quote]I would have to find my brawl code first, and who knows how much effort that will take? D=


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have to find my brawl code first, and who knows how much effort that will take? D=[/quote]Not much, but brawl me first, Hub is cheap.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have to find my brawl code first, and who knows how much effort that will take? D=[/quote]You're right. That's gonna waste 30 seconds off of your life. T-T *Cries*


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right. That's gonna waste 30 seconds off of your life. T-T *Cries*[/quote]30 seconds I could be using to setup TF2.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2009)

But bdubsss D:


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?!

D=


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 10, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> But bdubsss D:


But I can't say no to this:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. . .

Damn it. You're right. >->


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2009)

Ok then, If you brawl with me ONCE, I will let you play TF2 til your brain rots.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 10, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Ok then, If you brawl with me ONCE, I will let you play TF2 til your brain rots.


IT has already rotted.  I'll tell you what, why don't you guys get TF2, and we will all be happy! 


beehdaubs  is a genius


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2009)

Maybe I have it bdubs.

Eziooo  is smarter then bdubs


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 10, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Maybe I have it bdubs.
> 
> xeladude  is smarter then bdubs


Well then, start it up.  Gogogogogogo


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

Damn it. D;

Is it for PC?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Damn it. D;
> 
> Is it for PC?


Oh yup.  I'll play Brawl with you guys I suppose 

Gotta find mah code.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2009)

Get your code, then brawl with me.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Get your code, then brawl with me.


AND MEH!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2009)

You can go next Hub.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 10, 2009)

1- I get brawl back this summa
2- I only need 2 hart peces


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

[quote="Toon]1- I get brawl back this summa
2- I only need 2 hart peces [/quote]w00t w00t


----------



## MygL (Jun 10, 2009)

<big>http://www.myspace.com/mew2king</big>


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> <big>http://www.myspace.com/mew2king</big>


And?...


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 10, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> <big>http://www.myspace.com/mew2king</big>


yays!


----------



## MygL (Jun 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi hub!

Nothing, just wondering if people knew he has a MySpace. Which I think most of you know. ._.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3 the Avavtar


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 10, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never knew. i dont want to stalk brawlers.


----------



## MygL (Jun 10, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lawl, well I didnt stalked him ._. I just found it, by coincidence....


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey Bdubs. You left. ,,/,,


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hey Bdubs. You left. ,,/,,


O rly? ,,\,,


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya rly.

Ryudo. Brawl now?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still doing English. :l


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


,,/,,


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hey Bdubs. You left. ,,/,,


>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NoU
,,\,, o.o ,,/,,


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lulz nou

Now Can Brawl?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 10, 2009)

Lol, m2k lives in NJ? :O


----------



## John102 (Jun 10, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Lol, m2k lives in NJ? :O


It doesn't matter where he lives, the greatest brawl player lives in VA.


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey guys whats up


----------



## MygL (Jun 10, 2009)

Nothing, I hate school, as soon I get out of it, Imma play lotz and lotz of Brawl!


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 10, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Nothing, I hate school, as soon I get out of it, Imma play lotz and lotz of Brawl!


i did this


----------



## Horus (Jun 10, 2009)

i want to fight people D:


----------



## Horus (Jun 10, 2009)

so i herd u liek brawl
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/2hQiFgyYCT4'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/2hQiFgyYCT4' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 10, 2009)

No, I liek MKW.


----------



## MygL (Jun 10, 2009)

No, I liek MOTHER.


----------



## Horus (Jun 10, 2009)

Orly nao

how disappointing


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 10, 2009)

So I herd u liek Zelduh


----------



## Horus (Jun 10, 2009)

[quote="Toon]So I herd u liek Zelduh[/quote]Almost, zamus


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 11, 2009)

I find it ironic that most people here like another game series more than SSB.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 11, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I find it ironic that most people here like another game series more than SSB.


So I herd u liek irony.


Hey, Tre......


----------



## Trela (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello.....

People....

:I

It's so boring at my house. I'm just sitting on the couch all day with nothing to do, just waiting for Saturday for another Tournament to attend 

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 11, 2009)

Brawl Trela?


----------



## Trela (Jun 11, 2009)

My sis is on Animal Crossing D:

Probably in like 30 mins though.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 11, 2009)

Same.
But Im waiting until FRIDAY cuz I getz my xbawkz 36D
But for now im gtting perfect file on LoZ: MM

I deleted the quote becuase I realized it was the wrong one.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 11, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> My sis is on Animal Crossing D:
> 
> Probably in like 30 mins though.


Hahahaha


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 11, 2009)

Woot! half day with nothing to do. :/


----------



## Trela (Jun 11, 2009)

SILVER. MIKE.

Yoll wanna do a FFA with my Lucario friend? We are bored :O


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 11, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> SILVER. MIKE.
> 
> Yoll wanna do a FFA with my Lucario friend? We are bored :O


uh, sure. if it lags, then ill probably leave.


----------



## Trela (Jun 11, 2009)

Lol all right.

Silver, just join my room when your ready.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 11, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol all right.
> 
> Silver, just join my room when your ready.


is silver online on wifi?


----------



## Trela (Jun 11, 2009)

I dunno lol. He wanted to Brawl, so when he sees that I made a room, he'll join it.

KK I'm making room now. Make sure no Items are on!


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 11, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> I dunno lol. He wanted to Brawl, so when he sees that I made a room, he'll join it.
> 
> KK I'm making room now. Make sure no Items are on!


tell me when silver joins and ill go online.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 11, 2009)

wait, i gotta eat lunch. ill join like in 20 min.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 11, 2009)

*joins teh brawl room*


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 11, 2009)

[quote="Toon]*joins teh brawl room*[/quote]you dont even have brawl!  >=o


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 11, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]*joins teh brawl room*


you dont even have brawl!  >=o[/quote]*stab*


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 11, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> SILVER. MIKE.
> 
> Yoll wanna do a FFA with my Lucario friend? We are bored :O


He's not as good as you, is he?

*Silver is scared*


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 11, 2009)

Toon][quote="cornymikey said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]*joins teh brawl room*


you dont even have brawl!  >=o[/quote]*stab*[/quote]*dead* X_X


----------



## Trela (Jun 11, 2009)

He's a good Lucario.

So watch out :O

Mike come!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 11, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> He's a good Lucario.
> 
> So watch out :O
> 
> Mike come!


He can't hes dead.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 11, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> He's a good Lucario.
> 
> So watch out :O
> 
> Mike come!


*revives*
i gotta eat lunch first.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 11, 2009)

LOLOLOL!

I sacrificed my last stock as G&W so Trela would come last.

Also, I won as Ike


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 11, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> LOLOLOL!
> 
> I sacrificed my last stock as G&W so Trela would com last.
> 
> Also, I won as Ike


ok, im going online now.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 11, 2009)

Diddy Kong = Gay


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Diddy Kong = Gay


that could offend some people here silver.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 11, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cough*dj*cough*
well, diddy kong is annoying as butt


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 11, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm playing inbetween matches. I don't think well between matches.

Trela got spiked twice in one match


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you serious?

lol trela's probably ticked off.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 11, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ness was scared of the MKs  :'( 

So he spiked them


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, good ole ness.

hey, you guys have extra room, or is it full?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 11, 2009)

We gots one space left.


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> We gots one space left.


alright, I think Imma join, then me and trela have a training session.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 11, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cos you need training.

Jk


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 11, 2009)

everyone left. :'(
and i think i might stop using classic controller and start using gamecube.


----------



## Trela (Jun 11, 2009)

I left. I'm sorry John, but I thought I was just gonna keep killing myself and just suck in general. My FFA's with Silver and Mike just put me down SOO much. I was getting destroyed like *censored.3.0*! DAMN!

If you recorded those Silver, delete them. I dont want them on Youtube or anything. That would embarrass me lol. I'm never doing an FFA again unless I am 100% sure I will win. Damn Silver lol we doing a one on one later!

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 11, 2009)

I only ever record when I'm asked to. Otherwise, I just play.

You kept getting edge hogged. Mostly by me 

When you lose to my Jigglypuff, something is SERIOUSLY wrong.


----------



## Horus (Jun 11, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> I left. I'm sorry John, but I thought I was just gonna keep killing myself and just suck in general. My FFA's with Silver and Mike just put me down SOO much. I was getting destroyed like *censored.3.0*! DAMN!
> 
> If you recorded those Silver, delete them. I dont want them on Youtube or anything. That would embarrass me lol. I'm never doing an FFA again unless I am 100% sure I will win. Damn Silver lol we doing a one on one later!
> 
> =Trela=


D:


play me? 

it'll make you feel better


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> I left. I'm sorry John, but I thought I was just gonna keep killing myself and just suck in general. My FFA's with Silver and Mike just put me down SOO much. I was getting destroyed like *censored.3.0*! DAMN!
> 
> If you recorded those Silver, delete them. I dont want them on Youtube or anything. That would embarrass me lol. I'm never doing an FFA again unless I am 100% sure I will win. Damn Silver lol we doing a one on one later!
> 
> =Trela=


nah, I was the one who was sucking, my fingers just felt, well, unresponsive when I was playing.......I dunno.


----------



## Trela (Jun 11, 2009)

John: I felt the same way D:

Horus: ARE YOU SCREWING WITH ME OR SOMETHING!? I'LL GET MY ASS KICKED! I CANT PLAY RIGHT NOW!

Silver: Ok, phew! Some people I know record it secretly  thanks for not doing that.

And holy crap. There's something wrong with me right now. I have to redo a match in bcb's Tournament, and I'll probably lose. If that happens.....*gulp*....I'm screwed....

=Trela=


----------



## Horus (Jun 11, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> John: I felt the same way D:
> 
> Horus: ARE YOU SCREWING WITH ME OR SOMETHING!? I'LL GET MY ASS KICKED! I CANT PLAY RIGHT NOW!
> 
> ...


D:


r u *censored.2.0*ting me >_>


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, have fun


----------



## Trela (Jun 11, 2009)

Horus: Right now, everyone can beat me. This is one of those days that I just suck and cant play at all. Mabye tonight or tomorrow my skill will come back...

In LOYA, I thought I was gonna lose, but magically I didnt. It's always in bcb's Tournaments that I cant play that good. My worst players that I have fought against are bcb, Mike, and Cofee or Zay. I used to lose to Zay LOONNNGG ago, so I dunno how good he is now, and Cofee is long gone. bcb's Wario gets close to beating me, and Mike is just Mike lol I dunno why I cant deal with Mike like I do others D:

So, in short, I'll lose bcb's Tournament. Yoll can secretly watch me die out over at TTC 

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 11, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus: Right now, everyone can beat me. This is one of those days that I just suck and cant play at all. Mabye tonight or tomorrow my skill will come back...
> 
> In LOYA, I thought I was gonna lose, but magically I didnt. It's always in bcb's Tournaments that I cant play that good. My worst players that I have fought against are bcb, Mike, and Cofee or Zay. I used to lose to Zay LOONNNGG ago, so I dunno how good he is now, and Cofee is long gone. bcb's Wario gets close to beating me, and Mike is just Mike lol I dunno why I cant deal with Mike like I do others D:
> 
> ...


So I've never played uber crap Trela.

Great...


----------



## Horus (Jun 11, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus: Right now, everyone can beat me. This is one of those days that I just suck and cant play at all. Mabye tonight or tomorrow my skill will come back...
> 
> In LOYA, I thought I was gonna lose, but magically I didnt. It's always in bcb's Tournaments that I cant play that good. My worst players that I have fought against are bcb, Mike, and Cofee or Zay. I used to lose to Zay LOONNNGG ago, so I dunno how good he is now, and Cofee is long gone. bcb's Wario gets close to beating me, and Mike is just Mike lol I dunno why I cant deal with Mike like I do others D:
> 
> ...


I'll use ness D:


----------



## Trela (Jun 11, 2009)

Lol I gotta try to keep a postive attitude before I go all emo again...

And CRAP. Yoll need to start your Round 2 matches!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 11, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol I gotta try to keep a postive attitude before I go all emo again...
> 
> And CRAP. Yoll need to start your Round 2 matches!


NOES!!!

Don't go emo over wifi!!!


----------



## Horus (Jun 11, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol I gotta try to keep a postive attitude before I go all emo again...
> 
> And CRAP. Yoll need to start your Round 2 matches!


Does you want hug?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 11, 2009)

If you go emo over losing on wifi I will lose all respect for you...


----------



## Trela (Jun 11, 2009)

Horus: Yeah....

Silver: MAN *censored.3.0* YOU lol.

Well, now I'm bored...


----------



## Horus (Jun 11, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus: Yeah....
> 
> Silver: MAN *censored.3.0* YOU lol.
> 
> Well, now I'm bored...


*Virtual Hug*

and does DJ even come on now?


I still want to fight you :0
good or not


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 11, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus: Yeah....
> 
> Silver: MAN *censored.3.0* YOU lol.
> 
> Well, now I'm bored...


 :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 11, 2009)

HEY GUIEZ LES HAV A FRE 4 ALL WIT DA ITEmZ ON KAYY ND I BROUT MAH WI MOTEZZ!!!


----------



## Trela (Jun 11, 2009)

Horus: <3 the hug. Dj hasnt been on that much lately, and NO. I'm done with Brawl for the day, but mabye tonight I can.

Silver. Im sowwy. And lol, I dont go emo over Wi-Fi. Now, when I get last place in a RL Tournament for no apparent reason and lose to noobs is when I go emo. Though I come back the next week and destroy like everyone lol.

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 11, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus: <3 the hug. Dj hasnt been on that much lately, and NO. I'm done with Brawl for the day, but mabye tonight I can.
> 
> Silver. Im sowwy. And lol, I dont go emo over Wi-Fi. Now, when I get last place in a RL Tournament for no apparent reason and lose to noobs is when I go emo. Though I come back the next week and destroy like everyone lol.
> 
> =Trela=


Just.....don't go emo.

Lucario ftw!


----------



## Horus (Jun 11, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus: <3 the hug. Dj hasnt been on that much lately, and NO. I'm done with Brawl for the day, but mabye tonight I can.
> 
> Silver. Im sowwy. And lol, I dont go emo over Wi-Fi. Now, when I get last place in a RL Tournament for no apparent reason and lose to noobs is when I go emo. Though I come back the next week and destroy like everyone lol.
> 
> =Trela=




hopefully he'll actually get on -.-

and i want to brawlz u


----------



## Trela (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm done for the day.....

T_T


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 11, 2009)

Trela needs to rest  :yes:


----------



## Horus (Jun 11, 2009)

what a noob


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 11, 2009)

No u.


----------



## Horus (Jun 11, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> No u.


Nou >:0


----------



## bcb (Jun 11, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any other day. Seriously. Why today?

I just can't.

No practice, Little time open after 5:00. I have a final for Espanol tomorrow that I need to study.

Tomorrow (Friday) would be WAY better for me.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 11, 2009)

LULZ

BASIC BRAWL IS WIN!!!

LOL

We had a Kirby Snake Battle xD


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 11, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, tomorrow. be there!


----------



## djman900 (Jun 11, 2009)

aww i might not b able to be in LOYA :'(


----------



## Horus (Jun 11, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> aww i might not b able to be in LOYA :'(


It turns out that tournament ended a century ago mah boi.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 11, 2009)

Yey, I got my set down.

Mainz: Ganondorf, Lucas, Lucario,Olimar, that's all for nowz.

Traineez: Donkey Kong, Marth, Ikeee, Pogeymonz Trainer, Mario, Some otherz.

People I fail at: Jiggz,Diddy, Zelda, Bowser, some otherz


----------



## Horus (Jun 11, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Yey, I got my set down.
> 
> Mainz: Ganondorf, Lucas, Lucario,Olimar, that's all for nowz.
> 
> ...


Your Ganon, Marth, PT, and Mario scare me


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 11, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolwhy? Cause when I PO'ed, I can practically destroy you? =p

OH AND I KNOW SOME GOOD SNAKE COMBOS!


----------



## djman900 (Jun 11, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u srius?


----------



## Horus (Jun 11, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLno

Your starting to kill the characters I suck with (Ganon, CF, Ness, ECT) 

but I used my Ike and 3 stock'd you


----------



## Horus (Jun 11, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, this is ConfusioN a Team tournament, the last tournament called LOYA you got killed my Trela and came in second


----------



## djman900 (Jun 11, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i meant 2 say confusion


----------



## Horus (Jun 11, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then you should've said that


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 11, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

Wait wat


----------



## Horus (Jun 11, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You suck.

That's the point.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 11, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Face sucks.

I can beat you 50% of the time, Whorus.


----------



## Horus (Jun 11, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When was this? when you beat my Captain Falcon with your smash spam or when i SDed twice with my Falco and ended the game?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 11, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0* you. I don't spam, ass.

And it's your fault if you SD. >.>


----------



## Horus (Jun 11, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when you killed me with Ganon, you used 3 Fsmashes in a row = SPAM!!!!

you didn't do *censored.2.0* to me when i was Falco, and i got caught under the Pokemon stadium, which is my fault but doesn't prove you have skill

every time i fight you, i usually win every game except maybe one from a SD. i do admit your getting good and actually learning stuff but you still spam smashes


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 11, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nou

I was talking about in general, Horus.


Well, Everybody spams a little. >.>


----------



## Horus (Jun 11, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in general you beat me around 10% at the most not 50% >

Projectile spam = fine w/e (usually for going into combos or something)
Smash spam = wtf (just because it does around 16-20 damage each time you hit them so if you spam it, it gets really ********. you have 20 other moves you can use [Arials, Specials, Tilts, and Grabs] which you don't even use, Smashes are used for FINISHING your opponent)

spam = 3 moves/combos or more in a row

my general thinking about spamming


----------



## MygL (Jun 11, 2009)

Guys guys, stop fighting for my love

There's alot MygL for everyone!


----------



## Trela (Jun 11, 2009)

Hub and Horus: I told everyone that if another ******** argument started they would be kicked out of the Tournament. I'll think about it...

bcb: That's fine. As long as it gets done xO

Hey guys, tomorrow I'm gonna show my friend Slido to this Forum. He's the Lucario guy I was talking about later today. He's still getting used to Online play, so Imma ask him if he would like to join the Forum. He wanted me to introduce him to yoll 

IF he joins, make sure not to annoy him or anything. Dont make him think that this place is full of noobs or anything lol.

=Trela=


----------



## Horus (Jun 11, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub and Horus: I told everyone that if another ******** argument started they would be kicked out of the Tournament. I'll think about it...
> 
> bcb: That's fine. As long as it gets done xO
> 
> ...


I'm screwed x_x

i think this is like the 4th time


----------



## Trela (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes. Yes it is.

Also, I've noticed something. HUB IS IN ALL THE ARGUMENTS. Why is that Hub? As long as Hub (and you Horus) apoligize for arguing, yoll can stay in. I hate it when yoll act like Zays...

Btw Horus, you and chub gotta fight Team Awesomeness, so you should be getting a PM from one of their players.

=Trela=


----------



## Horus (Jun 11, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Yes. Yes it is.
> 
> Also, I've noticed something. HUB IS IN ALL THE ARGUMENTS. Why is that Hub? As long as Hub (and you Horus) apoligize for arguing, yoll can stay in. I hate it when yoll act like Zays...
> 
> ...


I'm sorry D: <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>i have a reputation to uphold!</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>_<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>more random crap to make this look like a smileylol</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>

hmm never heard of them, but I'll be waiting for it


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 11, 2009)

Omg, married couple posts. o:
*coughMKW>>>SSBBcough*


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 11, 2009)

still no sign of cooler yet trela.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 11, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Yes. Yes it is.
> 
> Also, I've noticed something. HUB IS IN ALL THE ARGUMENTS. Why is that Hub? As long as Hub (and you Horus) apoligize for arguing, yoll can stay in. I hate it when yoll act like Zays...
> 
> ...


i cant do my match til monday trela will that be a problem?


----------



## Trela (Jun 11, 2009)

Ehh...mabye chub. What time Monday?

Cyber: Guys, I'm just gonna go ahead and advance yoll. Me and Silver (or at least just me lol) are tired of wating. This match will take another week to finish, and I dont have time for that. Do you and xela wanna try the match tomorrow with me and Silver?

=Trela=


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 11, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Ehh...mabye chub. What time Monday?
> 
> Cyber: Guys, I'm just gonna go ahead and advance yoll. Me and Silver (or at least just me lol) are tired of wating. This match will take another week to finish, and I dont have time for that. Do you and xela wanna try the match tomorrow with me and Silver?
> 
> =Trela=


sure trela tomorrow


----------



## bcb (Jun 12, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub and Horus: I told everyone that if another ******** argument started they would be kicked out of the Tournament. I'll think about it...
> 
> bcb: That's fine. As long as it gets done xO
> 
> ...


But... This place _is_ full of noobs.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 12, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a point there.

And Slido is not better than me, so I am safe.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 12, 2009)

Brawl Horus?


----------



## Horus (Jun 12, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Brawl Horus?


Stop reading my mind D:

Okay, I'll get on


----------



## Trela (Jun 12, 2009)

Silver: Lol Slido HATES FFAs (I think), just like I do. He does much better with 1on1s (and probably 2on2s). He gets REALLY close when he fights my Lucario, and it's closer than Cofee gets (which is pretty close lol). Something I wouldn't do with him is brag. Yoll seem to be really big braggers, and that's just rude sometimes. Btw Silver, we need to do our match with Cyber and xela :O

I'll play Brawl later guys. I think my skill came back a little, but just in case, I'm NOT doing FFAs with anyone. If I'm Brawling with someone, unless it's a team battle, I'm not letting anyone in the room. Gay FFAs lol.

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 12, 2009)

Shuddup. You know I'm crap compared to you. I know I'm crap compared to you. Bragging helps with self confidence


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 12, 2009)

Join us is our FFA Hub!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 12, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Join us is our FFA Hub!


Pop it, Lock it, Polka-Dot it, Country-fy it.


Sure, Why not?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 12, 2009)

Join already!


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 12, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Ehh...mabye chub. What time Monday?
> 
> Cyber: Guys, I'm just gonna go ahead and advance yoll. Me and Silver (or at least just me lol) are tired of wating. This match will take another week to finish, and I dont have time for that. Do you and xela wanna try the match tomorrow with me and Silver?
> 
> =Trela=


In the evening probably anytime after 3 pm


----------



## Horus (Jun 12, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noob doesn't know what a taunt party is >:O


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 12, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OHHHH

=P


----------



## Horus (Jun 12, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and are you getting trained? your getting too good D:


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 12, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolno


I brawl with...

"People"

everyday.

And I learn more moves plz.


My DK is good. ;3


----------



## Horus (Jun 12, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is D:

where the *censored.3.0* is RZA


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 12, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Shrugs*

I saw him at the AiB social chat the other day.

Come? ;D


----------



## Horus (Jun 12, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come where?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 12, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Social Chat


----------



## Horus (Jun 12, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noe


----------



## bcb (Jun 12, 2009)

Sighz...


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 12, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Sighz...


YOU GOT RAPED BOI


----------



## Horus (Jun 12, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Sighz...


wut nao

that means tell me why you sighed shtoopud


----------



## MygL (Jun 12, 2009)

<big>*3 Awesome news!!!*</big>

1. A friend lend me his GC Controller for a week! 

2. I'm getting out of school after next weekend!

3. Censored I think


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 12, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> <big>*3 Awesome news!!!*</big>
> 
> 1. A friend lend me his GC Controller for a week!
> 
> ...


I hope you get raped by Horus.
\
;D


----------



## John102 (Jun 12, 2009)

well, I can tell I'm getting better, Trela doesn't rape me as bad aas he used to. I thank Vista's Youtube videos.


----------



## Horus (Jun 12, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> <big>*3 Awesome news!!!*</big>
> 
> 1. A friend lend me his GC Controller for a week!
> 
> ...


<big>*BETTER NEWS!!!*</big>

1. Already have a GC Controller

2. I've been on my summer break for 2 weeks now

3. I'm raping you with my words


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 12, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AH BOOPZ UR NOEZ

BOOPZ


----------



## Horus (Jun 12, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MygL (Jun 12, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aha this is interwebz you can't rape me with a sword! ...................

Wait what am I doing here, I'm gonna go play Brawl NOW


----------



## Horus (Jun 12, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can join you?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 12, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOME


----------



## Horus (Jun 12, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i c wut u did thar

u put no and me together and made a gnome


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 12, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol

u r liek s0 vary smrt h0rus person giez


----------



## bcb (Jun 12, 2009)

Sighz... Againz...


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 12, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Sighz... Againz...


Shut the hell up


----------



## MygL (Jun 12, 2009)

LOL, its so hard to use it nao, I can't.

Ugh...


----------



## bcb (Jun 12, 2009)

Me will sighz again.

sighz


----------



## John102 (Jun 12, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Me will sighz again.
> 
> sighz


wanna brawl?


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 12, 2009)

bcb, we gots to practice! 
sorry i wasnt here, i was, you know, doing stuff...


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 12, 2009)

omg, bcb, you stopped being active right before i posted.


----------



## bcb (Jun 12, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> omg, bcb, you stopped being active right before i posted.


?

Well, who are we supposed to face? 

I'may wanna practice.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 12, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


john and some other guy


----------



## bcb (Jun 12, 2009)

Okay... Sigh... John is at the bottom of the internet list. :/


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 12, 2009)

Trela, I get 86420 brawling with you.


----------



## bcb (Jun 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Trela, I get 86420 brawling with you.


Dollars? Cents? Yen? Ducks?


----------



## Trela (Jun 12, 2009)

xela, we gotta do our team match Sunday. I wont be here Saturday, for I have another Tournament. Make sure to tell Cyber that we gotta do it Sunday, and remember to be here! I hope I do lol.

Mike and bcb, yoll are fighting Fangs and John. You need to PM one of them and set a time before Monday (which is when the Semi-Finals start).

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

. . .

wat

Lol@Failingtourney.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> . . .
> 
> wat
> 
> Lol@Failingtourney.


Your combos are fail.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0* off










They're good and you know it.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No they fail.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AH BOOPZ YOUR BRAWL



















BOOPZ


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 13, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol  :veryhappy:


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AH BOOPZ MIKEYS NOEZ


















BOOPZ


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 13, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHHHH my nose! *asplodes*


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 13, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds fun. :yay:


----------



## Horus (Jun 13, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bastards stealing ah boopz ur noez from me


----------



## bcb (Jun 13, 2009)

BOOPZ.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

I watched M2k vs Ally today.

*censored.3.0*ing epic.


----------



## bcb (Jun 13, 2009)

Meh... Old news.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

Still epic....


----------



## bcb (Jun 13, 2009)

Still bored.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Still bored.


AH BOOPZ UR NOEZ bcb





















BOOPZ


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 13, 2009)

B-C-B! practice?


----------



## bcb (Jun 13, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> b-c-b! practice?


Oh em geez. YESH.

And fix'd.


----------



## Horus (Jun 13, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Still epic....


no this
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Yx5a8v5Lwfc&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Yx5a8v5Lwfc&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/WD2Cqmd_sH8'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/WD2Cqmd_sH8' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WD2Cqmd_sH8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yx5a8v5Lwfc&feature=related


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 13, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, now?


----------



## Horus (Jun 13, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i help?


----------



## bcb (Jun 13, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmm hmm. Anyone else wanna team against us?


----------



## Horus (Jun 13, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*raises hand*


----------



## bcb (Jun 13, 2009)

And...?


----------



## Horus (Jun 13, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> And...?


coughsilverhubsomebodycool?cough


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 13, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> And...?


i guess the computer will team with horus. >=)


----------



## Horus (Jun 13, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:


----------



## bcb (Jun 13, 2009)

K I'll make room. We should be blue... Or green. Or red.


----------



## Horus (Jun 13, 2009)

be on in a sec


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those r fail


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 13, 2009)

wait! silvers posting! 

Edit: nvm


----------



## bcb (Jun 13, 2009)

Silver joined me.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 13, 2009)

bcb, tell me when game is made


----------



## bcb (Jun 13, 2009)

I made room. I wanna be blue or green. (I dun liek red.)


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

Fine, I'll be red.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 13, 2009)

i be cool evil blue MK


----------



## bcb (Jun 13, 2009)

Mikey, join. o_o


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 13, 2009)

dammit, end contest!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

YOU FREAKIN FALCON PUNCHED ME!!!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

FOR GAWD'S SAKE STOP FALCON PUNCHING ME!!!!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 13, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> YOU FREAKIN FALCON PUNCHED ME!!!


Lolownd.

FALCAWNNNN...... PAWNCCHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey guys...


LET'S FUGGIN DO OUR MATCHES NOW INSTEAD OF FUN PLAY.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 13, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hey guys...
> 
> 
> LET'S FUGGIN DO OUR MATCHES NOW INSTEAD OF FUN PLAY.


NO U!!!! :v


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

Who choose the ******** Metroid stage?...

And Horus doesn't even realise THAT I'M ON HIS TEAM!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Who choose the ******** Metroid stage?...
> 
> And Horus doesn't even realise THAT I'M ON HIS TEAM!


I lol'd.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He went to spike me, missed, then SDed  <_<


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 13, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same.

Now thsn...

(_-7|=() |\/|/-\|-| |-|()|_|53


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, not that.

You spelt "Realize" wrong. Lulz


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 13, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hes trying to keeel you.


----------



## bcb (Jun 13, 2009)

Want... whant... whannnnnt.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes?


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 13, 2009)

bcb and I so owned you that time, silver and horus.


----------



## bcb (Jun 13, 2009)

Mostly you that second time. Lawl.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> bcb and I so owned you that time, silver and horus.


Horus is a TERRIBLE teammate. He attacked me on purpose multiple times and even tried to spike me  >_<


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SILVARR BRAWL?


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 13, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i bet silver's answer will be no..


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doing English homework.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 13, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha, he must have a grudge on you.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U iz rite.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


itz cuz i iz bettah than him!


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 13, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. horus is jealous! oh snap!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

O_O 

My level 9 CPU Link know how to SHFF.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 13, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> O_O
> 
> My level 9 CPU ]
> Oh-emm-gee! thats pretty wierd tho.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

Anyone join my room.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 13, 2009)

Stupid computers wombo combo'd me last night.
I lost my spirit now D:


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

Ryudo.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 13, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Ryudo.


(_-']['|=() |\/|/-\|-| /\/\!/\/c|


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GTF0 MAH MIND

NOU

Brawl?


----------



## bcb (Jun 13, 2009)

Aww... My level 9 Wario is insanely hard. It almost 2 stocked me when I play as Falcon against it.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Aww... My level 9 Wario is insanely hard. It almost 2 stocked me when I play as Falcon against it.


What does it mean when you "3 stock'd" someone?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 13, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


|\/|/-\`/|3[-
! /-\|\/| /\/()7 |23/-\|_|_`/ !|\| ']['|-|3 /\/\()()c|


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe.

I am not really in the mood.

C'mon Ryudo. =(

Btw, The chat no works.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 13, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(/-//-\'][' ?
`/()|_| |\/|3/-\|\| |3|_||\||\|3|-| (|-|/-\7 ?
!7 !5 \/\/()|2|<!|\|(_- |=!|\|3


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Bunneh chat no work


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 13, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


`/35 !7 c|()35
(|_!(|< |_()(_- !|\| ()/\/ ']['()|> |2!(_-|-|7


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

Wat


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 13, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it does
Click log in on top right

It's on the top right corner of the chatbox. ._.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH I GET IT.

Go back to the chat now. ;D


----------



## Horus (Jun 13, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lololololololol

the lulz have possessed me


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 13, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O rly?
Hub as well, almost got himself banned from the Bunneh clan chat. xD


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WELL DUH

I love trolling those sites


----------



## Horus (Jun 13, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya rly >


----------



## Trela (Jun 14, 2009)

Ok. I'm back from my Tournament  I see that almost ALL of the posts after I left are spam...

Anyways, were any matches done? If not many matches get done today, I'll add another day for everyone. Hub and Ryudo, did Piranha ever PM one of you? If not, you need to PM her. Silver, we need to fight xela and Cyber today. Did they mention anything about a time? bcb and Mike, did yoll fight Fangs and John yet? Lets try to get stuff done people!

Btw, this coming up Friday, I'll be gone for probably 3 days. I'm going to a Tournament 3 hours away from my house, Final Smash 6. It's gonna be awesome. Also, if anyone would like to hear my Tournament story from yesterday, just ask me lol.

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 14, 2009)

We can't right now.

TOO MUCH SPAM XDDD


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 14, 2009)

Let's hear this story.

I'm in a taunt party, so I have time.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 14, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Ok. I'm back from my Tournament  I see that almost ALL of the posts after I left are spam...
> 
> Anyways, were any matches done? If not many matches get done today, I'll add another day for everyone. Hub and Ryudo, did Piranha ever PM one of you? If not, you need to PM her. Silver, we need to fight xela and Cyber today. Did they mention anything about a time? bcb and Mike, did yoll fight Fangs and John yet? Lets try to get stuff done people!
> 
> ...


no we did not. all four of us are never online at the same time. :/


----------



## masterfangs (Jun 14, 2009)

Today doesn't really work well for John or me. So does Monday work?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 14, 2009)

Aww crap. I got disconnected from my taunt party :'(


----------



## Trela (Jun 14, 2009)

Fangs: Yeah, yoll can do it Monday. That's the last day though.

Silver: Lol I'll tell you about it later. I got 7th place out of like 40 something people; THATS AWESOME. I didnt think that would happen. D:

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 14, 2009)

I finally got round to watching M2K vs Ally. 

FREAKIN EPIC!!!


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 14, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Fangs: Yeah, yoll can do it Monday. That's the last day though.
> 
> Silver: Lol I'll tell you about it later. I got 7th place out of like 40 something people; THATS AWESOME. I didnt think that would happen. D:
> 
> =Trela=


thats cuz you pwn too much.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 14, 2009)

Ahh....
I need more affection than you know [Reversed]
[Chorus]
In you and I,
There's a new land,
Angels in flight
I need more affection than you know [Reversed]
My Sanctuary,
My Sanctuary, yeah
Where fears and lies melt away...
Music will tie
I need more affection than you know [Reversed]
What's left of me,
What's left of me now...

I watch you
fast asleep,
All I fear
Means nothing...

[Chorus]
In you and I,
There's a new land,
Angels in flight

I need more affection than you know [Reversed]
My Sanctuary,
My Sanctuary, yeah
Where fears and lies melt away...
Music will tie

I need more affection than you know [Reversed]
What's left of me,
What's left of me

So many ups and downs [Reversed]
My heart's a battleground
I need true emotions [Reversed]
But,
I need more affection than you know [Reversed]
I need true emotions [Reversed]

You show me how to see,
That nothing is whole
and nothing is broken...
[Chorus]

In you and I,
There's a new land,
Angels in flight
I need more affection than you know [Reversed]
My Sanctuary,
My Sanctuary, yeah
Where fears and lies melt away...
Music will tie
I need more affection than you know [Reversed]
What's left of me,
What's left of me now...

Ooh...
My fears...
My lies...
Melt away...
I... I need more affection than you know [Reversed]

<3

Brawl?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 14, 2009)

I'll Brawl.

On a side note: Trela pwns everyone that isn't Lain, Cazco, Ally or M2K.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 14, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I'll Brawl.
> 
> On a side note: Trela pwns everyone that isn't Lain, Cazco, Ally or M2K.


I'll host?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 14, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K.

Now get online.


----------



## Trela (Jun 14, 2009)

I'll get on Brawl later. Hub, stop singing KH2 crap lol.

I need to play Lain again, but I dont think he's allowed to our Texas Tournaments anymore. I have NO idea who Cazco is, and I wanna rematch M2K. I dont think he's coming to Texas anymore though 

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh wait, it's Cazcom. I KNEW THAT!!!.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULlJiVc2E7A


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 14, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> I'll get on Brawl later. Hub, stop singing KH2 crap lol.
> 
> I need to play Lain again, but I dont think he's allowed to our Texas Tournaments anymore. I have NO idea who Cazco is, and I wanna rematch M2K. I dont think he's coming to Texas anymore though
> 
> =Trela=


And what about Ally?

And no.  KH2 is not crap. YOU'RE the crap. Never mess with KH2.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 14, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never mess with Trela or he will Falcon Pawnch you.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 14, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Screw that. NOONE, Not even Trela, Messed with KH2. I'll kick your ass. >.>


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 14, 2009)

Just get on wifi....


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 14, 2009)

damn, i wanna brawl.  D:


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 14, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> damn, i wanna brawl.  D:


me and you then

let me finish with my textures though


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 14, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright, then. i wanna texture! any cool MK texture will do.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 14, 2009)

Where's my Megaman texture?!?!?!?!

Also, Hub fails at Ness.


----------



## Trela (Jun 14, 2009)

xela and Cyber are both on?



Let's do the match guys!

Hub: I love KH bro. I cannot wait for the DS version in September! Oh, and Ally? He was gonna come to one of our Tournaments here in Texas in April, but he wasnt able to. Ninjalink was wanting to also, but he told me he didnt have enough money 

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 14, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Where's my Megaman texture?!?!?!?!
> 
> Also, Hub fails at Ness.


Lulz


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 14, 2009)

silver, hub, lemme join for a FFA since xeladude has to do match. :/
if it lags a lot, ill leave


----------



## Trela (Jun 14, 2009)

Well, I dunno if they wanna do it now. They are both on right now, so it would be smart to do it now.

Would you like to do the match with Silver and me, Cyber and xela?

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 14, 2009)

DK raped.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 14, 2009)

omg, anyone brawl? ill brawl anyone!
if not, ill go on AiB


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 14, 2009)

Let's do this!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 14, 2009)

Anyone join our room!

Horus. JOIN!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 14, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> DK raped.


YOU'RE BRBING MADE ME LOSE CONCENTRATION!!!


----------



## Horus (Jun 14, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Anyone join our room!
> 
> Horus. JOIN!


wut, fien


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 14, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Anyone join our room!
> 
> Horus. JOIN!


bassturd, didnt mention me!  
but im gonna join. if it lags, ill leave, so dont worry.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 14, 2009)

anyone brawl?


----------



## Muse (Jun 14, 2009)

Anyone up for 1Vs1? :3


Edit:

FC code is: 1419-1147-6112


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 14, 2009)

TRELA, FOR THE LAST TIME, I CANNOT BRAWL WITH YOU
I GET ERROR CODE 86420
I AM NEVER ABLE TO RESOLVE THIS FFS


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 14, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> TRELA, FOR THE LAST TIME, I CANNOT BRAWL WITH YOU
> I GET ERROR CODE 86420
> I AM NEVER ABLE TO RESOLVE THIS FFS


Can I?

I wanna see Megaman Ness


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 14, 2009)

i wanna brawl....


----------



## Trela (Jun 14, 2009)

I do remember it messing up, xela, but we gotta try. If you dont want to, then me and Silver advance (unless Cyber finds someone quickly or just teams with a Lvl 9 CPU).

Also, I'll tell my story about yesterdays Tournament later tonight. I gotta do stuff right now :O

=Trela=


----------



## Horus (Jun 14, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> I do remember it messing up, xela, but we gotta try. If you dont want to, then me and Silver advance (unless Cyber finds someone quickly or just teams with a Lvl 9 CPU).
> 
> Also, I'll tell my story about yesterdays Tournament later tonight. I gotta do stuff right now :O
> 
> =Trela=


I'll be Xela's replacement 

just because


----------



## John102 (Jun 14, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> I do remember it messing up, xela, but we gotta try. If you dont want to, then me and Silver advance (unless Cyber finds someone quickly or just teams with a Lvl 9 CPU).
> 
> Also, I'll tell my story about yesterdays Tournament later tonight. I gotta do stuff right now :O
> 
> =Trela=


I WANNA HEAR A STORY!


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 14, 2009)

Team awesomeness dies tomorrow..

Get ready to get stuffed with waffles


----------



## Horus (Jun 14, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Team awesomeness dies tomorrow..
> 
> Get ready to get stuffed with waffles


yah

i iz da bomb u know


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 14, 2009)

\/\/|-|`/ `/()|_| (_-()']['7/-\ |_!3 \/\//\|_|2|_|5 ?

Night to all brawlers. :yay:


----------



## Horus (Jun 14, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> \/\/|-|`/ `/()|_| (_-()']['7/-\ |_!3 \/\//\|_|2|_|5 ?
> 
> Night to all brawlers. :yay:


why you something walrus

error D:


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 14, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


|=()|2 |\/|3 ']['() |</\/()\/\/ /\|\|c| `/()|_| 7() (_-|_|355 :3
Yay for leet, extremely simple yet horribly confusing if not properly educated.


----------



## Horus (Jun 14, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh *censored.3.0* you hobo >:l


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 14, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


|_/\|_|(_-|-| |\/|`/ /-\55 ()|=|= 
Google it, there's a wiki on it.


----------



## Horus (Jun 14, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orly nao


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 14, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


|2()|_|_!/\/(_- ()|\| ']['/-/3 |=|_()()|2 |_/-\|_|(_-!|\|(_- !!!

Google leet, lmfao. xDDDD


----------



## Horus (Jun 14, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then tell me that >:O


----------



## John102 (Jun 14, 2009)

inb4trelatellsyoutostopspamming.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 14, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was implied. xDDD

57|=|_| _|()/-/|\| !


----------



## Horus (Jun 14, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'M A FREAKIN WALRUS WHAT DO YOU EXPECT


----------



## John102 (Jun 14, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's horus, remember that now.


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 14, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


horus if your xelas replacement that means your my partner. 
:huh:


----------



## Horus (Jun 14, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i realized that


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 14, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


\/\/']['|=/-//\>< ???
Is that so? =r

\/\/|-|/-\7 !5 ']['/-/15 ?
7|23|_/\ |\|() |>()57 ?
:/


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 14, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur okay with that????


----------



## Horus (Jun 14, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah shur


----------



## MygL (Jun 14, 2009)

FOW nao

>


----------



## Horus (Jun 14, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> FOW nao
> 
> >


----------



## Horus (Jun 15, 2009)

FOW KILLED M2K :O


----------



## MygL (Jun 15, 2009)

YESZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horus (Jun 15, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> YESZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


SHOW ME YA MOVEZ


----------



## MygL (Jun 15, 2009)

SEXY PK THUNDAH, NOW WITH THIS I CAN GO TO SLEEP AND STOP WRITING IN CAPS


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 15, 2009)

woot! no more school!
anyone brawl?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 15, 2009)

let's hear this story, trela.


----------



## pinkflower22 (Jun 15, 2009)

im in!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2009)

Tournament anyone?


----------



## bcb (Jun 15, 2009)

I still got regents exams. -_-

Oh, yeah! Our tourney! We gotta do it!


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I still got regents exams. -_-
> 
> Oh, yeah! Our tourney! We gotta do it!


MASTER FANGS NEEDS TO GET ON!


----------



## Horus (Jun 15, 2009)

waiting on chub

and still no pm from those ppl


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 15, 2009)

Trela?

Where are you?


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela?
> 
> Where are you?


OFFLINE FTW!


----------



## Trela (Jun 15, 2009)

*My Tournament Story*

Ok, so, it's time for me to tell my little Tournament story! 

I had really fun at Ozzfest, the Tournament I went to last Saturday. We all played Brawl in Ozz's garage, and there were like about 50 people there. All of my Houston buds were there: Xyro, Ozz, Jerm, Razer, and RT. Right when I got there, Razer and some other players were playing some Bball for da lulz. I didnt want to join in because they were gonna rape me lol D:

I just went ahead and signed up for Doubles. Of course, I teamed with my bud Xyro again, and we are always called Tiddli Wank lol. So our first match was kinda easy: 2 Snakes. We 2-0'ed them and moved on to probably our rival opponents: Hylian and Sethlon.

These 2 are BEASTS. The first match Xyro pretty much got destroyed and I did also. The second match we won, didnt seem to hard. The last match, omg lol. Ok, so Sethlon decides to go Falco on us, and Hylian stays G&W, and they take us to freaken Jungle Japes. We both knock out Sethlon, which leaves Hylian with 2 lives. Out of nowhere Xyro gets killed by that stupid Fish thingy that pops out lol, so that leaves me alone with Hylian, and I got only 1 stock. I Forward Smash him and REALLY FAST Sethlon takes his stock. It was just me fighting the old best Falco in the WORLD. That was scary lol. Of course, Sethlon beat me with like 80% left. After we were sent to Loser's, we just completely sucked. We only got 7th, which is now our lowest placement ever. We usually get 5th 

After Doubles, me, Xyro, and one of our other Tournament Hosts decide to find a fast-food place to run by and get something to eat. The other host De Angelo wants to bring us to Chilles or whatever, and FAILS as he gives us directions LOL. We drive around for 30 minutes in freaken CIRCLES for no reason, so Xyro says screw you to De Angelo and we go to McDonalds. It was so stupid lol he's like "TURN LEFT! OK, LEFT AGAIN! KEEP TURNING LEFT!"

*facepalms*

So after stuffing our fat asses, we head back to the Tournament. Singles start and my first match is one of my friends Tallman. I sadly win and move on to fight JERM. Jerm is now the best Toon Link in Texas since Santi went off to college. I had to fight him my 3rd Round, which I thought was stupid. So me and Jerm go ahead and play each other, and, omg, our games were SOOOOOO CLOOOOSEEE. These matches were closer than mine with Cofee when I first played him! I won the first game, and he won the second, so I take him to Yoshi's Island, which was a <big><big><big>BIG</big></big></big> mistake, for I SUCK on Yoshis lol. At the last couple of minutes of the game, I hit Jerm over the ledge and hit him with 4 Forward Airs and a Down Air, and that pretty much gives you the win. RIGHT before Jerm fell to his last death, that stupid platform that pops up randomly SAVES him and he beats me. It had to be the worst moment in my career lol.

Now I am sent to the Loser's. I had to fight a Snake, then my bud Xyro, then a VERY good Pit named Kown, then Hylian. Instead of going G&W, he goes Ice Climbers on me, and his IC's are A LOT better than his G&W. He wins the first game, so me, acting like a ****** yet AGAIN, take him to Yoshis. Almost the SAME EXACT THING happens to me on this stage. Hylian hits me over the edge (we both have a stock left), and I try to use Extreme Speed on the wall below the edge since I can Wall Cling to it after. Again, out of *censored.3.0*ING NOWHERE, the platform pushes me up and makes me kill myself. I lose 2-0 and am 7th place. My Singles chance was ruined by a random platform that comes up. I MIGHT of gotten to get 5th place instead of 7th, but I didnt care that much. Getting Top 8 at a Texas Tournament is the hardest thing you could do in your LIFE. I never thought I would get that. I was so lucky...

Now after Singles, I just chilled. I went ahead and did my Money Match with Razer's Snake, which is Top 5 in the world. I owed him 3$, so I just went ahead and asked him for a MM. Of course, Razer wins 3-1 (I got him 1 game), but what was really funny was everyone watching us was saying SMOOOOOOOM the whole time lol. Smoom is a new player that is only 13 years old, which is 2 years younger than me and Razer. Everyone now just makes fun of his name lol its funny xD

After our fail-of-a-MM, we ALL go to Ihop just to talk and chill. Xyro tells his funny stories as I sit next to him and Hylian. We also talked about the Link games and how sucky and cool they were lol Hylian and Jerm REALLY must like the Zelda series!

After (lol, so many afters) our chilln, my mom calls. She is PISSED and stats yelling at me on the phone while I'm RIGHT next to Hylian, Xyro, RT, and Jerm lol it was embarrassing. It turns out my mom was waiting at Ozz's house for like 20 minutes lol. MY BAD MOMMY.

So, that's my little Tournament story. To sum it all up: I get 7th, get SMOOOOMed by Razer, and get SMOOOOMed by my own mom on the phone. Ozzfest was AWESOME, and this weekend, I get to go to a 2-day (or 3-day?) Tournament, which will be even FUNNER. Tournaments are too good people 

=Trela=


----------



## bcb (Jun 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## Trela (Jun 15, 2009)

Lol guys I was typing my story 

But yeah, guys, get those matches done. Hub, PM Piranha about yolls, ok?

=Trela=


----------



## bcb (Jun 15, 2009)

lol @ Fangs and Mikey.


----------



## Horus (Jun 15, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> *My Tournament Story*
> 
> Ok, so, it's time for me to tell my little Tournament story!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol guys I was typing my story
> 
> But yeah, guys, get those matches done. Hub, PM Piranha about yolls, ok?
> 
> =Trela=


...


wat


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2009)

hey Trela, you ever brawled Vista?


----------



## bcb (Jun 15, 2009)

OMG. McDonalds.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 15, 2009)

nice story.


----------



## Trela (Jun 15, 2009)

Hub: Yeah. You gotta fight Maccoroni Friends, Azila and Piranha. PM Piranha about it.

John: Nah. I think he lives on the East Coast. I'm Southwest lol.

bcb: McDonalds > All other fast-food places.

Hey where's Fangs? Is he offline? Btw, Cyber, me and Silver need to fight you and I guess Horus in about 30 minutes.

Mike: Lol glad you liked it xD

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 15, 2009)

i rly want to practice my olimar and ice climbers. anyone brawl? bcb, trela, horus, john?


----------



## Horus (Jun 15, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub: Yeah. You gotta fight Maccoroni Friends, Azila and Piranha. PM Piranha about it.
> 
> John: Nah. I think he lives on the East Coast. I'm Southwest lol.
> 
> ...


yay

just don't complain if i falcon punch you


----------



## Riki-Oh (Jun 15, 2009)

doubles tourney are there still spots left i will find a friend and would liek to play.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 15, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> i rly want to practice my olimar and ice climbers. anyone brawl? bcb, trela, horus, john?


arg


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub: Yeah. You gotta fight Maccoroni Friends, Azila and Piranha. PM Piranha about it.
> 
> John: Nah. I think he lives on the East Coast. I'm Southwest lol.
> 
> ...


nah, he's actually west coast,just wonderin if you've brawled him online or something.


----------



## Horus (Jun 15, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure if others join


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if he wants t train a character, 1 on 1 better.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fine, but i'd prefer 1 vs 1.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


john, brawl my olimar/ice climbers?


----------



## Horus (Jun 15, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more lulz more player


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, gimmie a sec to get on.


----------



## Trela (Jun 15, 2009)

John: Ah, West Coast lol. Yeah, I've never played him :O

Mike: Lemmie get Fangs for you and bcb (and John) so you can do the match.

Ok. Where's Silver? I guess we can do it now Horus and Cyber...

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all right. im on internet channel, so ill be offline


----------



## bcb (Jun 15, 2009)

Bored. I wanna find new methods to improve my Ness.


----------



## Horus (Jun 15, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> John: Ah, West Coast lol. Yeah, I've never played him :O
> 
> Mike: Lemmie get Fangs for you and bcb (and John) so you can do the match.
> 
> ...


cool tell me when to get on :s


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 15, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Bored. I wanna find new methods to improve my Ness.


brawl my olimar and ice climbers!


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 15, 2009)

john, are they good?


----------



## bcb (Jun 15, 2009)

I want Fangs to come on... -_-----


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 15, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bcb, read!


----------



## Horus (Jun 15, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wana improve my ness too


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 15, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> I do remember it messing up, xela, but we gotta try. If you dont want to, then me and Silver advance (unless Cyber finds someone quickly or just teams with a Lvl 9 CPU).
> 
> Also, I'll tell my story about yesterdays Tournament later tonight. I gotta do stuff right now :O
> 
> =Trela=


sure we can try fgt :l


----------



## bcb (Jun 15, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure if I can. I wanna get team match done first.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 15, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


masterfangs is obviously not coming soon.


----------



## bcb (Jun 15, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's clone John.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 15, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright, for practice right?


----------



## Trela (Jun 15, 2009)

Ok. xela, lets wait a little bit for Cyber and Silver.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 15, 2009)

Mykeeee, brawl?


----------



## bcb (Jun 15, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh... Let's just practice.


----------



## Riki-Oh (Jun 15, 2009)

ill play any of you if you guys want i need practice


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 15, 2009)

Riki-Oh said:
			
		

> ill play any of you if you guys want i need practice


suure


----------



## Riki-Oh (Jun 15, 2009)

ok my fc is 3179-5737-4488 and tag is RikiO ill get irght on


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 15, 2009)

Riki-Oh said:
			
		

> ok my fc is 3179-5737-4488 and tag is RikiO ill get irght on


k, my FC is in sig


----------



## Trela (Jun 15, 2009)

xela, me and Silver are ready. You?

Where's Cyber lol. If he doesnt come, then you gotta either team with a Lvl 9 CPU or you can find someone fast. That's if Cyber is gone.

We gotta do it now. Silver doesnt have much time, and I'm leaving in like an hour. I'll make the room, and Silver and me are Red.

EDIT: Ah, screw it. It's impossible to get this match done...

=Trela=


----------



## Riki-Oh (Jun 15, 2009)

ggs xeladude i kno i need to practice more


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 15, 2009)

bcb, i thought we were practicing teams?
oh well, whatever.


----------



## Riki-Oh (Jun 15, 2009)

ill practice with anybody if you want


----------



## Trela (Jun 15, 2009)

Mike, I'll play with you after I'm done with AC.


----------



## masterfangs (Jun 15, 2009)

Well, I'm here now. I haven't been on cuz I had to drive around and go to marching band. 

and of course only two of us are on.


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 15, 2009)

Im not gone! im here lol i was just at my uncles restaurant stuffing my face with food lol.


----------



## bcb (Jun 15, 2009)

Bla bla bla bla....

I had to study and touch a PS3 for the first time in my life!


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Bla bla bla bla....
> 
> I had to study and touch a PS3 for the first time in my life!


pitiful.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Bla bla bla bla....
> 
> I had to study and touch a PS3 for the first time in my life!


You have no idea how WRONG that sounds...


----------



## Riki-Oh (Jun 15, 2009)

hey the ps3 is fun.

anyone up for brawls?


----------



## bcb (Jun 15, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That... Made no sense.

@John, Johner... -_-

Anyone wanna friendly? I'm bored.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 15, 2009)

hey, everyone's here! can we do our match now?


----------



## bcb (Jun 15, 2009)

PM John, lol. BTW, I'm using wii-net. What shall our CP be?


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 15, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> PM John, lol. BTW, I'm using wii-net. What shall our CP be?


battlefield?


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 15, 2009)

how do u stock share?
btw, im on wii-net too.


----------



## bcb (Jun 15, 2009)

We had no practice on it, tis' I better on it anyway, though.


----------



## bcb (Jun 15, 2009)

Stock share is A+B.


----------



## Riki-Oh (Jun 15, 2009)

when you guys finish can i get some friendlies please?


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 15, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> We had no practice on it, tis' I better on it anyway, though.


yeah, MK is better on battlefield too.


----------



## bcb (Jun 15, 2009)

Riki-Oh said:
			
		

> when you guys finish can i get some friendlies please?


MAAAYYBE.


----------



## bcb (Jun 15, 2009)

Where teh eck is JOHN?


----------



## masterfangs (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm ready once we get John in....


----------



## bcb (Jun 15, 2009)

Grr... John said he'd be ready @ 9:45, 30 mins. from now.


----------



## bcb (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm gonna do some friendlies. Riki, I wrote yer code down.


----------



## Riki-Oh (Jun 15, 2009)

alright, thanks. i'll add you noww :O


----------



## bcb (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm gettin online for some Friendly practice fun.


----------



## masterfangs (Jun 15, 2009)

Ahh, okay. I'll be on from now til when our match is over.


----------



## bcb (Jun 15, 2009)

Then, I'll leave wii-net. CYA on brawl!


----------



## Riki-Oh (Jun 15, 2009)

got you added and ready to play!


----------



## UltimaterializerX (Jun 15, 2009)

Team attack is a rule that should always be on.


----------



## Riki-Oh (Jun 15, 2009)

ggs Pie i need to practice some more. it sucks that it lagged that bad. you're really good!


----------



## bcb (Jun 15, 2009)

Riki-Oh said:
			
		

> ggs Pie i need to practice some more. it sucks that it lagged that bad. you're really good!


I really underestimated you. Then again, I underestimate most.

And that lag... *shudders*


----------



## Riki-Oh (Jun 15, 2009)

well you're really good it was a lot of fun and great practice. yeah that lag was bad it sucked i couldn't really play that well but oh well it was fun


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 15, 2009)

ok, its 9:45! is everyone here?


----------



## masterfangs (Jun 15, 2009)

I AM!  no one's on wifi though.


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2009)

I CAN BRAWL NOW!


----------



## bcb (Jun 15, 2009)

I am. That leaves John.


----------



## UltimaterializerX (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm looking for some brawls, I'm not that great though.


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 15, 2009)

Yay trela is here


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I am. That leaves John.


say whaaaaaa?


----------



## bcb (Jun 15, 2009)

YAYZ. We're all here. Fangs+John, your CP? Ours is BF.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 15, 2009)

ok, everyone go on wifi now! 
bcb and me are blue team. john and fangs are red team


----------



## bcb (Jun 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Late post I.


----------



## Trela (Jun 15, 2009)

EDIT: Wow. Just ignore this post lol.


----------



## bcb (Jun 15, 2009)

CP, John+Fangs?


----------



## MygL (Jun 15, 2009)

Ohohohoh can I join in a 5vs?

With items please.


----------



## bcb (Jun 15, 2009)

COUNTERPICK?!?!?


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 15, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Ohohohoh can I join in a 5vs?
> 
> With items please.


WTF Itemsss


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 15, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> COUNTERPICK?!?!?


whatever, theyll say. just go online. we're all online


----------



## bcb (Jun 15, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Ohohohoh can I join in a 5vs?
> 
> With items please.


ALL ITEMS 'CEPT SANDBAG SUCK.


----------



## Trela (Jun 15, 2009)

bcb, just go lol.

Hub and Ryudo: Yoll should get ready for your team match with Azila and Piranha :O


----------



## bcb (Jun 15, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I be online going.


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 15, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> bcb, just go lol.
> 
> Hub and Ryudo: Yoll should get ready for your team match with Azila and Piranha :O


trela what about my match... :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## MygL (Jun 15, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohohohoh can a friend join so it can be a 6vs?


----------



## Trela (Jun 15, 2009)

Lol there was 9 people looking in here xD

Cyber: Well, we can never do it. Either you or xela isnt on when the other is...


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 15, 2009)

http://the-brawl-zone.webs.com/

the website above Exists you know please.

Trela: we have to do it somehow


----------



## Horus (Jun 15, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> http://the-brawl-zone.webs.com/
> 
> the website above Exists you know please.
> 
> Trela: we have to do it somehow


cough cough


a sexy walrus can help


----------



## Trela (Jun 15, 2009)

Hmm. Well, the only way I think we could do it is if we both have a Lvl 9 CPU with us lol. I cant think of anything else to do. I'm definately NOT giving another day.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2009)

But...

I have to go... ..

And Ryudo gone.


----------



## Horus (Jun 15, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Hmm. Well, the only way I think we could do it is if we both have a Lvl 9 CPU with us lol. I cant think of anything else to do. I'm definately NOT giving another day.


COUGH FREAKIN COUGH


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2009)

Trela...

Since when do you eat macorroni while watching "iCarly"?...


----------



## Riki-Oh (Jun 15, 2009)

if you guys need any substitutes im here...


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam horus you should get that cough checked out..

http://the-brawl-zone.webs.com/


----------



## Trela (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh, right lol. I forgot about you Horus :O mabye we can do the match, but I'll have to have a CPU with me (or my sis).

Hub: AZILA TOLD YOU THAT, DIDNT SHE!?

Riki: Stick around. I might need you for an upcoming match....


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Oh, right lol. I forgot about you Horus :O mabye we can do the match, but I'll have to have a CPU with me (or my sis).
> 
> Hub: AZILA TOLD YOU THAT, DIDNT SHE!?


...
Maybe.
She said a lot of things.
AND TELL HER I DUN LIKE LIKE LEXI DAMMIT.


----------



## masterfangs (Jun 15, 2009)

Well, I have to go, So idk what to do about our match. I thought our match would be done by now but I have to leave. Sorry!


----------



## Riki-Oh (Jun 15, 2009)

OK Trela just tell me if I'm needed


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 15, 2009)

masterfangs said:
			
		

> Well, I have to go, So idk what to do about our match. I thought our match would be done by now but I have to leave. Sorry!


...
the reason we kept on quiting was because team attack wasn't on and when it was on, it lagged a LOT! so i say next time we do the match we just leave it when it doesnt lag.


----------



## masterfangs (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah, I realized that team wasn't on... Err, took forever to get it on.


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2009)

ok, someone join, I'M GOING TO BRAWL!


----------



## bcb (Jun 15, 2009)

LAAAAAAGGGG!!!!


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ok, someone join, I'M GOING TO BRAWL!


ill join.
*censored.3.0*ing lag :/


----------



## Horus (Jun 15, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Oh, right lol. I forgot about you Horus :O mabye we can do the match, but I'll have to have a CPU with me (or my sis).
> 
> Hub: AZILA TOLD YOU THAT, DIDNT SHE!?
> 
> Riki: Stick around. I might need you for an upcoming match....


I don't understand how you forget about a walrus sitting in a room, it's practically an elephant


----------



## Trela (Jun 15, 2009)

......

......

WTF!?

CORNYCAKE NEVER PLAYED STAR EMBLEM!? Yoll were all on at the same time, and I saw you all go online to Brawl!

Ok. Guys, this is just fail. EPIC FAIL. This Tournament just sucks. I'm not even gonna bother trying to run this anymore. Out of all the matches, only 1 was actually played, and it was done by my FREAKEN 5 YEAR OLD BROTHER!

I'm just gonna go ahead and stop this Tournament. I'll post about it tomorrow on the front page...

EDIT: Oh, I missed Mike's post about it lagging lol sorry bout that. Still, this Tournament fails!

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2009)

:l A singles tournament would've been better...

Meh. Why not give it ONE more day Trela?

I hope you told Azila that I dun like like Lexi >:l


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 15, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> ......
> 
> ......
> 
> ...


now that the tournament is fail you wanna brawl trela???


----------



## Trela (Jun 15, 2009)

Hub: Giving another day wont do anything :I

Cyber: Lol I cant get on the Wii right now.

Guys, I'll post about it tomorrow, so you'll see what's going on with me then (if I'm hosting something else, where I'm going, etc.).

=Trela=


----------



## Phil (Jun 15, 2009)

sorry i took long to post here
ive been busy


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 15, 2009)

FAILLL TRELA BRAWL MEE


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> ......
> 
> ......
> 
> ...


it's hard to get four people together at the same time with no lag.


----------



## Phil (Jun 15, 2009)

^yeah


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 15, 2009)

HubberZ, he didn't tell me.. I saw already. IT IS SO TRUE! Anyways, wanna play again, I'm SO bored. IDK if Seirra will come.


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2009)

Azila said:
			
		

> HubberZ, he didn't tell me.. I saw already. IT IS SO TRUE! Anyways, wanna play again, I'm SO bored. IDK if Seirra will come.


I'll brawl you, I've already got your FC.....

owait, are we talking about AC?


----------



## Horus (Jun 16, 2009)

so Trela, i hear your getting your wii hacked :0

ALL HAIL BRAWL+!


----------



## Lute (Jun 16, 2009)

brawl+ is for people who can't play brawl or melee :]


----------



## Horus (Jun 16, 2009)

Lute said:
			
		

> brawl+ is for people who can't play brawl or melee :]


that ironic, Trela is a competitive player who goes to real tournaments, that can most likely 3 stock you


so wow, according to you, you're worse than crap

and if he isn't getting Brawl+, i can most likley find 3 or more competitive players that've played regular Brawl and Melee that are using/messing with/working on Brawl+


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Lute said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pssss, what if that's his _friend_, you know?


----------



## Horus (Jun 16, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then I'm screwed


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, yes you are, because you made the forum look like it was filled with noobs.


----------



## Horus (Jun 16, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well it is, just look at cyber


----------



## Lute (Jun 16, 2009)

It's really just a watered down version of melee. i've played it for a while now, it's brawl's easiness and melee comobos, though lightish cause i just see 0-60. i think its pointless if you only play brawl+ cause its really just a hack and there wont be many tourneys for it. you dont have to be good to know what you are talking about.

imho b+ is for fun only.


----------



## Horus (Jun 16, 2009)

Lute said:
			
		

> It's really just a watered down version of melee. i've played it for a while now, it's brawl's easiness and melee comobos, though lightish cause i just see 0-60. i think its pointless if you only play brawl+ cause its really just a hack and there wont be many tourneys for it. you dont have to be good to know what you are talking about.
> 
> imho b+ is for fun only.


Well I'm glad you tried it, which is what i want to do

I might just say screw B+ but still like the texture hacks. who knows?


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 16, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UR MOTHER


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Lute said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8493784&t=7209011

not trela's friend?

@ lute, who you main?


----------



## Horus (Jun 16, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh-oh, It's Hub D:

wait no it's just cyber


----------



## Lute (Jun 16, 2009)

you could still try it if you want, but i wouldnt go all "zomg i'm quitting brawl and melee just to play b+" i play it every now and then for fun. text hacks are amazing <3

EDIT

I main Snake.


----------



## Horus (Jun 16, 2009)

Lute said:
			
		

> you could still try it if you want, but i wouldnt go all "zomg i'm quitting brawl and melee just to play b+" i play it every now and then for fun. text hacks are amazing <3
> 
> EDIT
> 
> I main Snake.


that's the only reason I want to try, pretty texture hacks 

ofcourse i could just get texture hacks instead of B+, but I'm curious


oh and i want to see Roy :3

ooh snake


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lute said:
			
		

> you could still try it if you want, but i wouldnt go all "zomg i'm quitting brawl and melee just to play b+" i play it every now and then for fun. text hacks are amazing <3
> 
> EDIT
> 
> I main Snake.


nope, we in the clear horus.

NEWB DOESN'T KNOW WHAT SHE/HE IS TALKING ABOUT!.


----------



## Lute (Jun 16, 2009)

have u even played brawl+ to know what you are talking about, sir?

I have roy on ike and marth, but i mainly use just my snake ones and some times my mk ones if i'm facing a d3 if i dont want to get cged


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lute said:
			
		

> have u even played brawl+ to know what you are talking about, sir?


brawl plus is a more strategical game than brawl.


----------



## Horus (Jun 16, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Lute said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She knows what B+ is and uses Snake = good sign

a kid with numbers behind his name+ mains fox + always asking to fight = bad sign

I'd like to fight you sometime Caitlin


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 16, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea your the only noob here sooooo i wouldn't be talking <small><small><small><small><small><small> for real


----------



## Horus (Jun 16, 2009)

Lute said:
			
		

> have u even played brawl+ to know what you are talking about, sir?
> 
> I have roy on ike and marth, but i mainly use just my snake ones and some times my mk ones if i'm facing a d3 if i dont want to get cged


not the texture hack, REAL ROY <small>not really real but hacked character kinda...</small>


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


numbers behind name, check
mains fox, ex
always asks to beawl, check

OH NOEZ, IMMA 2/3 NEWB!


----------



## Horus (Jun 16, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<small><small><small><small><small>lolk


----------



## Lute (Jun 16, 2009)

i dunno if i'd say "stragtegical" =s more fun yes, but its just a watered down version of melee.

i use fox in B+ and its hella easy to combo and kill because there is no smash decay so Usmash doesn't get weaker, lot less hitlag so its harder to DI and live, and Dair to usmash is a combo and sh dl is really accurate so there is like 6%. fox is not broken in this game though, he gets easily comobo'd and gimped.

oh i know what you mean. He still sucks though, but the tipper suction is hella strange Oo


----------



## Horus (Jun 16, 2009)

Lute said:
			
		

> i dunno if i'd say "stragtegical" =s more fun yes, but its just a watered down version of melee.
> 
> i use fox in B+ and its hella easy to combo and kill because there is no smash decay so Usmash doesn't get weaker, lot less hitlag so its harder to DI and live, and Dair to usmash is a combo and sh dl is really accurate so there is like 6%. fox is not broken in this game though, he gets easily comobo'd and gimped.
> 
> oh i know what you mean. He still sucks though, but the tipper suction is hella strange Oo


all the competitive vocabulary is sexy :3

i need to actually play Melee, don't even had the game and only played at a friends house twice lolololol


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lute said:
			
		

> i dunno if i'd say "stragtegical" =s more fun yes, but its just a watered down version of melee.
> 
> i use fox in B+ and its hella easy to combo and kill because there is no smash decay so Usmash doesn't get weaker, lot less hitlag so its harder to DI and live, and Dair to usmash is a combo and sh dl is really accurate so there is like 6%. fox is not broken in this game though, he gets easily comobo'd and gimped.
> 
> oh i know what you mean. He still sucks though, but the tipper suction is hella strange Oo


lute you any good in real brawl??


----------



## Lute (Jun 16, 2009)

from my point of view, no.


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lute said:
			
		

> i dunno if i'd say "stragtegical" =s more fun yes, but its just a watered down version of melee.
> 
> i use fox in B+ and its hella easy to combo and kill because there is no smash decay so Usmash doesn't get weaker, lot less hitlag so its harder to DI and live, and Dair to usmash is a combo and sh dl is really accurate so there is like 6%. fox is not broken in this game though, he gets easily comobo'd and gimped.
> 
> oh i know what you mean. He still sucks though, but the tipper suction is hella strange Oo


no newb

*accepts*

i bet this is trela's friend


----------



## Horus (Jun 16, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Lute said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*facepalm*

Lute, you might haswell go to AiB


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

TRELA GOT ALLY TO JOIN!

XD


----------



## Lute (Jun 16, 2009)

i'm on aib =x

I dont know who trela is, just katie.


----------



## Horus (Jun 16, 2009)

Lute said:
			
		

> i'm on aib =x
> 
> I dont know who trela is, just katie.


I'm guessing katie is Azilla

and if that's true then her big brother is Trela


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Lute said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's trela's real name?


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lute said:
			
		

> i'm on aib =x
> 
> I dont know who trela is, just katie.


all i know is that horus is a NOOB


----------



## Lute (Jun 16, 2009)

katie = riki-oh =x

oh and i'm available to brawl pretty much when ever

EDIT

Trela = luc in texas?


----------



## Horus (Jun 16, 2009)

Lute said:
			
		

> katie = riki-oh =x
> 
> oh and i'm available to brawl pretty much when ever


nvm then

Trela is a competitive player that comes on her for no reason

= AMAZING

he is in Texas but he mains Lucario, Diddy, Snake, and MK


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lute said:
			
		

> katie = riki-oh =x
> 
> oh and i'm available to brawl pretty much when ever
> 
> ...


he does live in texas.


----------



## Lute (Jun 16, 2009)

i'd prob lose cause i'm up here in Michigan and have no luc exp xD


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lute said:
			
		

> i'd prob lose cause i'm up here in Michigan and have no luc exp xD


i'll brawl you later to test you.


----------



## Horus (Jun 16, 2009)

Lute said:
			
		

> i'd prob lose cause i'm up here in Michigan and have no luc exp xD


heh, I'm dieing to play you now


----------



## Lute (Jun 16, 2009)

just tell me when ever :]


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lute said:
			
		

> just tell me when ever :]


now?


----------



## Lute (Jun 16, 2009)

sure, you host plz ;3


----------



## Horus (Jun 16, 2009)

Lute said:
			
		

> sure, you host plz ;3


i'll join

my FC
<-------


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Lute said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*does not join*

i only liek 1 on 1


----------



## Horus (Jun 16, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well *censored.3.0* you <small><small><small><small><small>just because you want to camp...
</small></small></small></small></small>
>:l


----------



## Horus (Jun 16, 2009)

ok Lute, if he doesn't let me in go to my game after :x


----------



## Lute (Jun 16, 2009)

i can only do like 3-5 matches with both of you cause i dont want my parents catching me up :|

i was up till 3 watching m2k and dsf sadly beating leetpuff (i think) and tyrant last nite and they caught me=[


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*pulls out tent*

huh?

neh, it's late anyway, i  should be getting to bed.

lute, Ill brawl you 1 on 1 tomorrow.


----------



## Horus (Jun 16, 2009)

Lute said:
			
		

> i can only do like 3-5 matches with both of you cause i dont want my parents catching me up :|
> 
> i was up till 3 watching m2k and dsf sadly beating leetpuff (i think) and tyrant last nite and they caught me=[


ugh :\

have like 1 game with both of us

join mine 
I'll get on


----------



## Lute (Jun 16, 2009)

late night brawling is where its at dontchakno

i'm ready for who ever


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lute said:
			
		

> late night brawling is where its at dontchakno
> 
> i'm ready for who ever


you brawl horus, ill getcha tomorrow.


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 16, 2009)

AND ONE WITH ME..


----------



## Lute (Jun 16, 2009)

GG's. Was hard to punish the roll in the earlier games, but I was able to later on. Pro tip: don't roll as much ;B


----------



## Horus (Jun 16, 2009)

Lute said:
			
		

> GG's. Was hard to punish the roll in the earlier games, but I was able to later on. Pro tip: don't roll as much ;B


lolol i suck

Where did you learn how to play competitive? and how do you train? how could i get better?


but anyway i hope I'll be better next time when I'm not up at 2:30am :l


----------



## Lute (Jun 16, 2009)

I learned my basic stuff by playing the game a lot over the time it's been out and like a month ago I power leveled on aib ladder to get good with snake. I've only been using him for like 2 and a half months. picked him up cause I saw ultimaterazor play.


----------



## bcb (Jun 16, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> ......
> 
> ......
> 
> ...


But you fail to see my post? With about 15 A's in "LAG"?


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 16, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> TRELA GOT ALLY TO JOIN!
> 
> XD


WTF?!?!?!? REALLY???


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh noes! Another good player!

Silverstorms  is scared.


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Oh noes! Another good player!
> 
> Silverstorms  is scared.


silver, brawl?


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 16, 2009)

Go Team Waffle, lol.


----------



## Trela (Jun 16, 2009)

Lute said:
			
		

> I learned my basic stuff by playing the game a lot over the time it's been out and like a month ago I power leveled on aib ladder to get good with snake. I've only been using him for like 2 and a half months. picked him up cause I saw ultimaterazor play.


Kewl. You've been on the ladder, too, huh?

Lol Snake is one of my mains because I've been learning from Razer. I play him almost every weekend; we go to the same Tournaments all the time. He is easily 2nd best in Texas, and I've only managed to beat him like 4 or 5 times lol. I MIGHT do another MM with him this wekend D:

Btw, guys, In about 30 minutes, I'll make a post in here and I'll explain what I'm gonna do.

=Trela=


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Lute said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUT FIRST YOU GONNA BRAWL ME. =D


----------



## Trela (Jun 16, 2009)

Silly John.

After I make this post, Slido and me gonna play. After him, we can. I need to get Slido in here also >_<


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Silly John.
> 
> After I make this post, Slido and me gonna play. After him, we can. I need to get Slido in here also >_<


alright, pm me when you're ready.

I played this really good peach today on aib.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 16, 2009)

WE NEED A RANDOM CHARACTER TOURNEY!!!!


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> WE NEED A RANDOM CHARACTER TOURNEY!!!!


lolno.

I would suck at that, unless I got wolf and Ike every time.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 16, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT WOULD BE AWESOME!!!!


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah. i guess.

*rolls  up into fetal position*

KEEP THE BANANAS AWAY FROM ME!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 16, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUN FUN FUN!!!

And I would have a chance of beating Trela


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe if you got ness and he got jigglypuff.

XD


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 16, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO YOU FOOL!

I HAVE TO BEAT TRELA WITH LUCARIO!!!!!


----------



## Trela (Jun 16, 2009)

Guys, I edited front page with crap 

So now that ConfusioN's over, what will I do? Well, I plan to TRY and host one last Brawl Singles Tournament before I go off. I'll make a thread on it later. For now, I shall go Brawl lol. Dont post anymore in here guys. Just revive the Power Rankings 

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 16, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good idea!!! i like!


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 16, 2009)

anyone brawl? i cant seem to find the power rankings thread,


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> anyone brawl? i cant seem to find the power rankings thread,


I JUST FINGG BUMPED IT!

use your eyesssssssss :veryhappy:


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 16, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh!!! i see. 
oh crap, i bumped this again.


----------



## Lute (Jun 16, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Kewl. You've been on the ladder, too, huh?
> 
> Lol Snake is one of my mains because I've been learning from Razer. I play him almost every weekend; we go to the same Tournaments all the time. He is easily 2nd best in Texas, and I've only managed to beat him like 4 or 5 times lol. I MIGHT do another MM with him this wekend D:
> 
> ...


I was like top 100 on the ladder, but then I quit so now I'm like 200th lol

I just went to my first tourney last weekend and got 17th out of 53, but I was 1 hit of anything to beating Samurai Panda and knocking him out. He was off vs me, but I'm happy that it was so close xD Michigan is really cool, but there are hardly any tourneys. We MIGHT have one in july =\


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 16, 2009)

Lute said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you seem good. wanna brawl?


----------



## Lute (Jun 16, 2009)

If you are still there. If it lags to much I'll probably sandbag x3


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 16, 2009)

Lute said:
			
		

> If you are still there. If it lags to much I'll probably sandbag x3



ok, in like five minutes. my fc is 4124-4823-9209. yours?


----------



## Lute (Jun 16, 2009)

3007-7747-9925


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 16, 2009)

alright, i can go on now. im going online so you get on too!


----------



## Lute (Jun 16, 2009)

ready when you are


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lute said:
			
		

> ready when you are


guys, post in the other thread


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 16, 2009)

@ Trela: ...Damn it

@ Azila: Sure, why not. But you better not be annoying. >:l AND HORUS SHOULD COME! ;D

@ Lute: Who the hell are you?...

@ John: Lulz. JOHN. Brawl sometime?I wanna face your wolf again

@ Horus: LULZ. Dude. You have got to come with me to Azilas/Trelas town. xD You can act perverted funny if you want.

@ ???: LOLWUT


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> @ Trela: I didn't feel like reading all those pages, Is we still on?
> 
> @ Azila: Sure, why not. But you better not be annoying. >:l AND HORUS SHOULD COME! ;D
> 
> ...


sure,i'll brawl you hub l8er though.

MOVE TO THE OTHER TOPIC!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 16, 2009)

Eh? Trela! :l

Is Azila thar?


----------



## Trela (Jun 16, 2009)

Guys, really. Go to the Rankings Thread...

Hub: Yeah. Her gates are open, so just go in whenever you like.

John: Thanks for telling these faggets to get out lol.

Riki and Lute: I wanna play yoll sometime today. Not now though.

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 16, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Guys, really. Go to the Rankings Thread...
> 
> Hub: Yeah. Her gates are open, so just go in whenever you like.
> 
> ...


WAIT RIGHT NOW?

Lulz. : D

WAIT NO. I WANT SILVER JOIN.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 16, 2009)

im ready for my match wers team awsomeness?


----------

